# The Retrievers - Chapter 2



## Elocin (Mar 18, 2005)

1 Ukta, Year 1372

Looking out the window you see the early morning traffic moving along the street named "Way of the Dragon" in South Ward and you can see that it is going to be another cloud filled dreary day.  As you slowly wake up with somewhat a pounding in your head from the drinking the night before you hope Retsilah won't need your services for a few weeks as the last mission was a tad bit more difficult than you were led to believe.  Oh sure just go retrieve this little trinket from a man in Silverymoon he said.  He should be expecting you and will happily hand it over.  So Retsilah teleports your group to the outskirts of Silverymoon and you have no problems following the directions to the mans house.  What he failed to mention was that the man in question happen to belong to the thieves’ guild and yes he was expecting you but he was not happy to see us and he was not willing to just hand over the trinket.  After a few tense minutes of fighting with his guards you and your friends did convince the rogue to turn over the trinket.  He handed over the little statue of a spider and you could not believe the trouble this ugly little statue causes.

Upon returning to Retsilah he was very happy with your timely retrieval and when you voiced your digressions concerning the mission he just waves his hand away and paid you for your service.  If it weren't for the great friends you made and the high pay of this wizard you would have gone your own way long before now.

The pounding in your head is replaced by his voice in your head, "Come to my study shortly after midday and be ready to venture forth to the Spine of the World.  There is something hidden away in an abandoned monastery that I need for some experiments."  

You just know it will be one of those days but at least you have the morning to do what you will and to possibly gather some last minute supplies.

(ooc: any color is good for a characters speech, use italics and "Slate Gray" for your thoughts and for OOC: message just do what I have done here.  Thank you.)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 18, 2005)

The dwarf welcomed the pounding of his head and quickly dressed himself.  _Makes me feel alive.  Good to be alive._  He licked his lips.  There was surely more ale somewhere nearby.  After scanning the room and finding it to be devoid of anything resembling ale, he shrugged and tended to his (minimal) daily ablutions, followed by some meditation and a bit of play with Sigulf before he's interrupted by the mage's instructions.

"Spineoftheworld? Hkasgfgh. Kngfhifs!"  Gripir mumbles something that sounds vaguely like approbation or maybe excitement.  Having no need to pick up equipment, Gripir happily spends his time waiting at a pub near Retsilah's study.

*OOC*: _Since I'm assuming that most of you would be able to understand Gripir well enough, I can provide translations.  Or, and this could be fun, I'd be happy to let y'all decide what he's saying and play along that way.  Either way.  The other option, of course, is that he's pretty much completely unintelligible to anyone, save for moments of clarity._


----------



## Harvey (Mar 18, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"Grrr..."  Durnn mutters as he wakes from his own adventure: The Night of Neverending Ale. _"Hmmm... the Spine of the World, huh? In all my travels, this will be the first time seeing my "home"... hopefully it will be an eventful trip!"_

Durnn spends his morning gearing up, going through the ritual of cleaning his trusty greataxe and getting on his armor. Once everything is in place, he dons his cloak and goes to join the others in the parlor.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 18, 2005)

Pemberton wakes, "And there was I going to ride out with Elinda this afternoon. I shall have to send my apologies that _Important Adventurer Business!_ has come up. Maybe I can bring her a little trinket back; then perhaps I can persuade her to sit for me," he enjoyed the thought before deciding to rise, wash and dress.
    Opening the window he looked at the light and decided to add a few extra dabs of oil to the canvas of the streetscene he'd been working on before making his way downstairs to join the others.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2005)

*Mindal Delamber Human Scout*

Mindal rolls out of bed groaning at the announcement of another questionable assignment. He curses in a creative mix of Elven and Chondathan as hits his knee on the bedpost. He tosses a bed sheet at the window to block the glare of morning sun. He cleans up and lays out his gear for the trip somewhat haphazardly owing to the pounding in his head. _Why do I feel the need to try and out drink my co-workers. That dwarf must have a hollow leg or something._  Washing away the worst of the evenings excesses he drinks a quart of water and then goes out. A pint of ale and some greasy biscuits with bacon from a street vender complete his transformation back into something more or less human. He drops in at his families shop to let them know he is going on a 'business trip' and could be away for a while. He spends some time hanging around the shop reminding himself why he works for Retsilah rather than in retail. He sticks around long enough to have an early lunch with family and says his goodbyes. He makes his way to Retsilah's study just before the appointed time and waits for his co-workers to arrive. His mood has returned to the usual cheeriness.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 18, 2005)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *OOC*: _Since I'm assuming that most of you would be able to understand Gripir well enough, I can provide translations.  Or, and this could be fun, I'd be happy to let y'all decide what he's saying and play along that way.  Either way.  The other option, of course, is that he's pretty much completely unintelligible to anyone, save for moments of clarity._





(ooc: Your choice and up to you if you want to do this but here is a suggestion: type up your speech anyway you want then in a "spoiler" tag write the translation for all to see.)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2005)

OOC: I figure the more ale Mindal drinks the clearer Gripir's speech becomes.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 18, 2005)

*OOC*: _Scotley, I like that.    And, Elocin, I agree that using a spoiler for translations could help.  When what he's saying is important and I can't convey the mood/gist of it contextually, I'll definitely do that._


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 19, 2005)

Brenden lolled in bed. _...it feels like my eyes are glued shut. Is this really what all the grown ups go out and drink? That's supposed to fun?!_ His stomache rumbles and rumbles again. Sensing that it's not hunger he's feeling, the young boy lurches out of bed and promptly falls over. _Why am I naked?_ 

After pausing just long enough to grab his underbreeches, but not long enough to put them on he stumbles as fast as he can to the closest privy... where he spends the next several minutes "revising" the contents of last night's stolen keg of ale the revelry that entailed. _Oh my... is that's not a rat is it? ...where on Faerun did I find cherries?_

A good hour and a half, a cold bath, and some new clothes later and Brenden makes his way down to the the cafeteria/common room (ooc: where are we exactly?). He slumps heavily into a seat and asks for bread & water. Instead, the serving woman knowingly serves him some leftover soup and a rather pungently aroma'd tomatoey drink that tasted faintly of clams and brine.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 19, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> (ooc: where are we exactly?)[/COLOR]. He slumps heavily into a seat and asks for bread & water. Instead, the serving woman knowingly serves him some leftover soup and a rather pungently aroma'd tomatoey drink that tasted faintly of clams and brine.





(ooc: Yea I should have made that more clear, you guys are currently in Retsilah's tower in the South Ward of Waterdeep and all of you have your own personal rooms)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 19, 2005)

Sten has been awake for a few hours already, he is outside sitting with his back to a stone wall, while the tower slowly springs to life.  Sitting with his feet under him, he leans forward and presses his cheek to the ground.  Lifting his head once again, he draws his short ceremonial knife and removes a tiny piece of flesh from his forearm. He looks again at the cross-stitching of scars on both his arms remembering the dedication that Grumbar asks of his followers.

He places the piece of flesh on the ground and presses his other cheek to it, completing the ritual just before the sun rises.  His ministrations finished he rumbles out a low droning note to end with and whipes the blood and dirt from his face.  Standing he stretches his legs having sat for far too long in that position.  _Time and patience lead to strength and endurance_, he reminded himself.

Sten looks out over the small compound, his unusually gray hair bundled loosely into a ponytail.  As the sun's light begins to spread more noise can be heard from the tower's servants.  With another hour or two to spare he sets into his exercises learned as an apprentice blacksmith.  His master had always told him that time may help, but nothing but physical activity will keep you in proper shape.

When all is said and done the rather plainly dressed young man gathers his belongings and heads into the tower.  He heads to the kitchens to see if the cooks have anything prepared yet. _I wonder if any of my companions have risen yet,_ he thinks to himself as he nabs a piece of fresh bread.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 19, 2005)

Pemberton looks mildy amused at Brendens rather obvious discomfort, "Gripir and Durnn been leading you astray again haven't they? One of them has been getting drunk since before you were born and the other probably really does have a cast iron stomach as well as a beer elemental somewhere in his family tree. You aren't ever going to catch them up."
   "At this rate though, your nose will become red soon even if no other part of you does, now get some food inside you it'll do you good," He eats with the hearty appetite of someone who has slept the sound sleep of not really giving a damn about anything much.

"And what of Sten on this fine morning? Ever been to the Spine of the World?"


----------



## Harvey (Mar 19, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"Did I hear someone say Spine of the World?"  shouts Durnn loudly, as he barrels into the common room, knowing that his loud voice will cause some headaches among his party members after last night's debauchery. "Home horrid home"  he says, as he grabs a chair, turns it around, and sits down backwards at the table.

"What is for breakfast this fine morning? Soup? Sounds good to me. One soup!"  he calls out to the serving lady.

He scans the room at his fellow compatriots. "Ah, young Brenden! Had fun last night, eh? I can't believe what you said to that bartender! I never thought you had it in you!" he says with a chuckle. "Master Bren!"  he says with a flourish. "One of these days we will convince you to join in one of our contests... if my uncle the "beer elemental" has anything to say about it!"  he says with a knowing wink. "And Sten! I'd do a little taunting to you too this morning, if you didn't heal that damn guard's wounds from our last adventure..." he says as he rubs the side of his stomach, still sore from the sword wound.

"Where is the rest of our party? Where is Mindal and Gripir? Well, if Gripir is not here drinking, then he must be at the pub drinking!"  he says with a laugh. "But Mindal? After last night, one of us best check his room to make sure he is still alive!"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 19, 2005)

Gripir happily downs another tankard, absentmindedly scratching Sigulf's head.  Once he finishes, he pays (only his second of the morning — it's a working day) and heads back towards the tower.  "Hmgasj. Bjkashomeagn."  He chuckles and lets out a small cheer.

When he reaches the tower, he strides into the common room, freeing his badger from its lead.  He grins at his companions.  "Argo ne lats!"  A pause and a cocked eyebrow.  "Wresa Mymtelatt?"


Spoiler



"Where's Mindal at?"


  He sits down at a table and procures some breakfast.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 19, 2005)

(ooc: will post later on today as my in-laws just got here when I was in mid post, dang it.)


----------



## Elocin (Mar 19, 2005)

*Chapter 1*

You all gather together outside Retsilah's study some of you happier with last nights revelry that others.  Finding yourself thinking that this is a pretty damn good group that is easily able to take care of each other you are confident that any task your master puts before you, with your companions at your side you will be able to get the job done.  You prepare yourselves and knock on the door ready to meet today's challenge.

"Enter", you here in your mind once more.  Entering this room you are still amazed at the size of this room.  Countless times you have found yourself walking around the building outside to your astonishment after leaving this room.  This room itself is easily one hundred and feet to a side, but every time you walk around the outside and counting your steps you only count 80. Now you know that this floor houses Retsilah's study and his living quarters so this definitely adds to your headaches you already have.

Everything that you have ever thought about wizards fills this room almost to overflowing.  There are alchemist lab equipment everywhere and more book and bookshelves than you have ever seen.  But what catches your attention every time you come in here is what possibly might be in the cages this day. Today you are shocked to see a tall creature that looks skeletal and wretched, almost a husk of a humanoid form, with dried skin stretched so tight as to outline and emphasize every bone.  It has a fearsome, skull-like head and a tail like a scorpion's, and a foul odor of decay hangs in the air around it.  This creature definitely sees you and considers all of you lunch but thankfully it is surrounded by a forcecage and is trapped within a symbol on the floor.

You walk to your master’s desk and stand before him waiting for him to acknowledge your presence.  You are pretty sure he is human but there is no way you could begin to determine his age.  He looks venerable but you have seen him move faster than you thought humanly possible.  Fro the ones that understand magic you can only wonder at the power he possesses at his fingertips not to mention that almost infinite amount of magic items he has lying around his study.  What is amazing is how meticulous Retsilah is, no matter what he needs or wants at any given time he has always been able to walk right to it.  But with all this you can still here him muttering to himself on occasion and having whole conversations with either himself or some other entity that either is not thee or you just cannot fathom.  After what seems like an eternity he finally looks up at you and a little startled, burst out, "What do you want?"

A little confused Durnn mentions, "Master you sent for us this morning and told us to report to you after midday."

He glares at you with an intense glare mumbling something under his breath, "Well then its about time you all showed up, I can see you had some fun again last night and our paying the price for it now."  Then with a wave of his hand you will a great pressure upon your brain that almost hurts and then leaves just as suddenly and with its departure so is the pounding headache.  "Right I need you to retrieve a Fire Opal in the shape of a fist from an abandoned monastery located somewhere to the north of the town called Quaevarr.  I am sure the townspeople can help you with directions from there.  I do not know the exact location just it is located somewhere in the hills of the Spine of the World NW of said town.  As I have done before I will teleport you to just outside the town and then when you are done collecting my gemstone travel back to your arrival point and speak my name in a loud voice and I will teleport you back."   At which point he stares up at the ceiling and then goes back to what he was doing before you arrived.

You are used to his distractions and wait till he acknowledges you again and after about 5 minutes or so he looks back up at you.  "You 6 have done wonders so far working for me and as a reward I have some things for you on the table over thee." His hand casually points in the direction near the cage with the monster in it and you now see a table littered with a few items.  "Pick out what you want from the items there and then grab your stuff as I will be sending you off right away."  Moving over to the table you see the following items neatly displayed on the table with little notes attached to them explaining what the items are.

(ooc: you only get one choice)

Adamantine Dagger +1
Wand of Cure light Wounds (50 charges)
Potion of Invisibility
Mithril Chain Shirt
Scroll of Endure Elements Fire
Cloak of Resistance +1
Matching set of Gloves of Storing
Quiver of Ehlonna
Ring of Lockpicking (complete adventurer)
Shortsword +1
Bow of the Grey Marshes (Mighty bow that grows with the user from +1 to +5 depending on your Str)

"So pick the item of your reward then gather your stuff and report back to me quickly, now go!"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 19, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> After what seems like an eternity he finally looks up at you and a little startled, burst out, "What do you want?"



_The master has certainly spent far too much time delving into other spaces or handling mercury & lead..._



			
				Elocin said:
			
		

> "Right I need you to retrieve a Fire Opal in the shape of a fist from an abandoned monastery located somewhere to the north of the town called Quaevarr.  I am sure the townspeople can help you with directions from there.  I do not know the exact location just it is located somewhere in the hills of the Spine of the World NW of said town.  As I have done before I will teleport you to just outside the town and then when you are done collecting my gemstone travel back to your arrival point and speak my name in a loud voice and I will teleport you back."



_<sigh> ...and once again, another quest without specifics. While I appreciate the magical training, what does this guy actually need from us? Can't he just summon a seeking demon or something? Not that the pay is bad..._



			
				Elocin said:
			
		

> "Pick out what you want from the items there and then grab your stuff as I will be sending you off right away."  Moving over to the table you see the following items neatly displayed on the table with little notes attached to them explaining what the items are.



Brenden wanders over to the table. "Hmm, this cloak looks interesting. I'll take it if no one else has any objections... or maybe those gloves, they could be interesting too... the quiver too... Hmm, decisions, decisions... What about you guys?" He looks around at his companions questioningly before going back to examining the items.

Over his shoulder, to the master, he says "Master, do you know if we'll be facing any competition or people opposed to your goals on this mission?" He pauses, "Do you know anything about them?"  

He turns and looks at the strange creature (1d20+6=17) caged within magical force. "You certainly look fearsome. Are you involved with any of this?"
(OOC: trying to figure out what it is, Knowledge: The Planes +6)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal, used to the boss' ways, arrives with his gear packed and exchanges greetings with his companions. As their mission is explained, Mindal stares at the horrible creature in the cage. _I hope he's not going to waste a fist sized gem on that hellspawn._  Mindal looks over the assembled gear on the table. He runs his fingers over the seemingly delicate links of the chain shirt marveling that they can be so strong. He draws the bow and nods appreciatively and pulls the sword from its scabbard to wave it about a few passes. He slips on the ring and a mischievous grin crosses his lips. _Only one? He's teasing us with so many items he must know we want. He's making sure we return; this must be the worst mission yet._ With a sigh Mindal steps away from the table and looks at his friends trying to gauge their desires. Finaly he speaks, "Well since there isn't a scroll of that headache and hangover cure I can't decide."  He turns to Brenden, "there are several items I'd rather have over the cloak, gloves or quiver, so I shant despute your choice. The short sword, bow, chain shirt and ring all appeal to me." He glances at the others, "what say the rest of you."


----------



## Harvey (Mar 20, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"Dibs on the gloves!" shouts Durnn, which garners looks from the rest of the party. "What?"  Durnn says, oblivious to the fact at how rude he is being. Finally realizing, he looks down a bit guilty. "... all I'm saying is, you try to carry a greataxe _and_ a battleaxe around. They're damn heavy!"

Durnn points with his thumb to the strange creature and his cage. "And what's with gruesome here?"  Durnn mockingly snarls at the creature, which looks back at him with pure hatred in its eyes. "Hey Pemberton... or Brenden... you're both pretty well read... what the hell is that thing?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 20, 2005)

Gripir says nothing for a while.  What is there, really, to say?  He's uninterested in most of the items presented, but he waits to see what the others think before venturing.  "Idabe mose itrstdinnaclk, budidabbe happy widawandordascroll.  Theressa youselus."


Spoiler



"I'd be most interested in the cloak, but I'd be happy with the wand or the scroll.  The rest are useless."


  While waiting for a response, he sticks his tongue out at the creature.  "Nasotov, eh, Siguff?"  Gripir laughs.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 20, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> He turns and looks at the strange creature (1d20+6=17) caged within magical force. "You certainly look fearsome. Are you involved with any of this?"
> (OOC: trying to figure out what it is, Knowledge: The Planes +6)




You are not entirely sure but you beleive it is some kind of lower ranked devil.  As you continue to stare at it it glares back at you and you get the distinct feeling it is imagining roasting you over a fire and then eating you, while you are still alive.

A grin slowly spread across its ulgy face and some droll falls to the floor.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"Well Gripir, it sounds like we don't have the same interest in magic items" and glacing at the cage, "or playmates."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 20, 2005)

"Uragonta plawitat?"  Gripir looks rather alarmed, and Sigulf backs up towards the dwarf tentatively.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 20, 2005)

"I'd be most interested in either the wand or the chain shirt." says Sten slowly after most of the others have spoken.  "The wand, as I find myself curing y'all after ever turn. Or the shirt which looks so well made it must have come from one deeply in tune with the earth."


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 21, 2005)

*Pemberton Dram - Artist 2*

"Master, is this a foot trek only or will you have the capacity to transport Talon and my horse? We may need to carry more supplies and need greater mobility than we ourselves can provide. With you permission I shall see the servents and arrange the victualling." 



"Well I would say the wand; even though I can't use it, because I appreciate other people having the tools they need to keep me alive. So I'll take the wand, and one of the spellcasters can have something they really want rather than a cure-stick*. If I really have to have something for myself then I will take the quiver."

_"Hey Pemberton... or Brenden... you're both pretty well read... what the hell is that thing?"_

"I don't know what the hell it is, I don't bother learning about stuff that no one will ever want painted. If anyone did want a picture of that monstrosity I'd reconsider the contract."



OOC: * It is a pity there is not a Skill called "Suck up to the party healers" - otherwise he would have it maxed out.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 21, 2005)

*Brenden, human male, Evoker 2*



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Uragonta plawitat?"  Gripir looks rather alarmed...



"Well stated, as always Gripnir." Brenden says with a slight trace of sarcasm. 

"Well, I'll take the cloak then if you two really want the gloves and quiver. They wouldn't have been immediately useful to me anyway... though the quiver is handy for storing scrolls... you always pull out the right one rather than waste time pulling out the wrong one. Maybe we can trade in the future."

He turns to the creature.  "I _think_ that it's some kind of devil... one of the lesser ones."

Brenden tosses the cloak around his shoulders and secures his gear. Confident that everthing is there, he crosses the room again an leans against a table & bookcase while everyone else finishes up.

(OOC: Can we all put our character names/classes in the Title bar? I know it helps me figure out who everyone is until I get used to everything).


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 21, 2005)

"The shirt it is then.  'tis a beauty thats for shore.  Mighty grateful to ya Mindal for carryin that wand.  Both Gripnir and I will make good use of it." replies Sten.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 21, 2005)

Gripir grins at Brenden.  "Idnaby makinfunome.  Mite disperewen yar niedinme."  The dwarf laughs and slaps the man on the back.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 21, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "Master, is this a foot trek only or will you have the capacity to transport Talon and my horse? We may need to carry more supplies and need greater mobility than we ourselves can provide. With you permission I shall see the servents and arrange the victualling."




"That will not be a problem.  If you so choose everyone can borrow a horse from the stables for travelling.  All that means is I will have to go to the stables to cast my spell."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 21, 2005)

"Pony?"  Gripir looks at Restilah and shrugs apologetically.  While he waits for an answer, he looks over the items once more and picks up the dagger, tucking it in his belt.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal shrugs and giving the bow one last longing look, takes up the short sword and straps it on. He takes his old plain one and stores it in his pack just in case. "Well, shall we make our way to Quaevarr now?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "The shirt it is then.  'tis a beauty thats for shore.  Mighty grateful to ya Mindal for carryin that wand.  Both Gripnir and I will make good use of it." replies Sten.




It was Pemberton who offered to carry the wand. Mindal has taken a sword.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - Quaevarr*

Retsilah gets up from his desk and walks out the door, motioning you to follow him.  He leads you down to the stables and allows you to choose whatever horse or pony you want to ride.  The stable master outfits and saddles every horse for you, showing you all how to take care of them in the process.  Retsilah then moves back outside and then starts to chant out the words of a powerful spell. 

Brenden: [SBLOCK]Brenden Spellcraft=27) You notice that he is casting a gate spells which confuses you thought this spells was only able to be used to travel to another plane.  You are definitely in awe as to the power that the being in front of you has at his disposal.[/SBLOCK]

Sten: [SBLOCK]Sten Spellcraft=13) You are somewhat familiar with arcane spells but this one is just beyond your grasp it is more powerful than anything you have seen to date.[/SBLOCK]

After about 5 minutes of casting a black hole starts to form in front of Retsilah and grows to an appropriate size that a horse would be able to fit through.  He motions for you all to go through and as you step into the inky blackness you feel as if your body is hurtled through space and then you step out into an open field.  Immediately you are slapped in the face by the sudden coldness of the air around you as you gaze upon a snow swept field.  You notice that it is snowing and the wind is swirling said snow around you, almost blowing through you it is so cold.  Turning to the north you can just make out the fortified walls of a town only a couple hundred feet away.  Looking back over your shoulder you can see the black hole you just stepped through shrinking and just before it winks out of existence you hear Retsilah’s voice in your head once more.

"One word of caution before I forget.  There are rumors that a dragon of some power guards the monastery and I do not believe this is the case but I figured I would at least warn you.  So remember; when you are done with your task and have the gem in your hands return to this spot and call out my name and I will bring you home.

Good Luck."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal now mounted on a fine looking steed looks back in disgust at the closing portal. _Dragon! Just wonderful._ Looking at his assembled companions he says, "Lovely weather, shall we seek shelter and information in the town?"  He begins to ride forward.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 21, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn watches somewhat incredulously as the rest of the party starts moving forward. "Wait a minute... wait a minute. Did I hear that right? Did he just say a "dragon of great power"? Woah... woah.. hold on guys. I didn't sign up to be no shish-kabob!"  Durnn stands there for a second, seeming mulling something over in his head. "But, then again... where there's a dragon, there's loot!"  A broad grin comes over his face as he starts moving his horse forward. "Come on, lads, don't be scared! There's a fire opal to retrieve! So let's get moving!"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 22, 2005)

*Brenden, male Human Evoker 2*



			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> Durnn watches somewhat incredulously as the rest of the party starts moving forward. "Wait a minute... wait a minute. Did I hear that right? Did he just say a "dragon of great power"? Woah... woah.. hold on guys. I didn't sign up to be no shish-kabob!"




"No, you heard that incorrectly. He said that there _might_ be a dragon of _some_ power... there's a subtle difference ." Brenden huddles into his new cloak and grins, thinking that he'd made the right decision for once.

After finally getting the onyx haired pony moving he says, "...am I the only one who finds it odd that will all the power our master has at his command, he employs us? I mean, that spell he just cast to get us here... that was no mere Teleport. That was a full on Gate." He pauses to reflect for a moment "...only Gates can't be used for intra-dimensional travel so I guess it was more like a Portal." _yeah, that's the ticket!_  "I don't know about you, but he kind of scares me."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 22, 2005)

"Hmmitsa lidlbet scray."  Gripir lifts his left hand, squints, and contorts his fingers as if he were holding a very thin book (the universal gesture for "a little bit").  He shakes his head.  "Layd teworre nauwtheau.  Shelter?"


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 22, 2005)

"Here, you'd better have this," Pemberton holds out the wand to Sten, "Given that I can't actually use the thing except as a brush holder."

   He takes a good look round so he has the spot just right, dismounts and cuts out a square foot of turf with his sword, inverting it and replacing it where it came from. "Mark good attention to where we are. If we get seperated wait here for as long as possible before asking Master to call you back because I don't think any of us want to walk home the hard way. I certainly don't."

    He remounts with the air of someone who has spent enough time in the saddle to become good at it, "Does anybody know where we are? Durnn, you recognise this place?" whether the answer is yes, or the probable no, he'll kick off foward and set out looking for a gate.

  "...am I the only one who finds it odd that will all the power our master has at his command, he employs us? "

"Because despite our obvious greatness we're cheap, and we aren't powerful enough to get any dumb ideas about killing him in his sleep and nicking everything he possess."
     "Well, I'm not that dumb anyway."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 22, 2005)

Pemberton said:
			
		

> "Because despite our obvious greatness we're cheap, and we aren't powerful enough to get any dumb ideas about killing him in his sleep and nicking everything he possess."
> "Well, I'm not that dumb anyway."



Brenden smirks but says nothing.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 22, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"Does anybody know where we are? Durnn, you recognise this place?" 

Durnn looks back at Pemberton. "Nope, sorry. I was only two years old when I left this place. But I can't say it brings back fond memories..."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 22, 2005)

"Erythig tesame innasno.  Sbeenwile sensai bennere."  Gripir shrugs and gestures around.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal urges his horse in a tight circle as he checks the terrain closely fixing this location in his mind then, sets off at a trot toward the gates of the town. "Last one to the gate buys the first round,"  he shouts to the others as he picks up speed.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Sten Temperlan, human cleric of Grumbar 2; hp 18/18; AC 17 (ff15); Spot/Listen +2.*

Sten watches the gate form with awe, knowing only that he stands witness to a great display of power.  Even when Brenden mentions that the spell cast was Gate, Sten has no idea what the implications are.

He thanks Pemberton for the wand, "I'll put it to good use no doubt, 'specially if that dragon really is 'round 'ere."  As they stand momentarily in the biting cold Sten merely shrugs, knowing he will never remember the exact spot and hopes one of the others will.  The cold doesn't seem to affect him, or atleast he doesn't show it.

"Wont be me." he says following Mindal towards the village.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 22, 2005)

"If there really is a dragon around here we'd all rather it was a wand of _Expeditious Retreat_, still I don't need to outrun the dragon - I just need to out run you lot and your four legged snacklings. That shouldn't be difficult."

"It's just after noon and you all want to head to a tavern already?" Pemberton will urge his mount foward, not because he cars if he comes last - because he sure isn't paying in any event - but because he wants to get to the gate before anyone says anything stupid to the guards*, unless it's Gripir because then it will make no difference what he says.


OOC:
* Trusting isn't he?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 22, 2005)

_Last one to the gate buys the first round, eh?  We'll see._  With a whoop, Gripir spurs his pony onward, Sigulf running alongside.

*OOC*: _Okay, Wilphe, that last post made me laugh out loud. _


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal shouts back at Pemberton, "Can you think of a better place to talk to the locals about an abandoned temple? Besides, I'll need a good bit of liquid courage before I go tugging some dragon's tail to see if he's sitting on our gem."  He laughs with the enjoyment of speed as he urges his mount to a gallop. _I hope I didn't pick the slowest nag of the lot. _


----------



## Harvey (Mar 22, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"Hiya!"  shouts Durnn at his mount. "There's no way I'll be the one stuck with the bill!"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 22, 2005)

Gripir urges his pony to gallop (trot?) faster.  "Moobi Tyalug!  Firkinun groanbees!"


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 22, 2005)

Pemberton brings himself up along Mindal and lowers his voice "Well that entirely depends how we go about it doesn't it? 

   "Not:
   "_HI, our *MYSTERIOUS MASTER* teleported us here to look for this *REALLY HUGE GEM* at an *ABANDONED MONASTARY*. We hear it's guarded by a *HUGE DRAGON*, but don't worry, if we do disturb it we'll be gone long before it takes out its *ANGER* on your *TOWN*_"


----------



## Elocin (Mar 22, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - Race Results*

All of you are thoroughly enjoying the race to the gates of the town in front of you.  The cold air blowing against your face causing some of your teeth to chatter, all of you laughing and urging your mounts ever faster.  All of you notice Talon and Pemberton lead the group and make things seem really easy as they seem the most natural on a mount.  Talon seems to be in his element as you can see he is actually trying not to race ahead of Pemberton but then Pemberton's horse stumbles just a little bit and allows the rest of you to go shooting past.  Talon make sit a point to examine the horse with his eyes to make sure the beat is alright and then looks to Pemberton to see if he is fine as well and all he notices is the glowing redness in Pemberton's face so he knows he is fine as well.

Talon then shocks you all by urging his mount ever faster and it is almost as if he is flying across the ground and easily overtakes you all and is actually dismounted brushing down the horse neck when the rest of you finally arrive at the gate.  Pemberton is definitely glowing a bright red and for some reason does not seem to notice the cold on his face anymore as the lot of you are attempting to hold in your laughter but failing miserably.

Durnn - Ride (1d20=19+1=20) (forgot the +1)

Gripir - Ride (1d20+4=16)

Mindal - Ride (1d20+3=19)

Sten - Ride (1d20+2=12)

Pemberton - Ride (1d20+7=10) (now this is pretty freakin hilarious)

Brenden - Ride (1d20+1=18)

Talon - Ride (1d20+6=23)


----------



## Harvey (Mar 22, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn laughs uproariously as he dismounts from his steed. Then, a realization creeps into his eyes. "Hey, wait a minute! No fair! We all know there's no way that Pemberton's going to pay... he doesn't even drink! This race was fixed!"

"*Sigh* Looks like once again the responsibilities of our party fall to me. First round's on me! Come everyone, let us seek out the local tavern... we should be able to find whatever we seek there, whether it be information..." he says, looking at Mindal "or a good pint of ale" he says with a smile, looking at Gripir.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 22, 2005)

Gripir, dismounting from his pony, smiles back at Durnn.  "Apiented beneyes.  Goodtimes."


----------



## Elocin (Mar 22, 2005)

(ooc: there are guards at the gate and they do not immediately let you into the city.  If I had my books I could continue here but I need to check a few things first before actually letting you into the city.  This particular city has some outside issues that are casuing them some problems and I am not sure just how much of that will boil back down to you guys.)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 22, 2005)

After Brenden's wild ride and subsequent arrival at the city gates he slides off of his horse, rubbing his aching backside and legs. _Hateful beasts!_ he thinks as he frowns in displeasure.

"Pembertun... Durnn... makes no difference to me. I'm laying off the ale for a while." He grins. "Though I hope the serving girls are pretty." He smiles at imagined pleasures and then suddenly remembers himself. "Uhh... yeah. Right. *Hurry Up Pemburton!*"

He glances at the guards. "Well what are you waiting for? Spring thawing? Open the gates. I don't intend to freeze off my backside while you and your buddy here pretend to be statues."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal rubs his hands against the cold smiling at his sucess. When Pemberton arrives he answers softly, "you didn't think I was going to tell them the truth did you?"  He keeps the horses between himself and any guards hopeful that the winded beasts will make enough noise to cover their talk. With a grin he adds, "Perhaps you are an artist commisioned to paint ruined temples by our eccentric master? We are along to keep you out of trouble and assume heroic poses in the paintings to bring life to the work?"  He shrugs, "if that doesn't appeal lets ponder it over an ale or six and I'm sure we'll come up with something more creative."  He checks over the unfamiliar mount to be sure the sudden climate change and impromtu race haven't done any harm.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 23, 2005)

*Pemberton Dram - Artist 2*

Pemberton replies to Mindal, "It's not _your_ discretion I'm worried about,"

_Well what are you waiting for? Spring thawing? Open the gates. I don't intend to freeze off my backside while you and your buddy here pretend to be statues_ 

He sighs, "It was more that sort of thing I was trying to avoid. You can't tell he's not an enchanter can you? I like that cover story though."

Pemberton hangs at the back of the group, discussing matters with Mindal and keeping an eye on the guards - are they alert and wary, well armed, pointing cross bows at us or just generally not in the mood for strangers right now?

OOC: Spot and Sense Motive


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

As Mindal talks he is also looking over the guards and the walls. Having finished checking his horse he nods to Pemberton. "We'll talk more before we let anything slip to the locals, until then Gripir is our spokesman." He steps up to the gates, wondering what the delay in getting in is. 

OOC: Mindal evaluates the potintial difficulties in getting over the walls, in or out, without alerting the guards.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 23, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - Entering Quaervarr*

Approaching the gate you notice this seems to be a small backwater town.  What people you do see through the gate seem to be of the variety of hunters, travelers and traders.  The town is fairly unimpressive filled with wood-frame buildings sheltered behind a high wooden palisade.  What looks like the only gate is constructed from huge oak beams reinforced with iron bands.  

The guards are defiantly more animate now as you see one of them motion to another one inside the gates and 5 more guards come out and lock your entrance into the town.  One of the guards is definitely more equipped than the others and approaches the group.

"My name is Unddreth and I am sergeant of the Watch; before you are allowed to enter we have to know who you are, where you are from and why you want to enter our town?"  At which point Unddreth reaches down to his belt and pulls out a finely crafted dagger, "and I need to draw some blood from each and every one of you, including the horses. and any other companions you might have with you.  If you refuse this request then you might as well just turn back now and go back from where you came."  He does not look like one who jokes very much.  "So who wants go first?"

Pemberton: [SBLOCK]Spot=18 and Sense Motive=14 You notice more guards looking down on you from the walls with crossbows leveled at all of you and the guards in front of you have hands on their weapons and seem to be a little tense.  The guard in front of you is as tight a bow string and is likely to break at the slightest in fraction.  You also notice that all the weapons the guards are carrying seemed to be silver tipped and the finely crafted dagger is made entirely out of silver.  All the guards are worried about something but you get the sense that none of them want trouble and they are just doing thier jobs and protecting the town.[/SBLOCK]

Pemberton: [SBLOCK]Spot=5Something about Unddreth is familiar to you but you just can not put your finger on it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 23, 2005)

_Huh?!?_  "What on Faerune do you need our blood for?" Brenden stands up on tip-toe and peers through that gate and at the nearest buildings with interest. After looking pointedly, and drawing confused stares from the guards, he sniffs the air experementally and narrows his eyes in suspision at the speaker. "...You're not the servant of a vampire are you? Don't lie to us, Gripnir will know."

He frees his hands from his cloak and tunic theatrically (or rather, what he imagines is theatric) and waggles them experementally.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 23, 2005)

Sten listens passively from the back of the group, he is a little shocked to hear that they want his blood knowing.  His blood is an offering to Grumbar and every time it is spilt for any other reason he gets very ancious.  He waits however, to hear what the guard has to say to Brenden's question.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 23, 2005)

*Pemberton Dram - Artist 2*

Pemberton looks at Mindal; raises his eyebrows and dismounts - keeping his hands well apart from any weapons and moving in as a slow, deliberate and non-threatening way as possible. When Brenden starts being "Theatrical" he will ensure that he isn't in any of the guards' line of fire,
"Silvered weapons? Whatever it is you are on your guard against must be grave indeed. I assure you we are no part of it," he holds his arm out and proffers it to be cut, in the entirely expected event of nothing happening he will continue"It would appear then, that we are glad to come under your walls protection; for whatever horror haunts outside must be of great power to threaten such stalwarts as yourselves."

"We are travellers from the south; we wish only a place to rest up and as you can see we are not peniless vagrants but rather have enough coin to spend to pay our way."


OOC:
I suppose that's Diplomacy "We are not a threat"
&
Bluff "Please do not notice how I am not answering your questions"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 23, 2005)

"Blood?"  Gripir raises an eyebrow, but when he sees Pemberton stepping forward to allow blood to be drawn, he follows suit.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 23, 2005)

*Chapter - Attempting to enter the town*

Unddreth stares at Brenden without even a hint of a smile on his face.  "Pay particular attention to this one here boys as he might be trouble."  When this is said all of the crossbows on the walls point their bolts directly at you.  "No we are not a haven for the soulless Vampire spawn; we are actually allied with Silverymoon and are a member of the "Silver Marches Confederation".  If you knew anything about these parts around here and if you happened to notice our specialized weapons you would realize what I am asking you this."

He then turns to Wilphe as he approaches and staring intently into your eyes he draws the finely crafted dagger across the palm of you hand.  You a little with the pain but upon seeing no other reaction he seems satisfied.  "You will be allowed into the city jut as long as you answer my questions I out forth to you already.  We have valid reasons to fear any outsiders and no one is allowed into the city unless I deem them safe to enter.  So if any of the others want inside they will have to dismount and go through the same treatment I just gave you."


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 23, 2005)

OOC: Untrained knowledge check; Does he in fact know anything about these parts?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal bares an arm for the guard with a no nonsense approach, "My name is Mindal Delamber and I only come to your fair city to get in out of the weather and have a bit of food. I am from the Waterdeep area. Please take care in getting a sample from the horse as he is borrowed."


----------



## Elocin (Mar 23, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC: Untrained knowledge check; Does he in fact know anything about these parts?




(OOC: Pemberton and Gripir can make knowledge checks to see if they know/remember anything about the area.  Also you all can make your own skill check rolls just use invisibl castle and use your name when rolling and then post them here.  This will help me aout a lot and will speed things up.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Sten Temperlan, human cleric of Grumbar 2; hp 18/18; AC 17 (ff15); Spot/Listen +2.*

Only after Pemberton, Mindal and Gripir have bleed does Sten step forward offering his name, "I am Sten Temperlan also from Waterdeep and here for the same food and shelter as the rest of our group."  He holds out his arm which is covered in a criss-cross of scars from all the blood he has given to his faith.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 24, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Unddreth stares at Brenden without even a hint of a smile on his face.  "Pay particular attention to this one here boys as he might be trouble."  When this is said all of the crossbows on the walls point their bolts directly at you.  "No we are not a haven for the soulless Vampire spawn; we are actually allied with Silverymoon and are a member of the "Silver Marches Confederation".  If you knew anything about these parts around here and if you happened to notice our specialized weapons you would realize what I am asking you this."



"Well, it just so happens that I _don't_ recognize your specialized weapons... and you still haven't answered my question. Why do you need our blood? Blood can be put to a variety of uses... trust me on this. I am in a position to know." He folds his arms again, steadfastly ignoring the crossbows pointed in his direction (though his companions know the truth... he simply hasn't noticed them yet).

"I am Brenden of Thay. And I have no knowledge of the Silver Marshes... why don't you enlighten me? You ask for a precious gift, and grant nothing in return."


----------



## Harvey (Mar 24, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn has pretty much remained speechless during this whole exchange. "Umm..." "Well, if everybody else is willing to go through with it..."

"I'm Durnn of Waterdeep... and, well, I'm with them." Durnn holds out his palm hesitantly.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 24, 2005)

"Gripirdorn. Saymasthares."  Gripir says nothing after this, waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 24, 2005)

OOC:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=69855

12+3 (INT) = 15

Curious:
"Silver Marshes" - is that an intentional insult or a typo?


IC:

Pemberton will stay a long way away from Brendan, in fact he will get out a sheet of paper, and a brush and begin doing a quick sketch of Unddreth and the guards with their weapons at the ready. He'll use the blood that seeps from his hand for ink. At no point will he say, "Can you tell what it is yet?"

OOC:
Craft - Painting = 18

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=69856


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 24, 2005)

*Brenden, male human, Evoker 2*

(OOC: intentional/accidental accent insult)

Brenden's brow furrows in concentration (1d20+7=19) as he tries to remember where (1d20+7=19) the Silver Marches might be... failing that he tries to remember anything historical (1d20+8=18) about them.

(OOC: Concentration +7, Knowledge: Geography +7, Knowledge: History +8)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sten would answer his friend's question regarding the Silver Marches, but it was not directed at him and it seemed appropriate to let the guard answer.  Having travelled several times between Silverymoon and Waterdeep as a mercenary guard.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 24, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - Entering the City*

_For those of you making knowledge checks as you are concentrating on searching your memory everything finally clicks into place and you understand why the guards are being so cautious with outsiders.  This town is located right on the outskirts of the forest named "Moonwood".  Settlers arrived her centuries ago to log the thick stands of shadowtop that grow in the vicinity.  The only problem is now there is a group of evil lycanthropes, led by a lycanthrope named Jarthon, that call the Moonwood home and they are at war with Quaervarr and attack the settlement at regular intervals.  Every now and then a townsperson will go missing who has wandered out into the forest too far and alone.  Shortly afterwards their mangled remains are left on the outskirts of the town as a reminder that the hunters, trappers and loggers are unwanted.  Now as most everyone knows Lycanthropes can assume human from and can easily sneak into a town and cause a lot of mayhem if the townspeople are not on guard.

This leads you to actually notice the weapons the guards are using are either made out of silver or are tipped with silver.  This also explains why they want to draw blood, as silver weapons are particularly deadly to Lycanthropes and if they were pricked with one they would definitely react more than a normal person.  You do think this is somewhat of a barbaric approach to finding out but you also have not been living in a city besieged by lycanthropes._

Unddreth mumbles something under his breath and explains his actions, "I do not have to explain my actions as you are attempting to enter my town.  I am in charge of protecting everyone inside and I take my job very seriously.  These are trying times and we can not be too careful so either let me test you and provide me the information I ask or go away, your choice."

Pemberton: [SBLOCK]The picture you draw almost perfectly captures the intense look of the guards and the agitated look of Brenden, some would consider this drawing a masterpiece.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal tolerates the bleeding and makes his way into the city and awaits his companions.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 24, 2005)

Durnn strolls over to where Mindal is standing. "Ah, werewolves. So far, we have dragons and werewolves to content with. Great. Now all we need is a beholder to show up and make our lives complete."


----------



## Elocin (Mar 24, 2005)

(ooc: Mind Flayers, don't forget Mind Flayers and I oh so love Mind Flayers....

snicker

/ooc)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 25, 2005)

Gripir nods at the guards as he passes through the gates.  "Andwotnow?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 25, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> (ooc: Mind Flayers, don't forget Mind Flayers and I oh so love Mind Flayers....
> snicker
> /ooc)



OOC: Uh oh...   

Brenden nods. "Fine then, take your damnable blood."  He holds out his arm, then yanks it back quickly and holds up a warning finger, "Mind you, in the arm, not the hands." He holds out his arm again and looks decidedly squeamish. 

After the cut has been made he looks Unddreth in the eye and says "Woof." After pausing to chuckle he adds "Satisfied? Can we go in now, sheesh I hope there's not this kind of security on the privys here..." as he walks past.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal huddles in his cloak and surveys the scene before him as the others pass into the town. _A map might be helpful, I wonder if this town has a cartographer or surveyor? _  He smiles at the others as they come in. "Anyone want to speculate on which watering hole is best in this town, or should we sample them all and then decide?"

OOC: Spot check (1d20+7=15) for a place that might have a local map for sale.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 25, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn goes back to the guard post. "Guard! Hey guard! Where's the nearest tavern?"


----------



## Elocin (Mar 25, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - The Whistling Stag*



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> After the cut has been made he looks Unddreth in the eye and says "Woof." After pausing to chuckle he adds "Satisfied? Can we go in now, sheesh I hope there's not this kind of security on the privys here..." as he walks past.





(ooc: ok this had Red Bull coming out of my nose I was laughing so damn hard.)

Undderth is not amused, "You might not like the way we treat newcomers to our little town but you also have no idea what we have been going through as of late and I make no apologies for my actions.  Behave yourselves and we will get along just fine."

Undderth turns his attention to Durnn and with a little bit of pride in his voice, "The only tavern we have is called “The Whistling Stag" and it is the best tavern anywhere around these parts.  It is just over there", as he points to a rather large building located in the center of town, "and was you enter it you will probably want to talk to Huntmaster Quickleaf as he is the best Hunter/Tracker/Guide in these parts.  If you need to know anything about the surrounding area or are looking for a particular location he will be your best bet." _Some of you have even heard stories of this tavern and are very much looking forward to see if those stories are true._  With that Undderth bids you farewell and then focus's his attention on the next group of travelers seeking shelter in the town.  The last you hear from his direction is the exclamation of needing to draw blood.

Looking around the town you can see that it is definitely a town on the outskirts of civilization.  You can see the random patrolling of guards and a group of people that have definitely seen hard times.  Most of them look upon your group suspiciously but still treat you with respect.  There are a few stores that you have noticed in the area and some other basic provisions but it looks like most of them are starting to close up shop for the night.  You do notice a lot of traffic heading towards the Whistling Stag and it seems like that is the center of this town, especially in the evening.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"The Whistling Stag is our only choice this day, well, then let us see to it." With a grin he turns to his companion, "Brenden I hope your bark is no worse than your bite. I believe you gave the fellow quite a fright." He looks for a stable as they approach the Stag.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 25, 2005)

Brenden grins, "...well, that was the one good thing about growing up in Thay... I can play a Red Wizard to a hit, though I wouldn't dare put on the robe w/out some serious power backing me up." He gets quiet as he says that and by the time you arrive and get seated in the tavern, he still hasn't spoke or looked up.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 26, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn leads the way to The Whsitling Stag, proclaiming "If I'd have known adventuring would allow me to sample ales from around the world, I'd have quit my guard job years ago."

For a second, Durnn stops to make sure the rest of the party is all accounted for. Satisfied, he makes a bee line for the door. Bursting open the door dramatically, Durnn announces his presence: "Lo, fine patronage! You have the honor of having great guests tonight! Bartender, a round of drinks for me and my friends... and a table where we can enjoy some discussion!"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 26, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> "Lo, fine patronage! You have the honor of having great guests tonight! Bartender, a round of drinks for me and my friends... and a table where we can enjoy some discussion!"



Brenden glances at the bartender and turns a little green. "I'll take whatever you have, so long as it's water."


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 26, 2005)

*Pemberton, Artist 2*

"Thank you Sergeant Unddreth, I'd rather like you and your men to have this, I think it captures the mood of your stalwart defence of your homes and kith rather nicely. Good day to you." Pemberton offers him the sketch, quickly signs it and heads inside the city.

   He'll then catch up with the rest of the party, having a look around the town as he goes for anything of interest - shops, temples, whatever - also how the locals react to strangers riding into town; curiousity, hositility, indifference...


    Talon gets an order to see to the horses, "Water them, and unsaddle them, but otherwise keep them tacked up. We may need to leave shortly," then heads into the Tavern after Durnn.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 26, 2005)

Gripir follows the rest of the party into the tavern.  He mutters something that has the sound of contentment and settles in at the table.  Sigulf sits attentively at the dwarf's feet.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal, following his profession, scouts out a good table that will hold all the party members and give them a chance to talk. He makes an effort to sit next to Brenden and engage him in pleasant conversation; afraid the young man's taciturn mood coming to the tavern is somehow his fault. Once the company has assembled at the table he says, "Well my friends, what approach do we take to finding the monastery?"


----------



## Elocin (Mar 26, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - The Whistling Stag*

Once you enter the Inn you notice right off that this is definitely a woodsman's Inn.  The rooms are filled with stag heads, bear skin rugs, peryton antlers and similar trophies, and a magnificent tapestry depicting a hunt for a dire boar graces the main dining hall.  The bartender acknowledges your request for drinks and then points to a table that is located in the back underneath a huge stag head.  A few patrons look up at you when you enter and they give you the once over and then go back to their drinking and arguing over something about some stag walking through town and winking at one of the hunters.  This debate seems a little heated at times and you are not sure for just how long this debate has raged.

A serving wench comes by and delivers everyone their ale and then takes the few requests for just water and you can see the slight bit of laughter in her eyes at such a request.  She also offers to bring you any food that you might require.  She focus's on Gripir and quietly mentions that this might not be the best place for his pet seeing as how this room is filled with hunters.  At which point Gripir looks around the room and does see a few of the men every now and then looking over their shoulder and staring at Sigulf with a certain look in their eyes.

You notice a larger table situated in the middle of the great room near the roaring fire pit seems to be the center of attention to everyone in the room.  There is definitely a lot of activity at this table and people are always going in and out of the inn and approaching one man seated at the table that everyone seems to defer to him.  He is a half-elf that wears the dress of a ranger and this might possibly be the one Unddreth told you about, Quickleaf himself.  He might be the best one to ask for locations of the monastery.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 26, 2005)

*Pemberton Dram - Artist 2*

"Brenden, if you are going to pretend to be something you aren't you might want to chose something that people aren't likely to hate and despise. Probably something other than a Red Wizard; and preferably not a Zhent either."

      "Perhaps somebody popular and well loved - like a Harper, or myself."

   He will order a goats milk with brandy in it; because he just doesn't care, and size up the surrondings - because it looks like the place is chock full of people who wrestle eight owlbears before breakfast, _for fun_ and despise irrelvent artsy types like him. Mind you it also looks like they despise tree-hugging druid types like Gripir as well; so this looks like Mindal's territory.
    He'll take a closer look at the tapestry as well and assess it's quality and craftmanship; he'll also take closer look at the serving wench - but in a strictly aesthetic and not any proffessional sense. He will meet the bill, and probably tip generously as well if she doesn't cold shoulder him.

"We ask Mr Quickleaf very nicely; if he can't help us we tap anybody else. Local temple, hedge wizard or wise woman might be a good bet as well."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 26, 2005)

Gripir, speaking very slowly, manages to be coherent concerning the fate of his companion.  "But where would you suggest I leave him, lass?  If he's with me, I can at least keep an eye on him."  He sighs as he ends his sentence.  It's a *lot* of work, enunciation is.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal instantly loves this place. Being an avid hunter he feels right at home. He looks over some of the heads and the tapestry appreciatively as he makes his way to the table. Sizing up the patrons, he tries to spot a likely fellow hunter about his own age in hopes of making a contact. As he is trying out the ale he nearly drops it in his lap at Gripir's sudden gift for elocution. _He must really love that beast._ "Should we split up a bit and try and talk to several patrons or stake our interests with the half-elf?"  He sips the ale appreciatively, "also if we are going to split up we need to get our story straight."


----------



## Harvey (Mar 26, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Unlike Mindal, Durnn looks the serving wench up and down in a definitely non-professional way. As she's talking with Gripir, Durnn takes his chair and turns it around, sitting on it backwards out of habit.

Durnn takes the time to look around the tavern, trying to gauge the various denizens of the ravern, trying to see if anyone is an immediate threat. If he's satisfied, he turns to the rest of the party, and as he takes sips of his ale, he goes over all of them in his mind.

_We must be the most unusual assemblage of adventurers yet _ thinks Durnn. _We have a dwarven druid who loved to drink almost as much as he loved that badger; we have an artist of "great renown" who comes with his own manservant, yet who's known to get those pretty hands dirty every once in a while; we have a quiet human scout with an appeciation for ale like myself; a human wizard who *shutter* likes to pass himself off as a Red Wizard; and a cleric of Grumbar who must be a pretty tolerant priest to hold someone like myself as company. _ Durnn smiles. _An interesting party to say the least._

*sigh* "It's times like these that get under my skin..."  Durnn says. "Give me a fight anytime, but when it comes to the thinkin' part of the quest, I feel as dumb as that stuffed stag up there."  Durnn gestures to the mounted stag's head on the wall.

"Should we split up a bit and try and talk to several patrons or stake our interests with the half-elf? Also if we are going to split up we need to get our story straight."

"I prefer the direct route. Go up to the elf and state the facts." 
Durnn says, continuing to drink his ale.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*



			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> *sigh* "It's times like these that get under my skin..." Durnn says. "Give me a fight anytime, but when it comes to the thinkin' part of the quest, I feel as dumb as that stuffed stag up there." Durnn gestures to the mounted stag's head on the wall.




Mindal smiles at Durnn and raises his glass, "You just need a few more of these to get your creative juices flowing my friend. I do agree, we might benefit from a direct approach. Just about any other reason to be wandering about in this weather with lycanthropes breathing down our necks is going to make us look like fools."


----------



## Harvey (Mar 26, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"You just need a few more of these to get your creative juices flowing my friend." As Mindal raises his mug, Durnn does the same, with a smile on his face. 

"Now that you bring it up again, Mindal, what about these lycanthropes? Knowing our luck,"  Durnn says, reminiscing about the party's luck on the last mission for Retsilah, "if they're present in town, we'll be staring them face-to-face. If that's the case, then maybe some of us who are, let's say... less "tactful" should go to the local smith and stock up on some silvered weapons. I know I'd rest a bit easier with a silvered sword in my hands."  He peers out a window, noting that the sun is going down. "What are the chances a shop is still open?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"You haven't even finished your first mug and yet already you are having thoughts. I think tou are right, silvered weapons are in order. I should think they'd be easy to find here, indeed I wounldn't have been surprised if the issued us some as we entered."


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 27, 2005)

"They'd be far better placed issuing them to people when they leave; if we needed them inside then there wouldn't be any point havinh the good sergeant and his men on the gates. I might pick up some arrows, I don't need my blades weakening."

   "Suggestions? We could say that we've been sent by an eccentric widow in Waterdeep to paint her likeness on some ruins; any ruins that we can find; or we could simply tell the truth - missing out the whole really large gem angle - which would be a lot easier."


----------



## Harvey (Mar 27, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"Or we could simply tell the truth - missing out the whole really large gem angle - which would be a lot easier."

"Good point. We shouldn't mention the..."  Durnn looks around to see if someone is eavesdropping... "you-know-what if we can help it. What we need is a plausible reason for a bunch of hired hands like us to visit ruins that don't involve treasure."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2005)

"Perhaps our mission could be to copy old religious imagery and text from the walls of ruined monestaries?"


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 27, 2005)

"Bingo. Great idea. Especially as how that's the sort of thing I'd be doing anyway. Are we all happy with that?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 27, 2005)

"Feinwit me."  Gripir mumbles as he examines his empty tankard.  "Altho-aye wondriph we reallineedte mensonan employer?  Unleswheel red e half andeye mistit."


Spoiler



"Although I wonder if we really need to mention an employer?  Unless we already have and I missed it."


  He scratches Sigulf behind the ears absentmindedly.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 27, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"Gripir has a point... if I understand him correctly. I think we need a boss though... someone that would have commissioned the search. But I'm thinking some sore of place of higher learning... maybe a temple of Oghma or a library of sorts. We don't want to reveal the name of our employer if we can help it." As he speaks, Durnn is keeping an eye on the other patrons to make sure 1) no one is eavesdropping and 2) no one is coming after Sigulf.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 27, 2005)

*Brenden, human male, Evoker 2*

"What would be the point in pretending to be someone everyone likes? _Everyone already likes me..._ Among strangers, it is better to be feared than loved. That particular lesson comes at a harsh price. My father was loved by many, but that didn't save him in the end." He sips his water while the conversation moves on to cover stories and whatnot.

"Why Gripnir, you CAN talk!" he exclaims. "Looks like you win after all Pemberton."

"Hmm. The best lies are based in the truth aren't they? Why not claim to be working for a wealthy wizard who needs us to fetch some kind of keystone for his studies. I don't know much about architecture, but don't all buildings have a starting point? Maybe our employer could be under the impression that a certain stone in the monestary's foundation is mystically important... whether it is or not is irrelevant." Brenden pauses to drink more water. "What do you think about that?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 27, 2005)

"Spracticle.  Truthesal wayzee zeorto remememe thanalai."


Spoiler



"It's practical.  The truth is always easier to remember than a lie."


  Gripir nods sagely.  He ignores Brenden's comment about his being able to speak (not because he's bothered by it, but because there's really nothing to say about it now).


----------



## Elocin (Mar 28, 2005)

(ooc: As soon as you guys decide on what to do I can chime in tomorrow morning)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"A keystone works as well, makes no difference to me."


----------



## Harvey (Mar 28, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"Sounds good to me too. So, what's the plan? We talk to this Quickleaf, then go shopping for some silvered weapons?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 28, 2005)

Sten has remained silent for most of the discussion about their approach, preferring to watch the passersby and make sure that the group is not given any untoward attention.  When it is time for a decision to be made he chimes in with a simple, "Sounds good to me.  I'll leave the talking to you.  Durnn when ever you are ready I would like to accompany you to find some silvered weapons."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 28, 2005)

Gripir shrugs and then nods. 

*OOC*: _Just an FYI, I'm going to be away most of the week.  Two jobs, internship, interview.  Crazy times.  _


----------



## Elocin (Mar 28, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - The Whistling Stag*

More people enter the tavern the later it gets. The ale and the food is some of the bets you have ever had and rivals some of the best taverns in Waterdeep itself.  It is no wonder that this town boasts of this place and it said to be the best in the area.  The wench suggest that maybe the stable might be better but leaves it to Gripir to decide as he seems overly attached to the creature and seems more than capable up taking care of it.

The people approaching Quickleaf seem to taper off now that the sun has gone down, probably due to the fact that from overheard conversations the gates are closed for the night and will not open till morning no matter what.  You can see that there are several maps arrayed around Quickleaf and he consults them occasionally as he seems to be writing in some kind of journal.

You notice a party of dwarves a couple of tables over having a grand old time trying to drink each other under the table.  They seem to be a group or merchants who have just arrived in town not to long ago and will be heading back out tomorrow.

A human bard seems to be setting up shop in the corner and will soon be entertaining the crowd to stories by way of the mandolin she just brought out.

Everyone in the tavern seems to pay you no particular notice except to note that you are strangers and have not been in town before.  If you catch their eye they seem to nod their hello and then go on about their business so you are pretty sure no one is listening in to your conversation.  As long as you are not causing any problems and have the money to pay your way they do not mind at all.

The wench mentions that rooms are 2 gp a night (and definitely worth it) or the common room is 5 sp a night and if you have any other questions she will be more than happy to try and answer them for you.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 28, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"OK, so if I understand it, the plan is this: Gripir (with his badger), Sten, and I go shopping for some weapons before the sun goes down. Pemberton and Mindal go talk to Greenleaf, get the lay of the land. Then, we all meet up here for the night. Sound good?"

So long as no one objects, Durnn takes a two gold pieces from his belt pouch and drops them on the table. "That should cover the first few drinks. Let's go shopping."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2005)

"Sounds good, Duran if you can get some short bow arrows and a dagger or maybe even short sword for me I'd be most greatful. I can only aford about a dozen gold." Mindal finishes his ale and turns to Pemberton, "It looks like the crowd is thinning, shall we talk to the half-elf now?"


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 29, 2005)

"Let's do it; if the two of you could get me 20 silvered arrows that would be appreciated," he counts out 3gp for that and then stands, "If we aren't going out tonight I'll tell Talon to stand down,". He heads out the door towards the young merchant's son, "We aren't going out tonight, so feed and stable them, then look after yourself."

"I'll be having a private room and you can have the truckle in there as well. That's unless someone else makes either of us a better offer between now and then. I intend to move out tomorrow quickly and god help anyone who has a hangover. There's no permenant damage from the stumble is there?"

     Pemberton returns inside, pays 5gp to the bar maid for the stabling and his room, and joins Mindal in making their way over to Quickleaf; "Pray excuse us, but, you would be Mr Quickleaf sir?  May we share your consuel?"


----------



## Harvey (Mar 29, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn flags over the bar wench. "Excuse me, beautiful"  he says with a wink. "You wouldn't happen to know of a local weaponsmith, would you?"


----------



## Elocin (Mar 29, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Durnn flags over the bar wench. "Excuse me, beautiful"  he says with a wink. "You wouldn't happen to know of a local weaponsmith, would you?"




"Why that would be old Ironmaker, his shop is on the north side of town and you can't miss it.  He makes all his own stuff to sell and in my opinion is the best around these parts.  He specializes in Silver as well."

(ooc: as a reminder it is getting dark out and the tavern is filling up.  You can assume that most businesses have closed for the night)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 29, 2005)

Brenden snags Pemberton's ale when he goes to talk with the half-elf. Quaffing what was left, he immediately regrets it as memories of this mornings "recovery" come surging to the fore. _...oh ...that definatly wasn't a good idea._  He goes back to his water and after a moment follows Pemberton to see what the half elf has to say.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 29, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*



			
				Elocin said:
			
		

> (ooc: as a reminder it is getting dark out and the tavern is filling up.  You can assume that most businesses have closed for the night)




Durnn peeks his head out the door. "Wow, night came quite quickly! Alright, looks like shopping will have to wait 'til morning. Let's see what Quickleaf has to say..."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2005)

Sten is looking forward to meeting this Ironmaker, but follows the others towards Quickleaf.  He makes a mental list of all the silvered weapons that the others want, knowing that by morning their gold and their memories will have dwindled.  If Brenden has his way then his morning prayers will have to be cut short, but looking around at the others already starting into the drink Sten doesn't think he will have much trouble with that. Keeping his eyes open, Sten monitors the crowd for any untoward attention as they approach the half-elf.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal takes his place in line to talk with Quickleaf.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 29, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - Conversations with Quickleaf*

Quickleaf turns his attention to Pemberton and replies, "Good evening kind sirs and by all means please join me for some drink", motioning to the wench for a round of ales.  "From the looks of you and your companions you are in need of some information on the surrounding land.  You have definitely come to the right person as I know almost everything thee is to know about the surrounding lands and can easily help you out there.  For just 10 gold pieces a day I can act as a hunting guide if you are in search of game and if you are in search of other "Game" for 25 gold pieces a day I can guide you to what your heart seeks.  So my new friends what are you in search of, Glory or pride?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal guestures to the assorted trophies, "The hunting is obviously good here and I would love to have a chance to try my luck, but we are here on business."  He takes a sip of the ale. "I must say the ale here is excellent. We are in search of history rather than game or glory. We are told there is an abandoned monastery located somewhere in the hills of the Spine of the World North West of your fair town of Quaevarr. We need to visit the place for our boss. Any assistance you can give would be most helpful. What price would you chargre for such a quest."  

OOC: Sense Motive +2 is he really just interested in being a guide?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 29, 2005)

Gripir, always in the area when a round is offered, drinks quietly and says nothing, although he's sure, with some advice, he could work as a guide.  He'll keep that quiet, though, as sometimes it's better to have an extra set of eyes about.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 29, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Mindal gestures to the assorted trophies, "The hunting is obviously good here and I would love to have a chance to try my luck, but we are here on business."  He takes a sip of the ale. "I must say the ale here is excellent. We are in search of history rather than game or glory. We are told there is an abandoned monastery located somewhere in the hills of the Spine of the World North West of your fair town of Quaevarr. We need to visit the place for our boss. Any assistance you can give would be most helpful. What price would you charge for such a quest."
> 
> OOC: Sense Motive +2 is he really just interested in being a guide?




Taking particular interest in what Quickleaf is saying and his body movements you can are rest assured that he has not other motives but to serve as a possible huntsman/guide.

"Yes I am familiar with that Monastery and it is only about 2 days travel away if you go through the Moonwood.  With the current situation around these parts I would suggest going around the edges of the Moonwood which will only add on another couple of days, all depending on the weather and how fast you want to travel.  The monastery has been abandoned for some time now since a group of gnolls attacked and ransacked the place.  Last I heard the only thing left there are a bunch of undead that do not cause any trouble to anyone around.  Nobody here really cared too much for the initial inhabitants of the monastery as they were a sect of evil monks who were said to consort with devils and thankfully they never wanted any dealings with the town.  I could easily lead you to this monastery but I won’t have anything to do with actually going inside.  My fee would be 25 gold a day, " turning to Pemberton, "we can even get some hunting done on the way if you want or I can just mark on a map the location of the site and sell it to you for 5 gp.  During the winter season I try and not stray too far from town as the weather up here can turn deadly awfully quick and it is always better to have a roof over your head and a warm fire and wench to relax by."

You can see him eyeing one particular wench who seems to not mind the extra attention and winks back at him.  The smile that spreads across his face is almost pure ecstasy as he turns his attention back to you, "So what do you say, which offer of mine would you like to take?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal looks thoughtful, "Either way, I'd like to have the map. I'll have to consult with my companions about the rest. Give us just a moment to discuss it."  With that he pulls his companions away slightly. "It sounds like we'll have to come up with at least a hundred gold if we want a guide. I think it would be helpful to have someone who knows the moonwood to keep us out of trouble, but I am down to only a handful of coins. I don't expect he'll come off that price very much given the weather and the lycanthrope threat."


----------



## Harvey (Mar 29, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn starts fishing around his belt pouch. "Wow! Didn't realize how broke I was! I've got all of 9 gold and 4 silver to contribute, but I need some of that to eat! You know, next time we've got to get our boss to pay us in gold instad of magical trinkets."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2005)

"I can cover the cost of that." Sten says rifling through his pack.

[ooc: edit, wow I forgot to spend his 300gp from region money, hehe oops, guess I have enough ]


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 30, 2005)

OOC: Me as well, most of it anyway...

IC:
"I do not think I would be averse to some hunting on the way; it might provide some local color. Though I am not sure if Gripir would approve?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 30, 2005)

*Brenden, human male, Evoker 2*

"I don't know guys... 100gp is _awfully_ expensive just for a wilderness guide who won't even escort us to our final objective. I vote for getting the map and nothing more. That 100gp might be better invested in camping supplies. We can always trust Gripnir's affinity for nature to see us through. And Mindel has been trained for this sort of activity, haven't you?" Brenden turns to Mindel as he asks this.

"I'm sure this guy is well worth money, but this is like hiring Waterdeeps best courier, coach, and carridge company to take you down the street to the bakery. If we were tracking a manticore or somthing, then maybe he'd be worth his price to us. But for a simple overland trek? That's madness."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"Indeed Brenden I do have some skill in the wilderness. Furthermore, I don't have the money to spend even if I wanted too. Of course if he can keep us away from Lycanthropes 100 gp is a small price to pay to my way of thinking that would be the only reason to hire him."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 30, 2005)

Gripir shrugs in response to the comment about hunting.  "Just donbey waist full."  As for money, he checks his pockets.  "Only ategoal."  He holds his hand out, and eight gold rest across his broad palm.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 31, 2005)

"The whole less-likely-to-have-to-fight-a-bunch-of-were-things angle is one I can't really overemphasise. Supply wise we should be okay."

OOC: I hope that that Pemberton did get some source of supply out of posts 25 and 29?


----------



## Harvey (Mar 31, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"Either way, it don't make no matter to me. I'd rather keep the 100 gp for ourselves, but then again, I'd rather live to enjoy it. I'll leave it up to you all..."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 31, 2005)

"While I do have the money, I think that with all of us and a map we would be able to reach this monastery without the help of this overpriced guide." replies Sten.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 31, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - The Whistling Stag*

While the party is discussing the issue at Quickleaf pulls out one of the blank parchment papers he has lying around and begins to draw a map of the area showing the location of the monastery.  He outlines the best path you should take and marks on the map some of the last know locations of possible dangers.  Thinking to himself, _Well I do hope they make up their mind sometime before it gets dark it seems that they are very interested in going to this monastery for some reason.  There has been nothing of value there for years.  I have even ventured inside of it myself and I could not find anything, unless I missed a secret door somewhere, which is entirely possible.  From what I hear there are only undead living there and since the undead do not seem to be bothering anyone why bother with them.  The area is no good for hunting anyway as it seems the wildlife avoids the area as much as possible._

_Hmmm, well I am almost done with their map and it seems that they might be reaching a decision soon.  I will be happy to help them out in anyway I possibly could._


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"Well, we can debate all night, but the bottom line is those with the money should decide if they want to spend it. I'm happy either way. A gold each gets us a map and that I can aford."


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 31, 2005)

"Okay, let's just take the map then," Pemberton doesn't seem too bothered either way


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 31, 2005)

"Here's my coin then."  says Sten as he hands over the one gold to whoever is going to be paying Quickleaf.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal takes out a gold piece and collects them from his companions paying the half-elf for his map. Mindal will go over it with Quickleaf to gain understanding of the indicated route and possible dangers. "What sort of undead haunt the place?"


----------



## Elocin (Apr 1, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - The Whistling Stag*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Mindal takes out a gold piece and collects them from his companions paying the half-elf for his map. Mindal will go over it with Quickleaf to gain understanding of the indicated route and possible dangers. "What sort of undead haunt the place?"




Quickleaf accepts the gold and passes the map over to Mindal, explaining the markings on it, "Well about a year ago there was a group of 4 adventurers, one of them named Lidda, who only went into the first couple of rooms before being chased off by ghouls.  Now when I went in I did not see any ghouls but I did hear some moaning that made me think better of continuing which is when I left.  Other than that I have no idea what is in there now."

"So if you have any other questions please feel free to ask otherwise it has been a pleasure doing business with you."  Quickleaf once more motions to the wench to bring another drink to himself.

(ooc: I will have a map up later on once I make it, smile)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2005)

Mindal continues to converse with Quickleaf a bit longer asking about a couple of the more interesting trophies in the place, but working in some specific questions. Mindal will pay for a drink or two if that will help keep him talking. "Are any of those adventurers still around that might speak to them? I know the danger of lycanthropes in the moonwood, any advice you have for avoiding them would be appreciated. Now you've told me of undead in the monestary, are there any other particular dangers in these parts? Isn't the spine of the world known for dragons?"


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 2, 2005)

"Does anybody know why there are undead in the ruin, beyond the "Well they were all evil monks so what did you expect?" Any tales or history about it?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 2, 2005)

*Brenden, male Human, Evoker 2*

Brenden forks over his gold piece. _Well that wasn't too hard... 100gp for a guide, I can't believe that guy thought we were rubes... we're from big cities, Waterdeep no less. We can smell out cons from a mile away... stupid country bumpkins._ With a derisive snort, Brenden begins to pace about the common room, keeping withing hearing range of his companions.

He begins to eye the animal heads mounted on the walls. Passing a local, he asks "Are all those from around here? That Peryton looks particularly fearsome..."


----------



## Elocin (Apr 4, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - The Whistling Stag*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Mindal continues to converse with Quickleaf a bit longer asking about a couple of the more interesting trophies in the place, but working in some specific questions. Mindal will pay for a drink or two if that will help keep him talking. "Are any of those adventurers still around that might speak to them? I know the danger of lycanthropes in the moonwood, any advice you have for avoiding them would be appreciated. Now you've told me of undead in the monastery, are there any other particular dangers in these parts? Isn't the spine of the world known for dragons?"




"The Spine of The World is known for a great many dangers including dragons.  There are no known dragons around these parts...Well at least we have not seen any around this town anyway."  Quickleaf mentions with a chuckle.  "What is most on people's mind around here are obviously the lycanthropes in The Moonwood and outside of that are the normal groups of monsters that inhabit the mountains around us, basically you name it we got it up here somewhere.  So definitely be careful when you travel in this parts as you might be hunting something but I can guarantee that something else is hunting you."



			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> "Does anybody know why there are undead in the ruin, beyond the "Well they were all evil monks so what did you expect?" Any tales or history about it?"




One of the older gentlemen sitting near Quickleaf speaks up when he hears Pemberton ask about the History of the Monastery.  "Sit down my young friend and I will tell you all I know about this Monastery, well I will tell you what stories were told to me by my grandfather anyway.  More than a century ago a group of monks founded the Fire Opal Monastery and they had little to do with the surrounding lands, thankfully as we found out later on.  It turns out they had dealings with the creatures of Hell.  See one of them monks was a little more evil than the others, His name was Endigon - Well if memory serves I think what his name, anyway back to the story.  He made an alliance with a Harpy Cleric from the Abyss would wanted some gem for some evil plot.  He then allied himself with a band of gnolls to assault the monastery so he would be able to get his hands on the gem and give it his new master.  As the gnolls were making short work of the other monks Endigon and the leader of the gnolls ventured into the dungeons os the monastery in search of the gem.  Well the Gnoll leader turned on Endigon and killed him before they found the gem.  The story says that this gnoll vowed to never leave the monastery until it found the gem and as far as my grandfather was concerned he is still there."  Looking into his empty mug the old timer continues, "Most people don't believe this story and to be honest I am not so sure my grandfather knew what he was talking about, he was just a simple farmer, but I did love the story none the less and have kept it close to me this past years."



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "Are all those from around here? That Peryton looks particularly fearsome..."




"Yes kind sir you can find Peryton's around here but they are at least two days travel to the north east of here on the other side of The Moonwood.  They can be quite difficult to hunt, what with them flying and all, but if you know how to track them and know what to look for they can be easy prey."  Looking around him a bit he leans in, "If you are interested in hunting them I would be more than happy to lead you as I am the best hunter around in these parts."  Again you see him casually look around to see if anyone over heard what he just said.

(ooc: still working on getting that map up for you guys.  My weekend was somewhat filled with too much World of Warcraft but I did make it to level 60 Sat night, Yea!!!)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"Quickleaf, you have been most helpful. I thank you. I hope to join you for a bit of hunting after out business is concluded." With that Mindal will return to his former table with the map and consider the journey at hand over a fresh mug.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 4, 2005)

Once the group has gathered again to discuss things aside, Sten says, "I suppose that the smithy will be closed now.  We will have to spend the night and purchase silvered weapons in the morning."


----------



## Harvey (Apr 4, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"Agreed. In the meantime, where's that serving wench..."  Durnn says, looking around the bar.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 5, 2005)

"Well thank you sir. Perhaps we might be able to shed some light on the truth of your grandfather's tale when we return;"
     "And if we don't return - well then please remember to tell the next group of adventurers that my name was Pemberton Dram and that my great artistic potential was sadly never realised when I was cut down with so much to promise. If I do return however, I shall try to add my own little contribution to the decoration's hereabouts."
     "Good evening to you Quickleaf; and you sir are?"

      Pemberton will buy the guy a drink, and then decide whether to flirt with the bard or the serving wench - ideally at some point he'll need to chat with his colleagues, before they get too drunk.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 5, 2005)

"Uhh... no thanks. I've got a couple companions with wilderness training and besides, I'm not really that into hunting beyond putting some food in my belly.. I'm just hoping I don't run into one of them fearsome beasts." _What is is with the people around here trying to take us for every copper we possess? Are they really that hard up for cash?_

Brenden continues his wandering around the bar, eventually returning to his companions when it appears that they are settling down.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2005)

With a plan set and everything taken care of for the night, Sten orders a drink and nurses it slowly until it is time to retire.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal will get something to eat and resist the temptation to overindulge in the fine ale here. He loves to talk hunting and fishing and will engage locals in such conversations if they are interested.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 5, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - The Whistling Stag*

Quickleaf comes walking over to your table, "Sometimes I can be a little forgetful my friends.  I have sold you a map but I did not explain anything to you.  My sincerest apologies and here let me see it once more so I can explain it to you.  See here in the forested area are the possible locations of where the lycanthropes live.  Mind you we only know an approximate location as the people who have tried to narrow down their location have never returned.  The monastery you are looking for is up here to the north in the foothills of the mountains.  The trek should not be too much a problem for ones such as yourselves.  Now depending on your mission and whether or not you want to be seen.  You should be able to travel just within the confines of the forest along this route and I believe you shouldn't be accosted.  Now I make no promises on that but otherwise you would be in full view of most anything around you until you got into the foothills."

"My apologies for not telling you all of this earlier and here have a round of drinks on me.  If you do make it back to the monastery and come back this way please stop by and any information you can tell me about the place and your travels there and back I would most appreciate it.  Happy Hunting my friends."  With that Quickleaf makes his way over to one of the wenches and puts his arm around her and you see them disappear upstairs.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 6, 2005)

OOC: What's the scale on that map?

IC:   "Thank you Quickleaf," after the half-elf disappears upstairs Pemberton turns back round and address the others, "This would seem much more Gripir and Mindals department than mine but if I may venture my input?"

     "We should leave as early tomorrow as we can, after picking up whatever supplies and silvered weapons we need. We will also need torches and lanterns and maybe some alchemical supplies. Hopefully we should be able to make good time on the first day through the margins of the wood - but I think that we should not camp there overnight, but instead strike west and camp by the river."
      "There we will have water for the horses and ourselves and be in a slightly more defensible position."
      "On the second day we can push into the mountains, find a crossing place and camp on the south side of the stream. If we have the time we could check out the ruins themselves. On the third day we go into the ruins, but I really do not want to set up camp anywhere near the ruins themselves."


----------



## Elocin (Apr 6, 2005)

(ooc: don't forget that it is winter and there is snow on the ground)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 6, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal pays careful attention to Quickleaf's information and then thanks him for the advice. 

"Indeed Pemberton, I think you have a promising career as a scout if you ever tire of the artist's life. Getting across the Moonwood on the first day must be a priority. We should take into account the season as well.    I'd suggest we get some warm clothes, winter blankets, tents, firewood, fodder for the mounts and extra food."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 6, 2005)

"Clothes, blankets, firewood, maybe some Endure Elements potions. What about the horses? Will they need anything special or are horses naturally equipped for cold weather?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 6, 2005)

"The horses can handle the weather better than we can, but they'll need some extra attention, especially if they get wet or when resting. We'll see what the local outfitter has for them. At the very least some extra blankets to drap over them at night and maybe a tarp to put togehter a bit of shelter would be in order."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 6, 2005)

"Sounds like quite the shopping list, glad I have coin." replies Sten in his typically short and to the point replies.  The big man has always been kinda quiet even around his friends.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 6, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"Maybe some military saddles for the horses for those of us with... shall we say "unimpressive" riding skills." Durnn says between sips of his ale. 

He turns to Sten "Do you have enough coin for the purchases? Or would it be wise for us to spend a day gathering extra funds for the expedition? I'm not sure what help I can be, but I'm sure Pemberton's portraits can gain us a few extra gold."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 6, 2005)

"I have 300 coin, which after listening to everyone's shopping list, may not actually be enough.  Perhaps we ought to get the essentials before delving into things like military saddles." replies Sten.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 7, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - The Whistling Stag*

As the night continues on you see more people come into the tavern to drink their worries away.  The Bard does a number of sets and she tends to focus on what has been happening in Evereska and the dealings with the Phaerium and the Sharn both of which are on the minds of everyone in the room.  Thankfully both of these situations seem to have worked them out and the dust have settled for now.  You can see that as everyone is having a good time and enjoying each others company but you get the sense that everyone is also on edge and are just waiting for something to happen.  Whenever the front door is opened everything stops and everyone looks to see who/what is coming through the door.  Everyone is drinking but no one is drinking to excess and you can see that everyone has some kind of weapon on them, be it dagger, sword or mace and they all seem to be made out of silver.  The only ones who seem to be drinking heavily is the group of dwarves who are leaving town tomorrow almost as if they are celebrating leaving town.

You would imagine that this tavern normally has twice the number of people in it but as of late most people are just staying in the safety of their homes.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 7, 2005)

"Yeah, because we all know that the reason I don't blow my money on ale and whores is so I can spend it to equip the rest of you. Okay, anything that Sten and I spend we get to recoup first from any incidental treasures we might find along the way and we get first pick of any extra interesting items."
   "And remind me in future to get a budget off of the boss man so we don't need to keep doing this, wait here."

       He returns with a wax tablet and a small abacus and begins jotting down figures.

"Feed - 7 horses - 1 week - assume a silver each because it's the middle of winter 5GP"
       "Firewood - bulky as anything, get a little bit for kindling and emergancies - anything else is a burden on the horses"
       "Rations - 6 people, 1 week - 15 gp, maybe slightly more as it's winter, but that stuff keeps."
      "Tents, blanket and bedroll - see what we can get, tents are bloody expensive and heavy- mark off 70 gp for that, if we can get it, or need it."
      "Remind me what people brought with them?"


OOC:
   Asking Elocin, what, if any supplies and provisioning Pemberton got out of the boss in posts 25 and 29 and whether they have a pack pony or not


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 7, 2005)

Pemberton will turn in early, "Early start tomorrow, we've got shopping to do and a long way to go before nightfall"

  Before going to bed he ascertains the whereabouts of any local temples, alchemists and general stores.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 7, 2005)

Brenden sighs theatrically and passes Pemberton two platinum pieces. "That should more than cover my end of things as far as the caring of horses and buying of tents goes.  I question the need for military saddles though... do you plan to do much fighting from the back of your horse? I, for one, am not planning on fighting at all... well, except for some undead when we get to the monestary.  How long do you think it will take us to get there? Two days? Three?" He muses for a bit.

"I suppose I should shop for an oilcloth for my spellbook... don't want it getting wet, do I? And maybe some heavy robes... or just furs that I can wear under my robes..."

OOC: Unless anything eventful happens, Brenden lounges around the common room listening to interesting hunting stories and questioning the talkers about the lycanthropes. He discounts most of what hears as superstition and exageration but listens none-the-less.

Spells swapped out for morning's travel (summon monster spells replaced w/ Endure Elements & Sleep)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"We'll be glad of a tent if it warms up enough to rain. If it stays cold we can build some shelter from snow. I for one think we'll benefit most from a good night's sleep in a warm bed and hearty breakfast. I will do a little scouting and find out where the businesses we need are and then call it a night." Mindal gets the attention of the barmaid and tries to find out the location of vendors that can supply the goods on our list. He will make a quick exploration outside to make sure he can find them. Finally he tries to predict tomorrow's weather. 

OOC: Survival check to Predict Weather (1d20+4=13).


----------



## Elocin (Apr 7, 2005)

(ooc: you guys do have a pony with you and as for basic supplies he supplied you with a weeks worth of rations each and food for the horse's to last a weeks time.  You were also able to snag one tent and some cold weather outfits for all of you as he was sending you up to the Spine of The World.  That is about all you got from the master's supplies before he sent you on your way.  You were unable to get any kind of military saddle.)

Mindal you are petty sure that tomorrow is going to be a bright and sunny day.

Pemberton you have asked around and found out the locations of the nearest (and hopefully honest and best) general store and you previously were told about the best blacksmith in the area.

(ooc: depending on my time this weekend I will try and get together a map of the town for you guys if you want one.)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal will go to bed after arranging with the staff of the Whisling Stag to awaken him early.

OOC: No need for a map, as long as our characters can find what we need.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 7, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"Okay, anything that Sten and I spend we get to recoup first from any incidental treasures we might find along the way and we get first pick of any extra interesting items."

"Sounds good"  Durnn chimes in. "Hey, I'm here for the muscle. If we're in desparate need of funds, we can sell one of these swanky gloves I got from the boss."

"Remind me what people brought with them?"

"I got a bedroll, a waterskin, and, well, not a whole lot of anything else. Tell ya what..."  he begins fishing into his belt pouch. "Here, take this..."  Durnn says as he gives Pemberton the rest of his gold (9 gp). "If I need money, I'm use to fending for myself."

Talking to Pemberton: "In the meantime, I know better than to waste money on wine and women if we need it elsewhere. I'm going to turn in, in case you need me to do some heavy lifting in the morning when getting supplies."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 7, 2005)

"We mustn't forget the silver weapons.  I do not want to face lycanthropes if we can avoid it, but it is best to be prepared especially given the rumors we have heard regarding this area." Sten says to Pemberton as he tabulates expences.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 8, 2005)

"Food we have; we might need some more waterskins also; that and a small ammount of firewood, some thicker blankets and some silvered weapons should complete our inventory. We can get those tomorrow morning before we head out, good night gentlemen"


----------



## Harvey (Apr 11, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..."

OOC: Bump


----------



## Elocin (Apr 11, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> "zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..."
> 
> OOC: Bump




(ooc: LOL ok that made my day here at work a little brighter.  I am somewhat stalling until we get another person to join and will probably take up your offer on your friend.  As a matter of fact why don't you haave him/her come read this and see if he/she wants to join.  Then just make a post in the OOC thread and place a character there for me to see as I want to keep this ball a rolling.)

The night passes without any incidents and you all wake the next morning ready to start your adventure.  The aroma of the morning meal instantly makes your mouth water and you rush downstairs to get your orders in.  The merchants will be opening up thier shops shortly so you have plenty of time for a good hearty meal and to get your things in order for the travel ahead of you.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 12, 2005)

Pemberton will wash, dress and go help Talon sort the horses out - especially checking that his horses hasn't suffered any lasting damage - he'll then go have a hurried breakfast and settle up. If anyone in the group isn't already down, dressed and having breakfast at this point then he will go knock them up.

"Rough plan: Durnn, Mindal and I will go shopping for what we need and make any final arrangements. Whilst we are doing that the spellcasters can do, whatever it is you need to do to get your spells ready. I've told Talon to assemble the houses outside, fully tacked up and ready to go in an hours time. Sound good?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 12, 2005)

Brenden sleeps soundly, though he's in an unfamiliar place. He wakes up every few hours though as he's still brimming with spell energy.

In the morning he relieves himself in the privy, washes, and goes to get breakfast. While he eats he awaits the arrival of the others.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal rises early as requested and is eager to start the new adventure. His gear is largely still packed and ready to go. He washes up and gets into his armor. The smell of breakfast urging him on. _This may be our last good meal for a while._  He makes his way down stairs and joins those already assembled. "Pemberton, you have the right of it. I good meal, a few purchases and we'll be ready to ride. I think the weather won't be too bad today."  He orders a hearty breakfast and strong tea or coffee if they have it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 12, 2005)

Sten is up before dawn as usual.  Though the ground outside seems a lot colder than in Waterdeep, he still conducts his morning prayers.  As he leaves the chosen spot drops of crimson red dot the packed snow.  Inside he digs in to his morning meal as the others join him much earlier than normal.  "I can join you in purchasing the equipment needed." he says to Pemberton.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 13, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn comes into the room stifling a large yawn. As Pemberton explains his plan, Durnn nuds his head in agreement. "Sounds good to me. Let's be off, then..."

OOC: Passed the word along, he should post today. And glad I could brighten your day.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 14, 2005)

OOC: Shopping requests:

Mindal - Arrows (maybe a short sword or dagger)

Pembertion - 20 Arrows (3gp)

That's it.

So, Pemberton and the shopping expedition will pick up:
  100 silvered arrows (20gp)
  4 silvered shortswords (80gp)
     That's assuming that there isn't a markup because the whole town is besigeed by Were-things (100gp total)
General store:
  16 thick winter blankets (8gp) - leaves some in reserve and some for the horses
  3 more tents (60gp)
  1 full days worth of Firewood (emergencies only) (68gp)
Alchemists if there is one:
  5 sunrods 10gp
  5 Tindertwigs 5gp
  4 bottles of Holy Water (100gp) (115 total)

That's a total of 283gp in expenditure


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 14, 2005)

Hoping that those purchases meet everyone's approval Pemberton will return to the Inn ready to depart. He and Talon will have arranged matters that everyone is carrying at least 2 days worth of fodder and food, a waterskin and two blankets on thier own backpack and saddlebags. He;ll also split the firewood up between everybody. The 2 tents will go on the least burdened horses.

The packhorse will carry the rest of the food and feed, two of the tents and the bulk of the alchemcial supplies.

Pemberton himself will take 20 arrows and silvered shortsword (leaves 80 and 3 swords for everyone else), tuck a sunrod and a tindertwig into his clothes and a bottle of Holy Water into his saddlebags.

   Hopefully that should deal with the minutiae of the planning and preperation.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 14, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal agrees with Pemberton's list and praises him for working it all out. 

OOC: I think you made an error there. My Player's Handbook lists firewood for a day at one copper piece. Pemberton must be very cold natured to want to buy 68 gp worth!


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 14, 2005)

OOC:
Actually I didn't include it at all - the 68gp is for everything else he bought there.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 14, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn also (loudly) praises Pemberton for his meticulousness. He again offers to do any of the heavy lifting for the firewood and the such. When helping load the horses, Durnn suggests that he would like one of the silvered swords as well, though doesn't presume since he didn't have enough gold to significantly help.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 14, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - Leaving Town?*

While shopping you find the townsfolk in good modes despite the ever looming threat of death lurking behind the town walls.  You find the blacksmith that was referred to you and surprisingly there is no mark up on any of the silver weapons.  The blacksmith has lived in this town for decades and now thinks of everyone as family so he refuses to make a killing selling the tools the town needs to defend itself with.  When talking to the Alchemist he also mentions he has been doing some experiments with liquids and has come up with a very thick sticky substance called Quicksilver.  He shows you a tiny little capsule that when you break it open over any melee or thrown weapon coats it with a silvery substance that makes the item act just like a silver weapon for a few rounds.  He is selling these capsules for 50 gp a piece and mentions they can be real handy in a pinch.  Everyone already here seems to already know your names and they all wish you luck on your adventures to the monastery and as with most people everyone is ready and freely gives you any advice they think might matter.  Most of the advice that is freely given is down right laughable but you do a pretty good job of keeping a straight face to not offend the townspeople, they mean well but some of them do not have a clue.

In the middle of your shopping a familiar voice enters your mind with these words, "I have another task for you as well that is in the same general vicinity.  Seek out a woman named "Hrodel" (ooc: forgot magazine will fill in name later) as she is in need of a group of adventures to bring something home.  In so doing there is a book in the form of crystals that I am interested in and I need you to get for me."  With that the voice fades from your mind.

(ooc: your shopping list is fine and you are able to purchase the items you listed out.)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 14, 2005)

Brenden snorts. "So, when is our merry band of errand boys going to get a move on?"

Spying Pemberton and the others as they come in, "By the oldstaff! Are you buying for an entire army Pemberton?!  Did you leave the townies any weapons at all?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Scout*

Bendyn selects a short sword and arrows from the collection of weapons. "You know I'll cover this from any treasure we recover or payment we receive. Thank you."  He glances at the others. "Well, I suggest we get moving. No use wasting time. I for one am eager to clear the forest long before the moon rises."  He goes to his horse and makes ready to ride.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 15, 2005)

OOC: Does everyone get the voice in their head or just Pemberton, and can he reply?

    IC: "Master, do you want us to seek out this __________ woman before we go the monastary or after?"

    He'll ask about and see where she lives; if it is in town, or on the way.


   When he gets back to the inn:

"I left them enough to turn you into a human pincushion if the urge takes them. I don't about you, but I intend to die in bed, preferably accompanied by 3 or 4 nubile maidens. I take it you don't want anything then, that's okay we'll use you as bait."

    "Oh, and we've got another jon, there's some woman called __________ we need to get something for. We might to split up and catch you up later."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 15, 2005)

"Thank you for doing the shopping, here is half the cost of the equipment.

"Should we find out about this Hrodel before we go? Or take care of it after we get back from the monastery? Boss seemed to think that she was in the general area as well, so we may encounter her on the way to or from the place." Sten says as he hands Pemberton 140gp and takes one of the short swords.  It feels really awkward in his hands, but if it comes to it, he'd rather have something.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 15, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - Seeking Hrodel*

(ooc: Only Pemberton heard the masters voice and you were unable to reply but you got the sense that he wanted you to do this trip at the same time as the monastery.)

With asking some of the townsfolk concerning Hrodel they get a sad expression on their face and give you directions to her house here in town.  They mention that the family has been on bad times every since her mother died and now the father continues to leave town chasing after his youth when he was an adventurer such as yourself.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 15, 2005)

"I think we need to see her before we go. Mindal do you want to take a group off? Brenden seems anxious to get going - Talon go with them and look after the packhorse. I and whoever else is coming with me will catch you up. This shouldn't take long..."

OOC:
    If Gripir is NPCing right now then Pemberton will suggest he goes with the first group.
    Yay, split the party at the first availible opportunity...


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"Seems resonable, we'll set an easy pace. Our tracks should be simple to follow in the fresh snow. If the weather worsens we'll stop and wait for you to catch up. Don't take too long."


----------



## Harvey (Apr 16, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"Um, hate to speak out of turn, fellows, but do you think it's a good idea splitting up like this? I mean, what if this, what was her name again? Hrodel? What if this Hrodel woman ends up being some dragon lycanthrope? At the very least, Pemberton, let me come along for some muscle."

"So, Pemberton and I will head to Hrodel's house. Mindal will take Talon and Gripir and head towards the ruins. Still, I wouldn't mind of either we all go to Hrodel's house or take along at least one other. Brenden seems set to go with Mindal. So, Sten, what say you? Up for a visit with little old Hordel? Or off to keep an eye on our up-and-coming Red Wizard here?"


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 17, 2005)

*Pemberton Dram (Artist 2)*

"Makes no odds to me, that's why I didn't make a suggestion to you."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 18, 2005)

*Brenden, Human male (Thayan), Evoker 2*

"<sigh> Lets just stick together. We'll go track down this lady on our way to the monestary. How complicated can this be?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 18, 2005)

"I agree with Brenden, lets stick together.  Hrodel then the monastery." replies Sten.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 18, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "I agree with Brenden, lets stick together.  Hrodel then the monastery." replies Sten.




"Then let's go, assuming that no one has any long-lost cousins, brothers, sisters, or childhood friends hanging around here that would like to join our merry band of miserable item-fetchers." Brenden stands up and pantomimes looking around and recognizing someone with shock and adoration (and he does a poor enough job of it to make clear that he's being sarcastic).

OOC: _GM's cue to usher in new blood. lol_


----------



## Elocin (Apr 18, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - Hrodel Story*

With the direction Pemberton received form the other townsfolk you are easily able to find your way to Hrodel's home/shop.  It looks like she is some form of wizard that deals with divination and her shop reflects this as well.  For those of you in the know you see spell components for the different types of divination spells and what really draws your eye is the crystal ball that is sitting on the desk behind the counter.  Upon entering you see a young lady come from a back room and you can easily see that she has been crying and something is obviously troubling her.

She introduces herself as Hrodel and asks what she can help you with today.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 18, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "Then let's go, assuming that no one has any long-lost cousins, brothers, sisters, or childhood friends hanging around here that would like to join our merry band of miserable item-fetchers." Brenden stands up and pantomimes looking around and recognizing someone with shock and adoration (and he does a poor enough job of it to make clear that he's being sarcastic).
> 
> OOC: _GM's cue to usher in new blood. lol_




(ooc: what?  Am I suppsoed to do something here?  Yea yea I am getting to it.)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal eager to be out in the wild, mumbles something about adventuring with mother hens, but joins the others in visiting Hrode's shop.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 19, 2005)

"Good day to you my lady. We are sorry to intrude upon your grief; but our master bade us offer you our assistance. We understand that there is something you would wish us to get for you?"


----------



## Elocin (Apr 19, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - Hrodel's Story*

With a somewhat confused look on her face, "Good day to you as well kind sir, I know my grief for the loss of my father is evident but I have not talked to anyone yet as to my desires.  Who might this "Master" be you mentioned as I would like to thank him personally for sending help my way."  She motions for you all to follow her to the back room and you see a modestly furnished room where obviously Hrodel lives.  She walks over to the far wall where there is a window overlooking a rather nice garden and sits down at the table there.  "I am sorry there are not seats for everyone but I think I make the best tea in town and would gladly share it with you while I tell you my tale."

"After my mother died my father, Kai Rifter, was never the same.  He loved her deeply.  It was that rare kind of love the bards sing about.  He resigned from his adventuring band, the Last Man Standing, and started going it alone.  After a while I came to suspect that somewhere inside he didn’t really want to come back.  It seemed like every time he went out he was looking for something bigger and bigger.  After a time, he wouldn’t tell me where he was going.  His outings crossed the line.  Once, he even came back with a searing wound from what I later discovered was a beholder's eye ray.  I designed a hearth crystal with a spell that would throb each time he was in danger so I could scry and then make sure help was on the way.  But it never really worked:  the hearth crystal was throbbing almost constantly and it took me too long to locate him.  I tried to talk him out of his adventuring.  I told him it was time to retire.  I swear I did, but he just wouldn't listen.  Three nights ago the hearth crystal shattered and I knew - I just knew."  At which point you can see tears trickling down her face as she is trying not to cry once more.

She reaches for a scroll on the table and hands it to Pemberton, "This is my fathers will and because of this I am seeking help.  With magic, I was able to locate his body.  He's not quite a quarter-mile underground, in a massive cavern of some kind.  And he's not alone.  These reptilian humanoid creatures have him.  Lizardfolk, I think, I couldn’t get a very good look at them, but they have some kind of crest on their heads.  It's horrible that they have done to him.  They've put him in a box, a coffin of some kind, and then mounted the coffin on a bed of sticks as part of some sick ritual.  I also now know how Kai got down there.  There's a shaft of some kind.  It's deep.  I can tell you where to find the entrance.  I need someone to go down there and get his body.  Kai did a lot for me and a lot for this town.  He deserves to have his final wish carried out.  He needs to be buried here, at home, where his heart has been for a long time.  Can you help me?"

Durnn as you are listening to her story you barely hear the shop door open and briefly catch a glimpse of someone entering the store.  You noticed that they are definitely trying to not be noticed.  Something about the movements rings a bell but you can't quite put a finger on what it was about this person that makes you think you know him.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 19, 2005)

"...*A SLIGHT DETOUR*!?!" Brenden fumes. "He said it'd take no time at all and be on the way! Now we've got to climb down some gods forsaken shaft and tout a dead body around." He scowls. _if he weren't such a powerful wizard I'd say 'stow this fool's errand' and be on our way... but there's so much I learn from him if I can only gain his trust somehow..._

He looks up into Hrodel's shocked face. "Err... sorry for that outburst... I'll just um... go over here now." Brenden walks around the shop and keeps Durn's big body between his and Hrodels.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal quickly speaks up, "Well this certainly is fine tea as you said, please pay our companion no mind, he's been under a lot of stress lately. We'd be honored to bring home a hero such as your father. As an adventurer myself I can relate to his fears and his desire to come home as I'm sure young Brenden can when he stops to think about it." He gestures to his companions and gives them a sharp look, "we are *all* glad of this chance to help bring back your father. Perhaps you could help us out a bit too. We are traveling to the old monestary north of here and if you could use your powers to see what dangers and hidden ways are there it might well help us avoid your father's fate."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2005)

Sten remains standing, sipping his tea while Hrodel relates her story.  _Why oh why does Master want us to help this woman anyways.  I only hope it has something to do with out quest to the monastery.  A big gem I get, this not really..._ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 20, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn chuckles a bit at Brenden's outburst. _"At least I'll say this... I don't seem to be the only one put off by our boss' errands. Ah well, so long as I get rewards like after our first mission, I can't complain too much..."_ Durnn thinks to himself.

"OK, OK, so, let me get this straight."  Durnn speaks up as he counts off on his fingers: "First, we have dragons. Wait. Make that a "dragon of some power". Second, we have lycanthropes. Third, we have lizardfolk. Remind me never to choose Quevvar as my home when I retire." He catches Mindal's eye beaming at him fiercely, and he looks over to Hrodel's face. You can almost feel his heart soften, if just a little. 

"OK, fine. We would be more than happy to help you out, milady" he says with a flourish. "In the meantime, I believe I see someone I might know..." as Durnn walks past Brenden to check out the newcomer, he whispers "what a guy won't do for a beautiful woman"  in an attempt to save a little face.

He walks over to the newcomer and shouts "Hey! Hey buddy, don't I know you from somewhere?"


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 20, 2005)

*Pemberton Dram - Artist 2*

Pemberton gives Mindal a look that says _"You see why I wanted us to split up?"_; otherwise he'll carry on as if nothing has happened.

"I see milday. A few questions if I may?"
     "Where is this shaft located?"
     "How easy will it be to descend?"
     "How many of these lizard things are there?"


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 20, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> He walks over to the newcomer and shouts "Hey! Hey buddy, don't I know you from somewhere?"



A sun elf of relatively tall stature with long copper hair browses Hrodel's goods. The only thing that strikes you is odd is that he looks as plain as he does - not typical for a sun elf. Upon hearing someone address him, he looks about. The sun elf looks around, acting as if Durnn must clearly be addressing someone else in the room. He then looks blankly back at Durnn and says, "Sorry friend, but I don't think we've met."

(OOC: Bluff roll of 13)

While addressing Durnn, the sun elf stands face forward and places his hands behind his back.

(OOC: Koraero tries to steal something. He takes whatever he gets his hands on, not really caring what it is he takes. Sleight of Hand roll of 12 Phew! I think you only need a 10 for unattended objects.)


----------



## Elocin (Apr 20, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - Hrodel's Story*

Koraero - You feel your fingers brush up against a bottle that has some kind of black liquid in it and deftly place it under your shirt

Durnn - You might be mistaken in recognizing this person but you definitely see him pick up a bottle from the shelf behind him and place it in his backpack.

Sense Motive=11, Spot=19


Hrodel addressing both Pemberton and Midal replies, "I would be happy to help out in anyway I can if you agree to return my fathers body to me.  Do you have a map of the area so I can point out as to where the location of the shaft is.  Ahh, here you go it is right here and it seems to be near this monastery you are interested in.  I see that you have visited Quickleaf as I recognize his handy work in making this map.  I will happily attempt to scry out these locations for you to gather some more information.  If you could provide a list as to what questions you seek I will try my best for you"


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 20, 2005)

"We agree to make our best effort. Only a braggart would be so vain as to tell you that sucess was guaranteed or so heartless as to raise your hopes without good foundation. I have a fair opinion of my own abilities," there is a pause, "And those of my companions - but we are far from your father's level."
    "If your father survived an encounter with a beholder then he must have been a mighty man indeed, which means that the Lizard People must be either strong or lucky."
     "If the worst happens we will know we are joining stout company."

     "Specific information that would be helpful:"
      "How easy will it be to descend this shaft, will we need much rope and climbing tools or can it be clambered down fairly easily?"
       "How many of these lizard things are there?"
       "Where is your father's body within their caves?"

       "Relating to the monastary:"
       "We are told there are many undead there, can you give us more information about them as to their numbers and type; if indeed they exist."
       "Also some idea as to the layout and condition of the ruins"

       "Can you add anything to that list Mindal, Sten?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 20, 2005)

"Some more info on that rumored dragon and perhaps if any lycanthropes regularily attack east or west of the forest." answers Sten when asked.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 21, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn eyes the sun elf with a glare. "You sure? You look awfully familiar. Eh, I could be wrong. I don't see to well until I get at least two pints in me." He slaps the shoulder of the sun elf, chuckling.

Durnn spots the sun elf steal the black vial. He looks at the elf, and shakes his head. "Huh" he says in a whisper, shaking his head. "I thought I was thru with thieves when I left Waterdeep. Guess they tend to show up everywhere."  He affixes the sun elf with a glare. "But I will give ya one warning and one warning only: try to steal anything from me and my co-workers..."  he gestures to the others "... and you'll find my greataxe buried in your back before you can sneak away." Koraero finds this an unusual threat, since Durnn is wielding no weapons

OOC: Both Durnn's weapons are stored in his gloves of storing.

With this, Durnn turns to return to the party.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 21, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - Hrodel's Story*

"I will see what I can do." As she gets up and goes into the front room and gathers the crystal ball and a few other items and bring them back in here.  "Now I need the rest of you to not disturb me as I will definitely need to concentrate so please no interuptions until I am done."  With this said you see her visibly relax and begin to cast a spell as she stares into the crystal ball.  After several minutes you see the crystal ball go form being crystal clear to a dark and stomry cloud billowing inside.  You occasioanlly see bursts of light indie but other than that you see nothing.  You hear Hrodel mumbling something under her breath but no matter how much you strain you can not make out what she is saying.  After about 30 minutes or so you see her body go rigid, her eyes opening wie with fear and then she slumps in her chair.

She is out of breath as she puts a hand out saying that she is ok as she answers your unasked questions, "I am ok, just at the end thier was someone or something who did not want to be scyed on and made thier intentions known that I should not continue in no uncertain terms.  All I saw was a hideous bulbous white head with tentacles before my scry shut down.  I do have answers to some of your questions though and will answer them as best I can." 



			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> "How easy will it be to descend this shaft, will we need much rope and climbing tools or can it be clambered down fairly easily?"



"The shaft will be somewhat difficult as it falls startight down roughly 600 paces staright down and the stone seems to have been worked in some fashion.  There is another way into the cavern by way of a wooden door set into the side of a hill that looks like it might be some kind of guard room or something.  I could not see if anything was inside.  This door is a hundred or so spaces north of the shaft."


			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> "How many of these lizard things are there?"



"I could not get an exact number but there are at least 20 of them."


			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> "Where is your father's body within their caves?"



"At the end of the shaft is a huge cavern and my fathers body is located on the Northern side of the cavern in some kind of hut, surrounded what looks like to be water."

Monastery questions:


			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> "We are told there are many undead there, can you give us more information about them as to their numbers and type; if indeed they exist."



"I am unsure about thier types they could either be mummies, zombies or ghasts as I am not all that familiar with the undead and they number about 20 but they seem to be in different locations."


			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> "Also some idea as to the layout and condition of the ruins"



"The ruins above ground are completly, well ruined, but thier is a staircase set into the gorund which leads down to the dungeons and the dungeons seem to be in relatively good shape."

"With regards to a rumored dragon in the area I saw nothing."


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 21, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Durnn spots the sun elf steal the black vial. He looks at the elf, and shakes his head. "Huh" he says in a whisper, shaking his head. "I thought I was thru with thieves when I left Waterdeep. Guess they tend to show up everywhere."  He affixes the sun elf with a glare. "But I will give ya one warning and one warning only: try to steal anything from me and my co-workers..."  he gestures to the others "... and you'll find my greataxe buried in your back before you can sneak away." Koraero finds this an unusual threat, since Durnn is wielding no weapons
> 
> With this, Durnn turns to return to the party.




A wicked grin tears across the face of the sun elf and he says in a low voice to Durrn as he turns away, "So is the rumor true then? Did The Bouncer go soft?"


----------



## Harvey (Apr 21, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"Did you say The Bouncer?"  Durnn eyes the stranger carefully. "Only one person ever called be that! Wait, can it be? Koraero? Kor! It is you, you damnable rogue!"  He starts slapping Koraero on the back. "What the hell are you doing in this misbegotten town?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal thanks Hrodel for her information "It will be most helpful."  He then turns to see what all the commotion at the front of the shop is.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 22, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Rogue 2*



			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> "Did you say The Bouncer?"  Durnn eyes the stranger carefully. "Only one person ever called be that! Wait, can it be? Koraero? Kor! It is you, you damnable rogue!"  He starts slapping Koraero on the back. "What the hell are you doing in this misbegotten town?"




"I see your memory is as sharp as ever, Durnn." Koraero flinches a bit at Durnn's slap. "Still strong too," he spurts out after the slaps are done. "I really had you going there for a moment."

"So what am I doing here? Not getting caught by the town guard. Of course, if you are one of the town guard, I guess I'm still getting caught." Koraero lets out another big grin. "But last time I checked, guards don't take up the quests of fair maidens. So what's your story you old sewer rat?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2005)

Sten had also paid entirely too much attention to the woman's divinations, nodding as she mentions the lack of information on the dragon.  He turns quite surprised to see Durnn speaking to another individual, but remains silent as the two seem to know one another.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 22, 2005)

Brenden eyes the elf warily before turning back to Hrodel. "Thanks for all your help." he says somewhat awkwardly. Glancing at Pemberton's eye gestures and nods he adds, "Your divinations will prove to be helpful, I'm sure." Looking quite embarrassed he makes his way to the front of the shop and browses.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 22, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"So what's your story you old sewer rat?"

"I latched onto this sweet job working for this powerful mystic named Retsilah. Me and my co-workers over here, we're on a mission of retrieval. Along the way, the boss wanted us to retrieve something form this woman, Hrodel. Ends up we're looking for her dad's body. I guess you could say we're _retrievers_ of a sort. The jobs may get dirty, but the reward is good, and..." he drops to a whisper "much as I like to give 'em a rough time, we've got a good group here. Good guys to have your back when the going gets rough."

He looks over and notices that Hrodel has finished speaking. "Let me introduce you..."  He calls the rest of the group together. "Hey guys! Guys! Let me introduce Koraero. Kor was an old... acquaintance of mine back in Waterdeep. You got to get into a location to... retrieve something? This is the guy to have on your team. Well, so long as you keep an eye on your own purse while he around..."  He gives Kor a big grin.

Durnn begins to introduce everyone. "Kor, this is Mindal Delamber. Mindal's our scout, and we'd all be lost in the woods without him."

Gesturing to Pemberton "This is Pemberton Dram. He's kinda our leader, though I'm sure Brendan would have something to say about that.. "  he says, grinning at Brendan. "Pemberton is an artist extraordinaire, and tends to be the voice of our group. That guy over there by the wall is Talon, Pemberton's hireling. He takes care of the horses and such. He doesn't say much, but he knows how to stay out of trouble. You might even forget he's around."

"Here we have Sten Temperlan, our devotee of Grumbar. A bit serious, but a great person to have your back in a fight."

"And here we have our very own Red Wizard In Training, Brendan. Brendan is a caster from Thay, and if he hasn't mastered every spell in Faerun, it's because he's too busy sharpening his razor wit."

OOC: Am I assuming Gripir is no longer with us?


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 23, 2005)

"Thank you mil'lady, we shall detain you no longer," Pemberton turns round to greet whatever disagreeable miscreant Durnn has dragged up, "Hello, I take it that you and Durnn have met proffessionally?" he awaits a reply before moving briskly on "Please excuse us, we have a long journey ahead of us," he turns to the rest of the group, "I think we need a whole load of rope - at least for the option of taking the shaft, and some pitons and the like, so let's see what the general store has and hit the trail. We can plan on the way."

OOC:
I guess Pemberton's 10 a K/Waterdeep check turns up nothing about Kor...

I think Gripir might be doing a Blackleaf...


----------



## Scotley (Apr 23, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal extends a hand, "A pleasure to meet you sir, any friend of Durnns...is welcome to buy the next round of drinks."  He grins.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 23, 2005)

(ooc: yea Gripir is no longer with us.  Which is why Kor has joined up.)


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 24, 2005)

Koraero looks to Pemberton and addresses him. "Yeah, we used to be in the same line of work."

Koraero then turns his attention to Mindal and shakes the offered hand. "He he. I'm sure that's the case." He smiles. "But the way I see it, there are way more of you than there are of me, so I think the first round is indeed on me." Korareo lets out a big grin and extends an arm and pats Mindal on the shoulder.

Koraero turns suddenly when he hears Pemberton talk about the shaft. "They teach you how to repel down a rope in artist school?" A big sheepish grin stretches across his face.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 24, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn lets out a loud laugh at Kor's comment, then realizes his faux-pax and covers his mouth a bit.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 24, 2005)

"I'm a self-taught child prodigy."

     "Climbing seems preferable to a frontal assault. You think you can climb better you're welcome to come along and show us how to do it; or if you want to kick in the door and charge in screaming you can take the lead," he gives a little smile and turns to the others, "We're burning daylight here people, let's move. You can catch up and talk about old times when we get back unless you want to be swapping stories with a pack of Werethings."


OOC:
   I can see the "PC Glow" coming off Kor, but all Pemberton can see is the "Dodgy Mate of Durnn" glimmer...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 24, 2005)

"...please _stop_ referring to me as a Red Wizard. I would not stoop to such depths w/out good reason. Such callous cruelty is beyond me."

"Well met Kor. See that you keep your hands to yourself and you'll likely find gainful employment as one of us." he smirks.

"Shall we be going?" he says, looking slyly at Pemberton.

(ooc: did we get Hrodel to mark our destination on our map?)


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 25, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Rogue 2*

Koraero puts his hands out in front of him and waves them, giving the universal symbol of "no way," and addresses Pemberton. "I'll leave the door kicking and screaming charges to ol' Durnn here. I'm more of a slink down the rope kinda guy." Koraero smiles, "And I'd be happy to give you all some pointers."

Koraero then turns to Brendan and gives him a greeting nod. "Not to worry, Brendan, I'll be keeping my hands to myself - you're not my type." Koraero gives him a wink at the end of his quip.


			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC:
> I can see the "PC Glow" coming off Kor, but all Pemberton can see is the "Dodgy Mate of Durnn" glimmer...



(OOC: LOL - this totally had me cracking up!)


----------



## Harvey (Apr 26, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn looks a bit confused... being a little slow on the uptake. _Wait a minute... is Kor coming along? Hmmm... hanging around in Waterdeep is one thing, but having your back on a job is another. Well, I guess it would be better to have an extra man, since Gripir disappeared on us..._

"Sorry 'bout that, Brendan, Just jokin'... but I agree. Let's get moving..."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal finishes his tea and takes another look at Kor. _Oh well, doesn't look like much, but the more the merrier.  _ "Thank you for the tea and the information, we'll set about finding your father right now. We must be on our way."  He motions the others toward the door. "Well gentlemen, we really must get moving. I think we should pick up a substantial lenth of rope before we depart just in case."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 26, 2005)

"I have 50' of rope, I believe." says Brenden as he dives through his pack.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 26, 2005)

"Thank you." Sten says as they leave.  As discussion turns to the rest of the equipment that they need he says, "I too have 50' of rope."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"Indeed, I brought 50' of rope as well, but even if we combine all three we'll only make it down a quarter of the way. I for one don't like the thought of a 450' drop from the end of our rope to the bottom of the hole."  Glancing to make sure he is out of Hrodel's earshot he adds, "if we have to pull up a body in a box we may need two lenghts of rope ensure safety. That would mean eight times the rope we have now without any excess to tie them together or to wrap around something as a pulley."


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 26, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

Koraero scratches his head, lost in thought for a few moments.

"I think I have some rope too."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 26, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Koraero scratches his head, lost in thought for a few moments.
> 
> "I think I have some rope too."




Brenden surrupticiously checks his backpack again.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 26, 2005)

(OOC: Just to let you guys know it is mid-morning, a few more hours till midday.  So roughly 10 o'clock.)


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 27, 2005)

"I don't like it either, but I'd like to have enough rope availible to at least have the option when we get there. At least that way we have a plan B neh? I don't think our budget runs to magical options. Brenden, you are the Magician, options?"


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 27, 2005)

"And Kor, if you are joining our merry little band of brothers you'd better get yourself a mount pronto and whatever you think you'll need for a weak in the wilderness."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 27, 2005)

"Magical options... well, we could all buy potions of Feather Fall and simply leap down. Or potions of Spider Climbing and scale the walls. But, really, magic is best used when it's needed. If we're capable of climbing then we should climb. Besides, no magic within our means could provide us a quick egress." He says sadly.


OOC: Sorry I've been experimenting with colors so much. I want a unique one that's not hard on the eyes.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 27, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*



			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> "And Kor, if you are joining our merry little band of brothers you'd better get yourself a mount pronto and whatever you think you'll need for a weak in the wilderness."




"Oh, ol' Sienna's right out front. And I'm pretty sure I've got all I'll need for a wilderness trek."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Listening to the others as they go to the mounts Mindal adds, "Sounds like rope is still our best option. You are all well prepared, but this hole is going to take an extra quantity of rope. Shall we make a quick stop at the suppliers and then be on our way?"


----------



## Elocin (Apr 27, 2005)

(ooc: not to try and steer you guys or anything but how closely did you read the replies Hrodel gave you?)


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 27, 2005)

"Agreed, let's move"

OOC:
      Go to store, buy 1200' of rope, realise that weighs 120lbs.
     Snarl and distribute load as best we can, possibily improvising a travois
     Form up and head out of town

IC:
    Pemberton will force the pace at a brisk trot alternating with a fast walk, "We've burnt a lot of time, I don't want to be caught in the forest at sundown."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> (ooc: not to try and steer you guys or anything but how closely did you read the replies Hrodel gave you?)




OOC: I guess that depends. Is the shaft not 600' deep? Or are you suggesting that we enter through the possible guard room? After the hint of mind flayer attention Mindal wants to slip in and out with as little guard contact as possible. Am I getting it wrong? Any suggestions from above are welcome.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal looks at the sky and seeing how high the sun has risen shakes his head in frustration. He too encourages all the haste we can manage without overworking the mounts.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 27, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I guess that depends. Is the shaft not 600' deep? Or are you suggesting that we enter through the possible guard room? After the hint of mind flayer attention Mindal wants to slip in and out with as little guard contact as possible. Am I getting it wrong? Any suggestions from above are welcome.




(ooc: just wanted to make sur you guys know there is an alternate entrance to the place that is all.  As to which way you guys go really makes no difference to me.)


----------



## Elocin (Apr 27, 2005)

*Chapter 1 - Leaving Town*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Mindal looks at the sky and seeing how high the sun has risen shakes his head in frustration. He too encourages all the haste we can manage without overworking the mounts.




After leaving Hrodel's house, Mindal is confused as he looks at the sky.  What he expected to see was nothing but a bright sun shining and a cloudless sky.  What he actually sees is deep dark clouds moving south occasionally eclipsing the suns warmth.  He also notices that there is definitely a coldness in the air.  This does not seem to be the day he predicted last night but the complete opposite.

(ooc: you missed your predict weather roll by 2, so there will not be a drastic difference in the prediction but there will be a difference.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 27, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> "There is another way into the cavern by way of a wooden door set into the side of a hill that looks like it might be some kind of guard room or something.  I could not see if anything was inside.  This door is a hundred or so spaces north of the shaft."




_[ooc: you mean this part? hehe oops]_

"We could always just try the back door approach." says Sten.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

_Damn, I guess I'm not used to this mountain weather. Not Good._  "We really need to hurry, I fear the weather may be taking a turn for the worse as the day goes on."


----------



## Harvey (Apr 27, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn is content with watching the exchange, having neither rope nor better ideas for how to retrieve Hrodel's father's body. 

When Pemberton urges the group forward, Durnn echoes his agreement. "Yes, let's get moving. Enough with the preparations... I'm in the mood to hit _something_. Hey, where's that guard that mistook us for pincusions when we came in?"  Durnn looks around at the group, notes Pemberton's glare, and answers before he can even get a word out. "Just kidding..."

He goes with the other to the horses, and realizes he has no idea which horse is his. He waits for the others to mount before he himself mounts his ride.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 28, 2005)

OOC:
Yeah Pemberton knows there are two ways in; hence his comment to Kor about kicking the door in and charging in screaming. He's not set on going down the shaft, it's just that he'd like to have the option when it comes to it, hence he'd rather have rope than not.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 29, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Entering the Moonwood*

Gathering the last of your supplies you wave, some gesture, at the guard who let you in as he lets you out the gate and you are off.  Shortly after leaving the town the surrounding forest starts to close in on you.  With the map that Quickleaf made you easily find the trail he noted down and you follow it east to eventually leave the forest behind you.  The weather appears to be getting colder but at least the trees are sheltering you from most of the cold winds.  All of you are on edge while traveling in the forest and occasionally you hear a snap of a twig or some animal noises off in the forest and you all stop starring in the direction the sound came from.  Most of you without realizing it have moved your hands to your weapons and sometimes have even drawn them.  You do make good time and you reach the edge of the forest as the sun goes down, well you are assuming the sun has set as the skies are filled with clouds now and it is even darker than normal.  For those of you with darkvision you have no problems seeing in the darkness, the people with low-light vision are having difficulty and the ones without any kind of special vision can barely see the person or tree in front of you.  The horses are especially nervous as they are having difficulties seeing as well.  Unless of course you guys are using some type of torch or light spell.

Do you want to camp for the night jus inside the forests edge (the trees will offer some protection form the cold) or do you want to continue traveling for the night to get completely out of the forest?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 29, 2005)

Mindal gauges the sky and wind again. _How cold will it get?_  

OOC: Mindal will try to predict the weather once again.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 29, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Mindal gauges the sky and wind again. _How cold will it get?_
> 
> OOC: Mindal will try to predict the weather once again.




You know for a fact that the sun will rise, again, in about an hour and it will be as if you are in a tropical jungle shortly there after.  You are amazed at how accurate you have predicted the weather but for some reason you aren’t sure you want to share this information with your companions.

Mindal's Weather Survival Check (1d20+2=3)

(ooc: if you want you can roll skill checks yourself, which I will assume you will do after this roll.  As a matter of fact anyone can roll their own skill checks.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 29, 2005)

"I am not sure I can go much further in this darkness, not without risk at any rate.  Our options do not seem very appealing though, as this forest is rumored to be full of lycanthropes.  I would have prefered to put it behind us before nightfall, but alas I think we may have to stop here until morning." says Sten.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 29, 2005)

Brenden looks around, distaste evident on his face. "Err... why don't we just turn around and stay in the inn tonight. We'll make better time tomorrow." He sounds quite hopeful.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 29, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Brenden looks around, distaste evident on his face. "Err... why don't we just turn around and stay in the inn tonight. We'll make better time tomorrow." He sounds quite hopeful.




You have been traveling about 6 hours btw as you have been pressing yourselves and the horses to get to the edge of the forest.  So your current location is about 40' from the edge of the forest.  It is definitely thinner where you are but if you travel back west for about 30' the forest would thicken around you.  Now if you went 40' to the east you would be completely out of the forest all together and in an area of open fields occasionally broken up by rolling hills.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 29, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Mindal's Weather Survival Check (1d20+2=3)
> (ooc: if you want you can roll skill checks yourself, which I will assume you will do after this roll.  As a matter of fact anyone can roll their own skill checks.)





OOC: Um er ah yeah.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 30, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal calls a halt and speaks to the group. "I can't see my horse's ears anymore. I suggest that we get some lights going and find a likely camp spot in the shelter of the trees. If the lycanthropes really want to get us camping over there a hundred yards or so in open ground isn't going to help. The weather...is very unpredictable in these parts. We should take what protection from the wind we can get and start a fire then set guards and get moving again as soon as it is light. At least that would be my suggested course of action. I'm sorry Brenden, but we'll never find our way back to the tavern in the dark."


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 30, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

"Oh, you guys want some light?"

Koraero starts rummaging through one of his saddlebags. As soon as he does, the soft glow of torchlight flickers out. It doesn't take him long to pull out the source - an everburning torch.

"Aha! I thought I had one of these!" Koraero dramatically holds the torch high in the air.

"Oh, and I'm pretty sure I've got some tindertwigs in here somewhere too..." And with that, Koraero starts digging through his saddlebags again.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 30, 2005)

(ooc: So you guys are camping let me know the essential layout of the camp and who is on guard and how many shifts are you taking and what other precautions you might be taking as well.)


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 30, 2005)

"No one has cast today have they? So the spellcasters can take watch; they might not get the chance later. Sven and Brenden can go first, Mindal and Talon, then Kor and myself and then Durnn and Kor to see us thorugh to dawn. Okay?"

      "Hobble the horses front legs and tether them to a line facing the forest. You really want a fire Mindal?" he shrugs, "Keep it small, and don't touch our reserves of firewood."

     Pemberton will hobble his horse - loosely enough to enable a quick cut to allow him to get the hell out of there - and leave the saddle and bags fully packed and ready to go.


----------



## Harvey (May 1, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"Sounds good to me, boss."  Durnn replies as he unrolls his bedroll. If it is time for night, he removes his splint mail, making sure to keep it close. He keeps on his gloves of storing, and keeps the silvered short sword close by his side.


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal will try and find a campsite with a slope to one side to reduce the likelyhood of their fire being seen. He'll gathersome fire wood from deadfall around the camp knowing that warm food and beds will be needed on a cold night. He suggests tents close to the fire to further reduce visability and help keep us warm. "I like the idea of the horses being hobbled and picketed. I agree we should keep as much as we can packed and ready to load up. Your proposed watch schedule sounds good to me." Mindal will sleep in his armor with weapons at the ready. 

OOC: After tonight, I may not be able to post again until sometime Tuesday.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 2, 2005)

Brenden takes up a position as close to the campfire w/out actually burning himself. He grumbles about the cold and whines about a lack of good sandwitches.

OOC: Sorry for the lack of posting. Weekend + BIG project at work will be limiting my posting times.


----------



## tyrlaan (May 2, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

Koraero quickly runs over to rummage through his saddlebags again. During his search, he suddenly gestures as if he's about to let out a big "Ah-ha," but instead cuts himself short of actually saying anything and his expression changes to a frown of diappointment. After a few more seconds of searching, Koraero comes back to the fire's edge.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 2, 2005)

"That is acceptable to me.  I will be up early for my morning ministrations, but I will take first watch regardless." replies Sten.


----------



## Elocin (May 3, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Moonwood Forest*

With your backs to a hill and the surrounding trees you find a spot that is relatively protected from the elements and you make camp.  With a small fire going to provide a little light and much needed warmth you divvy up the guard rotations and attempt to get some much needed sleep after a hard days travel.  Early in the evening it does begin to snow but the tree limbs surrounding you keep most of it at bay.  The temperature does drop considerably but with the preparations you have made you are able to stand off the cold biting at your heels.  Occasionally the people on guard duty hear some sound far off in the forest but nothing seems to be interested in you at all.

The guards make the rotations and the ones being woken up grumble a bit and grudgingly wake up to relive their friends and allow them some sleep as well.  Kor and Pemberton have their backs to the fire and are watching the surrounding area.  They are quietly getting to know each other more and finding out if they know anyone in common as they both at one time lived in Waterdeep.  Suddenly both of you whip your heads to the right as you hear the sound of a broken branch close by.  It sounded like it was almost inside your little haven.  Your eyes frantically scan the area but are unable to see anything amiss and you hear no other sound.  You do notice that a lot of the normal noises you should hear at night are no longer there and the hairs on the back of your neck are standing up.  You can almost feel someone or something watching you.  Out of the corner of Pemberton's eye he thinks he sees two beady little red eyes staring at him but when he looks in that direction he sees nothing.

Then suddenly the feeling of being watched is gone and slowly you begin to hear the regular noises form the forest returning.


Kor - Listen=19, Spot=8

Pemberton - Listen=16, Spot=17

(ooc: I will post my rolls on Invisible Castle under Elocin - DM for those of you who want to look at them, and I will place a few creature rolls in spoilers like the one below for you to look at as well.  Hope you are enjoying things so far.)

[sblock]Dire Rat - Dire Rat Hide=22, Move Silently=14[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 3, 2005)

Brenden snores softly as he dreams of down-filled pillows, satin sheets, and a certain stablegirl who works at an inn close to his master's tower. He smiles in his sleep.


----------



## Scotley (May 3, 2005)

OOC: [sblock]Cool, I like being 'in' on the action, but I was enjoying the game a lot more before the guards blew their spot checks and the dire rat slipped into camp.   [/sblock]


----------



## Elocin (May 3, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: [sblock]Cool, I like being 'in' on the action, but I was enjoying the game a lot more before the guards blew their spot checks and the dire rat slipped into camp.   [/sblock]





[sblock]Very hard to beat thier hide checks as they have a +11 to hide which doe snot help much.  Thinking back on it now I did not take into account the weather at all and I should have, enh live and learn.[/sblock]


----------



## Harvey (May 3, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....."


----------



## Wilphe (May 5, 2005)

Pemberton acts as though he shrugs off the incident; in any case aware that it could be an illusion of some kind. He gives the fire a little poke with a spare branch so that it flares up a little and sets the end of the branch alight in case he needs light, or fire, suddenly. His gaze settles on the horses and he gets up to check on them - to see if they are at all unsettled or if they are all staring at the same bush.


----------



## Scotley (May 5, 2005)

Sorry posted to the wrong game. Most embarrassing.


----------



## Elocin (May 5, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Moonwood Forrest*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "I don't think I'll try to cook this one. Does anyone know anything about that creature? Do they travel in packs?"




(ooc: At the moment only Kor and Pemberton have noticed something amiss as they have not woken anyone else up the rest of you are still sleeping and are blissfully unaware of what might be going on.)

Pemberton as you walk over to the horses to see if they are having any issues you notice that they are all asleep.  As you are about to go back to where you were sitting with Kor you notice not too far away that there are some tracks in the fresh snow.

Survival=11


----------



## Scotley (May 5, 2005)

OOC: Sorry I edited the post above, that was intended for the the 'test of time game.' How do you know when you are in too many games? When you start posting to the wrong one.


----------



## Wilphe (May 5, 2005)

Pemberton will motion Kor over and take a look at the tracks:
      How large are they?
      Are they going through the camp?

     If they are large he will wake Mindal
     If they are going through the camp he will ask Kor to wake Mindal and follow them through the camp.


----------



## Elocin (May 5, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Moonwood Forrest*



			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> Pemberton will motion Kor over and take a look at the tracks:
> How large are they?
> Are they going through the camp?
> 
> ...





The tracks were definitely made by some kind of beast and between the two of you the beast is on the smallish side, maybe 4' long or so.  The track never actually go through your camp but seem to walk around it as if debating on whether or not to enter or was searching for something.  At one point you follow the tracks off into the forest a little bit and you see these tracks are joined by another set of the same type of tracks.

Pemberton - Survival=21

Kor - Survival=9


----------



## Erekose13 (May 5, 2005)

Sten continues sleeping, peaceful when lying so close to the earth.




			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry I edited the post above, that was intended for the the 'test of time game.' How do you know when you are in too many games? When you start posting to the wrong one.




[ooc: what is even more amusing to note is that you and your dm in this game are both in the other game, while the dm of that game happens to be a player in this one too ]


----------



## Elocin (May 5, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Sten continues sleeping, peaceful when lying so close to the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




(ooc: that is pretty funny and I have a feeling my character will never really feel threatened in the other game and I doubt the DM of that game will ever be threatened in this game...well, umm, err, ahhh, well ok maybe he will but he won't ever die....ummmm.....So how is the weather for you all?)


----------



## Scotley (May 6, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> [ooc: what is even more amusing to note is that you and your dm in this game are both in the other game, while the dm of that game happens to be a player in this one too ]




OOC: It only adds to the pain, but I suspect seeing both your avatars had something to do with my confusion.


----------



## Scotley (May 6, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> (ooc: that is pretty funny and I have a feeling my character will never really feel threatened in the other game and I doubt the DM of that game will ever be threatened in this game...well, umm, err, ahhh, well ok maybe he will but he won't ever die....ummmm.....So how is the weather for you all?)




OOC: Yeah, but it means I have to be nice to my fellow party members in both games.


----------



## Wilphe (May 6, 2005)

Pemberton will inform Kor of the tracks, "Some sort of beast of sorts; but I don't think it's a threat unless it's hungry or part of a pack," and carry on with the watch - informing the relief when they take over.


----------



## Elocin (May 6, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Moonwood Forest*

The rest of the early morning passes with nothing exciting happening.  The snow finally stops falling form the sky and you can see the land is covered in snow that is about 2' deep.  You can barely make out the spot where the sun is rising through the clouds and you figure you might as well wake everyone up and get a move on as you still have several days worth of travel to go.


----------



## Harvey (May 6, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"Well, looks like we made it through the night... with not one of us being transformed into werewolves"  Durnn anounces with a grin. He then goes through his backpack to make sure Kor hasn't... shall we say... "liberated" any of his possessions. He rolls up his bedroll, re-stows the rest of his gear, and looks over to the rest of the group. "Ready to continue on?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2005)

Sten is up early again, this time those on watch are able to watch as he once again scars his arms and lets fresh blood fall to the ground while prostrated and intoning prayers to Grumbar. Once finished he stands simply and walks over to the rest, "I am ready to continue."


----------



## Scotley (May 6, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal crawls out of the tent groaning and cursing under his breath. He doesn't address anyone with more than monosyllabic grunts until he has some strong tea made over the coals of the fire. _Maybe sleeping in my armor wasn't such a good idea. _ He checks his gear and packs up his bed roll. Once the tents are down, he helps ready the pack animal and his mount. _I wonder if the weather is going to improve, at least it isn't snowing. _ As the tea starts to kick in Mindal begins to perk up a bit. Between bites of breakfast he admonishes the others. "Alright folks, let's get moving. I've seen women and children make better time herding pregnant sheep...uphill...in worse weather than this. Today we are going to cover some ground so get a hearty breakfast and put some padding under your saddle sores. It ain't getting any warmer, that fire opal won't stay hidden forever and Hrodel's father will only smell worse the longer we wait." Soon he is mounted and eager to get moving. A large mug of warm tea is held carefully in a gloved hand. 

OOC: Mindal dares to try and predict the weather once more.


----------



## Elocin (May 6, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Moonwood Forest - Combat*

You notice a little black cloud hovering over your head and it seems to be following you, you are pretty sure this is how weather reacts to people sometimes - Survival=7.

While everyone is finishing their meals and packing the supplies from the night before from behind you hear a squeaking little voice, "I see you were right Kahn," speaking to one of the rats, "food has entered our forest.  Stupid humans should know not to be in our forest and now they will pay for their crimes.  Kill them all we will feast well this morning."  Stepping out of the forest you see 4 large rats larger then most dogs break from the cover of the forest their snouts open and the razor sharp teeth glinting in the sun light.  Standing hunched over behind them is another rat dressed in some kind of leather outfit with a black cape that seems to be standing on its hind legs, tail swishing back and forth in the air as it loads its crossbow and prepares to fire.  You have to assume the voice you heard came from their creature.


_*Init:*_
Kor=23
Sten=14
Durnn=14
Mindal=9
Pemberton=9
Brenden=4
Dire Rat=6
WereRat=6


----------



## Harvey (May 6, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

*Round #1:*

Durnn's eyes light up as the rats approach the campsite. "Ah, finally! Something to hit!"  Durnn snaps his leather-clad fingers, and from seemingly out of nowhere a greataxe appears in his hands. Spying the closest rat, he closes for the attack and swings the axe with both his hands. 

OOC: Durnn calls his greataxe from his glove of storing (free action), moves to square 1113 (move action), and attacks Dire Rat #1 (standard action).
Attack 1d20+6 = 16
Damage 1d12+7 = 18.


----------



## Wilphe (May 7, 2005)

"You are the ones who waited until we were awake, fed and dressed before attacking. If we're stupid what does that make you? Have at them boys".

OOC: I confidently await the fight over who has our limited supply of silver weapons


----------



## tyrlaan (May 7, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

"Oh, great. Rats. 'Cause I haven't seen enough of these filthy buggers back in Watedeep..."

Koraero launches an arrow at the wererat then drops his bow and hurries toward the fray, drawing his rapier in the process.

OOC: 
1) Bow shot is 22. Assuming that hits, it deals 13 damage (sneak attack dice included). 
2) Koraero drops his bow in 0609.
3) Koraero moves to 1013.


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal drops his tea to the ground with an angry curse and pulls his bow along with a silver tipped arrow. He 
shoots (1d20+4=20) the wearat. The silver arrow does its work. 1d6=4


----------



## Elocin (May 9, 2005)

(OOC: Waiting on Sten and Brenden to post their actions before continuing on with the fight.)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 9, 2005)

Sten up from his prayers quickly intones a prayer to Grumbar in a loud deep voice which booms across the clearing. _"Potens Grumbar, beatus miles militus calculus."_

[ooc:bless, ps yes my latin is horrific but online dictionaries are fun ]


----------



## Wilphe (May 10, 2005)

Pemberton whips out a silver arrow; the Wererat is his target of choice; if it is dropped by those going before him he aims for rat #2.
    In any event he misses the arrow carrying in and skittering into the bushes.

OOC: 8


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 10, 2005)

*Brenden, Evoker 2; AC: 11 (flat: 10, touch: 11) F +3, R +2, W +3*

Brenden looks up from perusing his spell book, tea cup held in one hand. "What's all the commotion and why are ...you ...shouting ...#$%^*!" (he curses in Thayan).

Pulling a pinch of sand from his componant pouch he tosses it between the two rats to his left (i.e., the rats will move before me, so I'll try to catch as many of them as I can within the 10' radius of my *Sleep *spell (_Will DC 15_)). 

He then backs off to 0906.
If engaged in melee he'll take a 5' step backwards before casting his spell.

OOC: Sorry for the lack of posting recently. 65+ hours worked last week and my little one is figuring out how to walk.


----------



## Elocin (May 10, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Moonwood Forest  - Combat Round 2*

With the speed of seasoned experience you set upon your enemies with a renewed vigor and obviously the gods are on your side as you dispatch your enemies before they can even comprehend that they might have made a mistake in attacking you.

Durnn's eyes glow with glee as he rushed over to attack the closest Rat and essentially cleaves it in two with a huge GreatAxe that appears in his hand.

Pemberton is his old cocky self as he insults the Wererat drawing back his bow and shooting him with ease.  Unfortunately Palmerton also turns a slight shade of red as his arrow flies true and sticks in a tree trunk to the left of the Wererat missing him by several feet.

Kor on the other hand could show Pemberton a thing or two about using a bow as the arrow Kor shoots shudders under the impact as it goes right through one of the eyes of the Dire Rat skewering its tiny brain and killing it instantly.

Sten invokes the will of his god and everyone seems to glow for a brief moment and can sense his god guiding their attacks.

Brenden is startled out of his studies and see the threat looming in front of him and promptly puts one of the Dire Rats to sleep (Dire Rat 4) and then wisely gets out of harms way.

Seeing the carnage that lay before him and with the searing pain of the silvered arrow sticking out of his arm shot by Mindal, the Wererat hisses something and then quickly drops his crossbow and hightails it back into the forest and you can hear him crashing through the brush as he makes his escape.

The Dire Rat moves to engage Durnn and ferociously takes a chunk out of his arm.  The dire rats breath reeks of death and Durnn feels a bit queasy as the Dir Rats saliva mixes with his blood.

(Ooc: Durnn is diseased with an incubation of 1 day.  Someone can make a Survival check to see if they know anything about Dire Rats.)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2005)

Seeing how easily the things were dealt with, Sten decides that spells are no longer necessary and charges the last remaining critter with his hooked hammer. 

Elocin:[sblock][ooc: draw weapon, move to 1212, attack  20, dmg 6.][/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal keeps his bow ready for new opponents. Mindal thinks for a moment. What have I heard about Dire Rats?

OOC: Survival Check (1d20+2=21)

Definately better with rats than the weather. You left Mindal out of the summary. He did hit the Wererat didn't he?


----------



## Elocin (May 10, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Mindal keeps his bow ready for new opponents. Mindal thinks for a moment. What have I heard about Dire Rats?
> 
> OOC: Survival Check (1d20+2=21)
> 
> Definately better with rats than the weather. You left Mindal out of the summary. He did hit the Wererat didn't he?





Mindal recalls that the bite of a Dire Rat is most vile and could posisbly even kill a man if left unattened.

(Ooc: Sorry about that and I have edited the above post for you.)


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"Hey Durnn, you should have Sten look at that bite. Those Dire Rat bites tend to get infected." Seeing the Ratman getting away, Mindal goes in pursuit, "Let's get that Ratman before he finds more friends."


----------



## Elocin (May 10, 2005)

(ooc: there are still two Dire Rats left one that is attacking Durnn and one that is asleep.  Plus the wererat is attmepting escape and you could follow him if you wanted to.)


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2005)

OOC: I edited my previous post since no one else has posted yet. Hope that is okay. I misunderstood and thought all the rats were down.


----------



## Elocin (May 11, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I edited my previous post since no one else has posted yet. Hope that is okay. I misunderstood and thought all the rats were down.




(ooc: not a problem.)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 11, 2005)

Suddeny noting that he is not carrying any weapons at all, Brenden sends (1d20+2=14) a ray of frigid cold at the rat biting Durnn.

OOC: I don't know how I missed that I had NO weapons. lol
Ray of Frost Damage (1d3=1); No Save; This is a Ranged Touch spell... I think that hits.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 11, 2005)

_   [ooc: I think we all got silvered short swords back in town.  While not a weapon you or I can use well, its still something.]_


----------



## tyrlaan (May 11, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

Kor dives forward and rolls past the side of the rat engaging Durnn. He doesn't get enough distance to put himself in a flanking position, but he's close. Somehow Kor managed to draw his rapier before coming out of his tumble, it's perfect edge glinting from a ray of sunlight that breaks through the canopy of trees. Instantly sure of his footing, Kor lunges at the rat with his blade.


OOC:
1) Tumbling to 1312.
2) Drawing weapon during the move action.

Tumble check result: 15 - Just made it!
Attack roll result: 19
Critical confirm: 12
Damage: 6 (assuming a 12 doesn't confirm)


----------



## Harvey (May 11, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

*Round #2:*

"Agrh!"  Durnn shouts as the dire rat sinks his teeth into him. Heeding Mindal's warning, Durnn calls out "Sten, I think I need some disinfecting!"  as he swings his greataxe at the rat that bit him.

OOC: Durnn attacks Dire Rat #3 (standard action).
Attack 1d20+6 = 21
Damage 1d12+7 = 18.


----------



## Wilphe (May 12, 2005)

OOC: Didn't Kor state his intention to shoot at the Wererat in post 289?


----------



## Elocin (May 12, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC: Didn't Kor state his intention to shoot at the Wererat in post 289?




(Damn my bad, I will have to change some things tomorow morning.  Thank you for bringing that to my attention.)


----------



## tyrlaan (May 12, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> (Damn my bad, I will have to change some things tomorow morning.  Thank you for bringing that to my attention.)




OOC: If its easier for you to just assume I shot a dire rat instead, I'm cool with that.


----------



## Elocin (May 12, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Moonwood Forrest - End of Combat*

With pracitced skill that amazes you all, you see Kor dive forward over Durnn's head rolling as he lands while whipping out his rapier and skewer the Dire rat through its head.  You can see the point of his rapier easily sticking out the other side as blood fountains skyward.  Kor slowly extracts the point of his rapier and then flicks the blade clean of gore.

Durnn is slightly spattered by the bloof from the Dire Rat in front of him and sees th eonly enemy left is the Dire Rat that has been put to sleep.  He calmy walks over and raises his Great Axe high and easily lops the head off the remaining Dire Rat.

Everyone else is ready to set out after Mindal, who is chasing down the fleeing Wererat but form the forest they see Mindal returning and dragging the body of the wererat behind him.  It seems that there are two sticking out of it.  One of them stuck in its arm but the one that is sticking out the back of it skull was the killing blow.  Looking at the arrow you can see the familiar markings of kor's arrows and everyone is impressed with his marksmenship.

With searching the Wererat he is wearing Leather Armor and has 20 bolts for the crossbow you recovered from where he dropped it.  Also in his backpack you find a money pouch containing 220 GP and an arcans scroll.  On closer inspeaction from Brenden the scroll seems to carry three copies of the spell Bulls Strength.

Durnn your bite is not all the vicious but you still feel a little queasy.

Forgot to add that you all get 200 XP each from this fight and everything that you have done up to this point.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 12, 2005)

Sten pauses in his rush towards the last dire rat to watch Kor's spectacular maneuver.  As everyone breathes a sigh of relief after the battle, Sten wanders over to Durnn and says, "Durnn, let me take a look at that bite."  Then he casts a _cure light wounds_ to heal the physical damage after inspecting the wound for disease, intoning "Curatio firmo".

[ooc: swap out the protection from evil.]


----------



## Elocin (May 12, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Sten pauses in his rush towards the last dire rat to watch Kor's spectacular maneuver.  As everyone breathes a sigh of relief after the battle, Sten wanders over to Durnn and says, "Durnn, let me take a look at that bite."  Then he casts a _cure light wounds_ to heal the physical damage after inspecting the wound for disease, intoning "Curatio firmo".
> 
> [ooc: swap out the protection from evil.]




Sten approaches Durnn and looks over his wounds and then casts a spell and as his hands glow blue the wounds on Durnn’s arms begin to close and stitch together, there won't even be any scars.  After checking his work and looking for any other problems that Durnn might have, Sten mentions that the queasiness he is feeling is due to the rush of battle and then those sensations just leaving his body.  He assures Durnn that he is perfectly healthy.

CLW=9

Heal check=6

(ooc: The save DC for the disease was 11 and since the heal check was not higher than that I decided that you did not notice the symptoms of the disease.  So unfortunately Durnn will feel the effects of the disease tomorrow.  At which point another heal check and be performed when Durnn feels the effects of the disease and then depending on that roll, will depend on what happens to him.)

(ooc2: I highly suggest that you all roll your own skill checks as it seems when I roll then you all fail miserably, I don't mind rolling for you at all, but you might get better results if you roll your own -    )


----------



## Harvey (May 12, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"Many thanks, Sten! I guess you're right about the rush of combat... this is the first fight I've seen in a week!" He begins to walk around, and checks his various body parts to make sure they all still work. "Still feel a bit queasy, but I'm sure that'll pass. So, what did you find on the rats? Anything interesting?"

OOC: Assuming Sten was helping Durnn with healing while the rest of the gang looted the dead bodies. BTW, thanks for letting Durnn die


----------



## Elocin (May 12, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> OOC: Assuming Sten was helping Durnn with healing while the rest of the gang looted the dead bodies. BTW, thanks for letting Durnn die




(ooc: LOL you won't die the damage isn;t all that much and you should be fine, a little gimpy maybe, but fine. The stat damage is only 1d3 con and 1d3 dex, snicker.....BTW did I mention I was a RBDM yet?  evil snicker)


----------



## Harvey (May 12, 2005)

OOC: That's OK... after looking at the fort save rolls on Invisible Castle, rolling that 3 didn't really fill me with hope... and to think, I ran forward because I figure I'd have the best Fort save of the party verses filth fever. Ah, well, I've never played a gimp before


----------



## Wilphe (May 13, 2005)

As the foes drop Pemberton swings into action, barking a string of instructions to his underling, "Talon, get the horses ready. This is no place to tarry. If one has found us there may surely be more," he works to tack up his and Talon's horses as well as the pack pony first before helping anyone else out and ensuring that nothing is left in the camp.
"Durnn! Can you ride? If so let's get out of this damn forest while we still can," he swings into the saddle and get's ready to lead the group out, "We dealt with that one easily enough, but he underestimated us. Next time it won't be so easy; his friends will find his body and realise we are no pushovers; when they come after us they'll be better prepared and in greater numbers. I want to be a long way away from here when they realise he's dead."
     "Did the town have a bounty on lycanthropes? Perhaps it might be worth taking some token of our kill - but don't tarry for it."


----------



## Harvey (May 13, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"I am fine to carry on, Pemberton, and I agree. The sooner we're out of here, the better!"  With that, Durnn mounts his horse, a bit wobbly but OK. He marches the horse around and comes in line with the others. "Lead away..."


----------



## Elocin (May 13, 2005)

*Chapter 3 - Continuing the Journey - Disease and an Obstacle*

Quickly breaking camp and gathering what treasures you are able to find on the dead bodies you make to leave the forest as soon as you can.  You all make a mad dash to the edge of the forest in case there are more lycanthropes in the area who might seek revenge on your most recent kill.  Upon breaking from the forest you are greeted by a completely white landscape in front of you.  The land before you is completely blanketed with snow from the storm the night before.  Obviously it was a wise decision to spend the night with the canopy of the trees as the snow out here is easily 4 feet deep.  Occasionally you can see an island of rock sticking out of the group but otherwise the landscape is pristine.  With a causal glance you see no other tracks of any kind anywhere near where you are.  It is an easy ride once you leave the forest but the openness is kind of spooky and you feel really exposed so you agree to try and stay within 100 yards of the forest at all times.  You turn your mounts north and you decide that as long as you keep the forest to your right you will have no chance of getting lost, at least until you get to the river.  

The day passes without incident and as it is getting late your minds turn to try and find somewhere that will make a good camping spot for the night, especially as it is starting to snow.  You crest the top of a small hill, your horse plowing their way through the snow leaving 4 foot troughs trailing out behind you.  As you go over the top you see what used to be a small stand of trees.  The tree stumps sticking out of the ground all have jagged edges with the rest of the tree trunks littered everywhere.  Their are several good sized boulders lying here and there and you deduce that some giants were having some target practice or were attacking something very large.  You are not sure you want to camp the night here but as this could be the best and most protected spot your grudgingly make camp, using the fallen tree and boulders to make a crude shelter.  You can easily make a fire and not have to worry about anyone seeing the light as the shelter you made hides it easily enough.  Even the smoke wafting up through the trees is almost un-noticeable as it passes through the branches.

After a hearty meal and some good tall tales the guard’s ready themselves for a few hours of jealously as the rest of you fall off to a somewhat warm peaceful sleep.  Everyone wakes up feeling really refreshed, a little cold perhaps but otherwise feeling just fine and ready to set out on another long journey across the tundra, everyone except Durnn that is.  Sten sees that he is tossing and turning under his covers and when he reaches down to wake him he notices that Durnn is drenched in sweat and his skin feels as if he is on fire, something is definitely wrong.  As Sten checks for what might be ailing Durnn he utters a curse and does not know how he missed the earlier infection from the Dire Rats bite, but is now plain to see as the arm that was bitten has turned a slight shade of yellowish-green.  Seeing to the infection Sten is able to get Durnn's fever under control and he can see the coloring slowly returning to his arm.  He smiles to himself at how quickly he was bale to get things back under control and mentally reminds himself to be a little more thorough next time he looks at someone’s wounds, making sure this does not happen again.

(ooc: Durrn the ability damage will go away in a day as Sten's heal check was pretty good.  Just take note on the ability changes for today.)

Seeing that Durnn is doing much better after getting some food into him you decide to continue on your journey.  Again the day passes without incident and in the mid-afternoon you crest the top of one small hill and what you see in front of you could be a problem.  The river on your map is not frozen over and seems to be moving rather swiftly, if the white frothing rapids are any indication.  Most of the river is about 40' across but just to the north of you, right before some rather disturbing looking rapids and then a drop of what looks like to be 50' over a waterfall.  This part of the river is roughly 20’ across but the water here seems to be moving faster than the rest of it.

You have a few options in front of you, you can:
1) Make camp here for the night and then scout the river tomorrow to see if there is a better place to cross.
2) You can cross the river now and make camp on the other side.
3) You can follow the river to the east until it runs out or you find a better place to cross (you think this might add an additional day or two to your trip).
4) Anything else you guys might think of.

(ooc: Crossing the river here would be a DC 15 swim check but depending on what precautions you do can possibly lower the DC some.)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2005)

"I don't like the look of those rapids.  We should look for another place to cross, perhaps up river." says Sten, he glances at Durnn to make sure his charge is still in his saddle.


----------



## Harvey (May 13, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn catches Sten's glance, and gives him a thumbs-up, to signify he's doing fine. "I agree with Sten. If we cross here, there's a chance we could lose the horses... unless someone can fly us over..."


----------



## tyrlaan (May 13, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

Koraero eyes up the rapidly moving water, his eyes slightly bulging. "Yup, sounds like a good idea to me. Not lookin' to drown today."


----------



## Elocin (May 13, 2005)

(ooc: on the overall map that shows the location of the guys body and the monastaery you cna travel about 6 of those hex's in one days travel and a somewhat brisk space - now after a few days of this kind of travel you will be a little fatigued.)


----------



## Wilphe (May 14, 2005)

"Doesn't look like it is worth risking it, but bear in mind that we do not have enough food or fodder to waste too much time."


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2005)

"I don't much like the look of those rapids. I think we should continue upriver and find a better crossing." He looks at the snow on the ground. "It would be nice if we could get one person across to build a nice fire before we all get wet. Any ideas?"


----------



## Harvey (May 15, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn looks around at the group... "Dunno... can anyone swim? I know I can't. I say, we all try to make it around, rather that leaving one of us alone on the other side of the rapids with no back-up."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 16, 2005)

"Up river it is." says Sten as everyone agrees, then starts out in that direction not wanting to waste what daylight is left.  He would feel better on the other side tonight if possible.


----------



## Elocin (May 16, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - River Crossing*

The party decides that the river just might be too much for them and they wisely move up-stream to look for a better way across.  If all else fails they can just go up and around where the river starts and won't have to worry about.  somewhat jokingly Pemberton asks Mindal how the weather will be during the night and the next day and Mindal happily responds that the current storm that seems to be moving in will be gone within the hour and tomorrow will be a gloriously bright day with nary a cloud in the sky.

After about an hours travel the weather takes a turn for the worse as you continue to follow the river to the north.  You come around a formation of rocks and see that the river disappears into a ravine with no space to walk along the river banks, buit you do spot a path that leads up the side of the ravine and then disappears around a bend.  As you group together and decide on what to do, both Mindal and Talon notice some humanoid tracks leading up the path.  As you follow the tracks and the path up the side of the ravine with the river crashing against the sides below you Sten and Pemberton notice a cave opening ahead with a little wisp of smoke coming out the entrance.  They point this out to the group and move back down the path a little bit to get out of sight form the opening.  You think this cave would be a great place to spend the night out of the worsening weather but you think it might be already occupied, possibly by whatever left the tracks you have been following.



Spot Checks:
Durnn - Spot=4
Mindal - Spot=14
Sten - Spot=20
Pemberton - Spot=24
Brenden - Spot=14
Kor - Spot=2


----------



## Erekose13 (May 16, 2005)

Tired, cold, and not really looking forward to the crossing, Sten says, ”I think we should go in.”


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal will examine the tracks carefully and try to determine how many creatures might be inside and how big they are if not what they are. 

OOC: Let's hope he's better with this than weather, otherwise he's likely to suggest a dozen titans are inside.


----------



## Elocin (May 17, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Mindal will examine the tracks carefully and try to determine how many creatures might be inside and how big they are if not what they are.
> 
> OOC: Let's hope he's better with this than weather, otherwise he's likely to suggest a dozen titans are inside.




Mindal silently and quickly creeps closer to the cave to try and get a better view at the tracks to hopefully determine who made the tracks and possibly how many.  Unfortuneatly with the snow storm raging he is unable to determine the tracks clearly in the sludge.

(ooc: Again I highly suggest you make your own skill rolls whenver possible as it looks like when I roll them I roll poorly, lets hope I continue to roll like this in combat    )


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> (ooc: Again I highly suggest you make your own skill rolls whenver possible as it looks like when I roll them I roll poorly, lets hope I continue to roll like this in combat    )




OOC: Indeed you'd think I would have learned by now. 

"While I think this storm will break soon, we must consider seeking shelter for now. If we continue to keep this pace in such foul weather we will be in no shape to complete our mission once we get there. Do we charge in weapons drawn or try to parley with the current inhabitants of the cave?"


----------



## tyrlaan (May 17, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

"I could take a peek inside." He looks around at the faces of his traveling companions. "You know, quietly."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2005)

"Sounds good to me Korarero" replies Sten, unable to discern the tracks from the mud outside the cave.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"I would like to know what we are getting into. I will stand ready to back you up if you get into trouble." He looks to the rest of the group as he readies his bow. "Unless someone else objects to this course of action?"


----------



## Harvey (May 17, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"Sounds good to me... but be careful, little buddy."  Durnn says to Kor.  "Don't want to have to pull your fat out of the fire yet again..."


----------



## Wilphe (May 17, 2005)

"Whatever they are, they probably won't be friendly. However I am not amiss to parley with them. Kor has already demonstrated that he is more than capable if he gets into trouble*."

     Pemberton moves the horses back up and out of sight, setting Talon to watch the back, then nocks an arrow and takes up a covering position behind a rock, "Odd that they have no sentry; but then again he might be staying out of the storm"

OOC:
*Ha! That's what you get for showboating in your first fight...


----------



## Elocin (May 17, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Cave Entrance*

As the group reaches a plan of action Kor set out to scout out what is possibly living in the cave.  Pemberton moves close to the ravines drop off to cover Kor and wishes him luck and not to get killed as it would be most inconvenient.  Everyone else readies themselves to possibly make a mad dash into the cave to rescue Kor if they here him cry out.

Initiative:
Kor - Goes first as everyone else is holding their actions
Mindal - Init=21
Sten - Init=16
Pemberton - Init=16
Durnn - Init=2

(ooc: Kor I will assume you will want to make your own hide and move silently rolls, unless of course you want me to make them for you.  The ravine drop off is any square north of row 07 and the cave entrance is the black splotch.  Still looking for a mapping program that has everything I want but as of yet have not found one.)


----------



## tyrlaan (May 18, 2005)

OOC: Judging by your rolling history, absolutely. :-D

Hide: 28 - natural 20!
Move Silently: 27

Okay, that means my dice luck just got all used up.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 18, 2005)

Sten moves closer to the cavern entrance ready to back Kor up when necessary.  He does so carefully and as quietly as possible (8). 

_[move to 0812, should be far enough away to make that roll pretty good.]_


----------



## Elocin (May 18, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Cave Entrance*

As you are watching Kor slowly move up to the entrance he seems to melt into the surrounding terrain until you can not see him anymore.  You might find it difficult to cover a man that you can not see but you truest in his abilities and hold your position and not cry out.  Sten slowly moves up a little bit more to try and reacquire Kor by site but is never bale to see him again and he decides to stop as he notices that he can hear his movements over the sound of the approaching storm.

Nearing the entrance to the cave Kor peers in as he realizes there is no way he will be able to hear anything over the storm.  With the fading light Kor looks into the cave he can barely make out a rough oval shaped cave that is about 10' x 10' x 15' but he sees nothing else in the cave.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal continues to watch the cave mouth and listen for signs of trouble.


----------



## Harvey (May 18, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn moves as quietly as possible, closing the gap between him and Kor's position.

OOC: Durnn will Move Silently (17) to grid 1511, with his axe drawn.


----------



## tyrlaan (May 19, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

Koraero begins searching the cave for anything noteworthy, interesting, or valuable.


----------



## Elocin (May 19, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Cave Discoveries*

Kor silently slips into the cave on alert for any sign of an ambush.  As there really isn’t anywhere to hide in such a small room he is pretty confident that he is alone.  While searching the cave he sees where a small fire was but the embers look to be cold, possibly maybe a day or two old.  What he also notices is at back of the cave is a depression hiding the mouth of a tunnel.  He failed to notice it before as you can only really see it if you are on top of the depression.  He deduces that a medium sized person could squeeze into that tunnel but it would be a tight fit.  He also see what looks like scratches in the dirt around the tunnel as if something was either clawing its way out of the tunnel or not wanting to go into the tunnel.


----------



## Elocin (May 19, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Inside the Cave*

Kor gets down on his knees so he can take a peek up the tunnel to see if he can see anything and as his eyes become level with the opening.  His eyes go round as the hair on the back of his neck stand on end as he hears a blood curdling scream come from within the tunnel.  The scream continues on for a minute or so and then he hears what he can only describe as a soaked tree branch hitting a boulder and then scream stops immediately.  He can then faintly hear more scraping sounds and a high pitched yipping sound that seems to be fading.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 19, 2005)

_[ooc: can we hear the scream (18) from outside the tunnel?  Never having heard Kor scream Sten would assume it was him and charge in.]_


----------



## Elocin (May 19, 2005)

No one outside would be able to hear the scream over the growing snow storm outside.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 20, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> No one outside would be able to hear the scream over the growing snow storm outside.




Sten continues to inch closer trying to listen for any signs from Kor.  He moves very slowly until he reaches the entrance careful not to make any loud noises, not that anything out here can be heard.


----------



## Harvey (May 20, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn looks back to the rest of the group, points to the cave opening, and shrugs his shoulders, as if motioning "what should I do?"


----------



## tyrlaan (May 20, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*



			
				Elocin said:
			
		

> Kor gets down on his knees so he can take a peek up the tunnel to see if he can see anything and as his eyes become level with the opening.  His eyes go round as the hair on the back of his neck stand on end as he hears a blood curdling scream come from within the tunnel.  The scream continues on for a minute or so and then he hears what he can only describe as a soaked tree branch hitting a boulder and then scream stops immediately.  He can then faintly hear more scraping sounds and a high pitched yipping sound that seems to be fading.




Koraero winces a bit at what sounds like someone being tortured or killed. When the yipping sound has faded to the point that Koraero has to strain to hear it, he starts to wiggle his way through the tunnel, continuing to be as quiet as possible.

OOC: Common sense is not this guy's forte


----------



## Elocin (May 20, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - The Cave*

As Talon is tending to the horse's and thinking to himself, why on earth did my master want to bring me to this cold forsaken land.  I mean really, we were just fine back in town where we had a roof over our head and we could get a hot meal and be next to a nice roaring fire.  Looking up into the sky snow falling into his eyes, I mean it is cold.  I do not think I have ever been this cold before.  At least he is paying me good well, unless one of us dies that is.  Hmmm, about that, what happens if one of us dies?  By Torm, I think I need to re-think my deal here as this is not really what I was thinking this job would be.  Then again he is a pretty good master and he does treat me right.  There is the possibility of making a fortune being with him so maybe this isn’t too bad....I guess the cold is tolerable as long as I have money in my pocket at the end.  I have seen the group fight one battle so far and they seemed to do very well so I guess I don’t have to worry about dying as long as I stay out of the way of things...

>CRACK<


Talon freezes in place as he hears something approaching from behind him and he feels hot breath on the back of his neck.  He wants to scream out but he just can't seem to get his vocal cords to work until something nudges him from behind.  At this point Talon screams bloody murder as he frantically turns around and tripping over his own feet falls flat on his back staring at the creature that has snuck up on him.  As he almost passes out from fright he seems a horse standing there staring at him and he thinks the horse is smiling and possibly laughing at him.  Talon swears some more as he slowly gets to his feet and reaches out to touch the horse.  He sees that the horse has a saddle and some saddle bags so obviously this horse belongs to someone.  "Well hello there horsey.  Why are you out here in this kind of weather and where is your owner?" 

Everyone outside the cave is startled as they hear a blood-curdling sounding scream form an unexpected direction and everyone whirls around in the direction of Talon and the horses expecting to see some enemy rushing them from behind.


----------



## Elocin (May 20, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Koraero winces a bit at what sounds like someone being tortured or killed. When the yipping sound has faded to the point that Koraero has to strain to hear it, he starts to wiggle his way through the tunnel, continuing to be as quiet as possible.
> 
> OOC: Common sense is not this guy's forte





As Kor pushes his way into the tunnel he can see that it will really be a tight fit.  The only way he will be able to make his way into the tunnel is have his hands out in front of him and once inside he figures that he will be unable to grab anything off his body.  As he pushes forward a bit he notices that the tunnel floor is covered with pebbles and dry leaves so moving through here might be difficult as he is bound to make some noise.  Before Kor fully gets into the tunnel he notices the tunnel extend in front of him for about 20' and then bends to the right around a corner and what light there was from the cave entrance is now completely blocked by his body, he no longer can see anything in front of him.

(ooc: roll your Hide and Move silently if you want to continue down the tunnel.)


----------



## Wilphe (May 20, 2005)

Pemberton wheels at Talon's scream, ready to send an arrow into whatever has snuck up on them.

    OOC: Spot check of 4+1 = 5  "The trees are attacking us! Run!"


----------



## Elocin (May 20, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC: Spot check of 4+1 = 5  "The trees are attacking us! Run!"




You almost made my morning bagel end up on my monitor.

Go check out the link on why...

http://www.giantitp.com/cgi-bin/GiantITP/ootscript?SK=161


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal curses under his breath. "I'll move up to the cave mouth and support Kor with Sten, the rest of see what's attacking our rear." This is followed by more curses. Not seeing anypoint in trying to be silent in the storm and with people yelling and screamming, Mindal jogs up to the side of the cave enterance and stands ready.

OOC: Mindal takes 1 on his move silently and hide checks.    

OOC: Order of the Stick has the pulse of the gaming community no question.


----------



## tyrlaan (May 20, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

_"Oh forget this,"_ Koraero thinks to himself. _"No way it's worth it to squeeze through this."_ Koraero backs out the short distance he got into the tunnel and then makes his way back out of the cave to join up with the others.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 20, 2005)

Standing near the cave entrance Sten is oblivious of Talon's scream.  He stands with Mindal waiting for word from Kor.  As Kor immerges  he asks, "Can we rest in the cave or is it occupied.  Its getting quite nasty out here as you can see."


----------



## Harvey (May 21, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"So, little buddy, what did you find? It there shelter enough in there for us all?"


----------



## tyrlaan (May 23, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

Koraero scratches the back of his head, lowers his brow, and purses his lips. "Well, the cave is mostly empty, but there's this tunnel in it. Tunnel's real small, but I definitely heard someone scream from inside it. Maybe torture or something. Don't really know what was going on, but I heard some yelping too. If we block off the tunnel I think we could stay in there and not worry."


----------



## Harvey (May 23, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

"Oh boy. Do I have a bad feeling about this..."  Durnn chimes in, looking around at Sten, Kor, and whomever else is by the cave entrance. He poises his greataxe in the air, ready to strike if needed.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 23, 2005)

"Well we need to get out of this storm.  You say its really small eh?  I wonder if we should try to widen it to get to where ever you heard this scream.  There might be another way in, but I don't think we'll find it in this storm."  replies Sten in probably the longest string of words you have heard him put together yet.


----------



## Elocin (May 23, 2005)

(ooc: waiting on the decision from the gorup on what to do, espcieally waiting for Talon/Pemberton to mention something if they are going to mention anything.)


----------



## Wilphe (May 24, 2005)

OOC: I'm waiting on you to tell what Pemberton sees when he turns round. I expect it to be other than what is actually there though...


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal waits to see what the rest of the party reports before considering entering the cave. He doesn't want to get into a two front battle.


----------



## Elocin (May 24, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Cave Entrance*



			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm waiting on you to tell what Pemberton sees when he turns round. I expect it to be other than what is actually there though...




(ooc: Right you did mention something about turning around and looking to see what was going on....ummm, again my bad....)

Pemberton is amazed at just how fast he can turn around and with expecting the worst, some hellish creature attacking the group from behind, already in the middle of eating poor Talon. He is somewhat dumbfounded at the scene he is looking at.  There lies Talon at the feet of a horse he does not recognize.  Talon is looking up at said horse with eyes as big as the moon and his body is quivering in fear, at a horse.  With the fright that he gave you, you are undecided on whether or not to finish the job yourself.  Walking over to help Talon to his feet you can see that the horse obviously belongs to someone as the horse still has a saddle on it and some other provisions.  Going around to the other side of the horse you can see one small dart sticking into the saddle and another one sticking into the flank of the horse and the wound seems to be a few hours old.  Something happened to this rider and it was not anything good....


----------



## Harvey (May 25, 2005)

OOC: So, if I have this straight, Sten, Kor, Mindal, and Durnn are over by the cave entrance. Pemberton and Talon are by the horses. Do any of the party by the cave hear anything to suggest something is going on by the horses? If not, then Durnn will probably not turn back to them, having the cave to preoccupy his attention.

"I'm game for going in to flush whatever is in there out. But if the tunnel is smaller than I am, I might have a hard time doing it."  Durnn turns to Sten. "How do you suggest we widen it? Through some spell gifted by Grumbar, or through our own two hands? Either way works fine for me... I'm freezing out here!"


----------



## Elocin (May 25, 2005)

(ooc: everyone can make spot or listen checks to notice something happening by the horses, but becuase of the winter storm thier is a penalty, but just between you and me, its a horse.  I am not THAT mean, well ok I am - snicker, but not this time.  Otherwise you have it spot on.)


----------



## Wilphe (May 25, 2005)

Pemberton looks at Talon, concerned that this horse might not be all that it seems...

"Talon, you okay? Get the others, I'll be here.", he looks at the horse, assessing it's condition and wounds and petting it softly, "So where are you from eh? Where's your master?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 25, 2005)

"I had intended to use my pick and hands.  I do not yet have the ability to shape earth, though it is within the realm of Grumbar." replies Sten over the sound of the storm.


----------



## Elocin (May 26, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Cave entrance*

As the group is discussing what they are going to do about the cave you here some thrashing behind them and twirl around to see Talon materialize out of the snow.

"Ah there you all are, Master Pemberton would like to see all of you back by the horses.  Here let me lead the way."  With that he turns back around and takes a few steps and then waits for you to follow.


----------



## tyrlaan (May 26, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

Koraero's face gets twisted with a moment of frustration and confusion, but it quickly fades away. He then gives a shrug and rolls his eyes ever so slightly, signaling somthing akin to saying "eh, whatever" and then he goes off to the horses.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

_Well a request like that doesn't sound like he is in trouble, but with Pemberton you can never tell. _  "Lead on Talon...I trust it isn't anything too serious?" he asks noting that that lad has been rolled in snow. Mindal takes his bow in hand and keeps an eye on the cave mouth as they move away. _I hope my arrow doesn't freeze to the bowstring in this storm._


----------



## Harvey (May 26, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn follows the rest of them, still wielding his greataxe. The hairs on the back of his neck are still standing, and he eyes the terrain around them for possible threats as he walks.

OOC: Spot check 1d20 = 4, so I guess he's oblivious to anything around him with this snow...


----------



## Erekose13 (May 26, 2005)

Sten follows the others. He had wanted to retire to the cave, the safety of the earth over their heads, but instead they were walking back out into the storm. With his silent, stern demenor none of his companions can tell that he feels any discomfort trudging out to see to the horses.


----------



## Elocin (May 26, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - The Cave*

Rienn:[sblock]With your head pounding you crack open your eyes to see just where in hell you are.  The last thing you remember is noticing the storm bearing down on you and seeking shelter in small cave you just came across.    There was barely enough room in the cave for both you and your horse but you made do.  As you were just about to make a small fire you heard some kind of scraping behind you and as you turned around you saw a smallish dog looking humanoid behind you swinging a club.  As the club connected with your skull you obviously blacked out with the pain.  You vaguely remember being dragged somewhere and being tied(1d20=10) up.

Continuing to gather your thoughts you start to hear the yipping and yapping of the scum and turning your head you see a group of 5 of them little devils near a fire going through your stuff.  Every now and then one of them looks your way hungrily but they have not noticed that you are not awake again.  Taking stock of your situation you see that your hands and feet are bound but that is it, stupid fools did not even gag you, so you could possibly cast a spell if need be.  You hope your horse is still around as you will need to escape quickly if you are able to free yourself, especially with that storm outside.[/sblock]

The rest of the party follows Talon to where Pemberton is standing near a horse that seems to be wounded.  Quickly checking on your own mounts they are all accounted for so this has got to be someone’s else’s horse but where is the owner of the horse?


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal appraises the horse carefully. 

OCC: How much snow is on the saddle, how long since the horse was groomed, do I recognize the make of the darts--what size creature are they sized for? 

I'm not sure what to roll for such an evaluation, it just seems like the sort of stuff a really good scout should be able to tell--so maybe Mindal will get lucky.


----------



## Mimic (May 26, 2005)

ooc #1: yay, I'm in the story
ooc #2: Does he still have his armor/weapons ( For now I am assuming no he doesn't)

He didn't know who to be more upset with these dog creatures for having the audacity for thinking that he was prey or himself for blindly walking into the situation in the first place, if this was the academy he would have been punished for such a stupid move.

There was time to berate himself later, first he had to get himself out of this mess, they didn't seem to smart at least, if they had gagged him he would have been in serious trouble. First he quickly scans the area searching (17+2=19) for an exit or some sort of defensable area before shifting slightly and  casts burning hands at the dog creatures (Concentration check 7+9=16) (Damage 4+2=6)  some of his stuff might get scorched but there was nothing he could do about it. Of course if this didn't work, it wouldn't matter anyways.

As soon as he had finished casting he leans over in an attempt to untie (15+2=17) the rope at his feet and getting up as quickly as he can.


----------



## Elocin (May 26, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - The Cave*

Mindal - There is a couple of inches on the saddle but it looks like some of the snow might have recently been brushed off in places.  The darts look to be crossbow bolts made for a small weapon but otherwise they are just normal bolts.

Rienn - You are still wearing your armor but it looks like the creatures have the rest of your stuff over by them.  As you quietly begin to cast the spell one of them shouts an alarm and they come rushing towards you brandishing small spears.  As they come within 10' of your immobile body you finish your spell and a blinding flash of light erupts from your hand.  The fan of fire envelops all 5 of the beasts and they fall to the ground writhing and screaming from the pain of the fire searing their skins.  When the smoke clears all that remains are burned out husks.  You easily slip out of the sloppy knots the beasts tied and can gather your stuff together.  As you are doing this you see that there are two exists to this cave, the one to the North you can faintly hear sound of more of the beasts while the exit to the east is completely dark.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"I would guess that this horse has been wandering around in the falling snow for while now, so our chances of finding the rider are slim to none if he is on the ground somewhere. Given the distance the horse could have walked he could be anywhere within 50 square miles or more by now. Let's get into the cave and see what surprises that holds for us now." He starts walking back to the cave entrance.


----------



## Mimic (May 26, 2005)

*Rienn Aasimar Warmage*

"Well that went a lot better then I figured it would," he thought to himself as he collected his gear, giving one of the bodies a swift kick as he passed by it.

Once he was done collecting his stuff he pauses for a moment glancing towards both exits, the thought of going north and exterminating the rest of the verim was tempting but without any real knowledge of his enemy or his surroundings it was a foolhardy move. Besides he still had to find Ravenwing, it was a good horse and they are hard to come by.

With a small sigh he moves over towards the eastern exit allowing his darkvision to kick in before moving on as quietly (well I guess I used up my luck in the other post) as possible


----------



## Wilphe (May 27, 2005)

"Agreed, there is probably little we can do for the rider for we have no idea where he might be .But we should be wary that there is something dangerous out there; and if something follows this horses trail it will pick up ours."
      "Is the cave clear?"


----------



## Elocin (May 27, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - The Cave*

Reinn

You continue along the passageway with the sounds of the creatures receding behind you, thankful that none of the others have discovered the destruction you left behind.  After a few minutes of travel the passageway comes to an end but you see a small hole in the wall.  Bending down to get a look into the tunnel you see that it stretched for about 40' and then turns to the right.  You think you can just squeeze your way through the tunnel but it will definitely be tight and you will have to extend your hands above your head to make it through.


----------



## Harvey (May 27, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn follows Mindal's lead, his axe still hefted for a fight.


----------



## Mimic (May 27, 2005)

With no other real options Reinn sighs slightly and continues forward, he will remove his armor is he has too.


----------



## tyrlaan (May 28, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "Is the cave clear?"




"Ummm...yeah. Technically."


----------



## Wilphe (May 29, 2005)

"What do you mean "technically"? Don't come over all Lantanese on me please."
     "Do you mean: it looks like someone lives there but they aren't in? Because technically I'm getting cold and wet stood here even if you aren't."


----------



## tyrlaan (May 30, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

"Well...the cave _is_ clear. But there is this really small tunnel in there. I could sort of squeeze through if I tried. I heard some unsettling noises through it though - a scream and some yelps. But they all stopped, so I think whtever it was went away."


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal listens to Kor's words with interest. "Sounds like we may need to do a little house cleaning before the caves are suitable for shelter. Show us this tunnel."


----------



## Elocin (May 30, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - The Cave*

Kor and party - 

As you guys head back into the cave to check out the tunnel Kor mentioned you hear a slight noise from inside the tunnel, as if someone or something is crawling through it.

Listen (1d20+1=11)


Reinn - 

You crawl around a bend in the tunnel and you are elated as you can finally see a feint light coming from about 40' in front of you.  You start to crawl a little faster as the suffocating tunnel seems to be closing in on you.  Crawling closer to the exit the light is suddenly blocked by something approaching the hole from outside and you faintly hear voices.  They seem to be speaking in common as you can hear a few words here and there, but the winter storm outside is blocking the rest.

Listen (1d20+2=7)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 30, 2005)

Following the others and feeling like a lost puppy, Sten enters the cave again glad to be back out of the storm.  When he hears the scratching in the tunnel he moves with weapon drawn towards the back of the cave.


----------



## Mimic (May 30, 2005)

*Rienn Aasimar Warmage*

Reinn freezes as he hears the muffled voices. 

This wasn't good, he was literally stuck between a rock and well another rock really, it was difficult enough to squeeze through going forward, trying to go backwards would be impossible and there was no way to turn around and its not like they didn't know he was there, his armor was making enough noise to wake the dead.

With another sigh he continues forward, if they were hostile he would take some with him before he fell.


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal keeps his bow ready for touble.


----------



## Harvey (May 31, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn also enters the tunnel, with axe drawn. When he hears the noise fron inside the tunnel, he shouts out. "Ho, there! Whatever is in the tunnel. Come out now or we're coming in!"

OOC: Durnn is never one to mince words


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 1, 2005)

Pemberton will furst ensure that Talon isn't left out guarding the rear by himself; and then look around the cave to see if that hole can be blocked up with anything - like a nice round boulder.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 1, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*



			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> Durnn also enters the tunnel, with axe drawn. When he hears the noise fron inside the tunnel, he shouts out. "Ho, there! Whatever is in the tunnel. Come out now or we're coming in!"




There's a tap on Durnn's shoulder. Koraero whispers to him, "I don't think we'll all be fitting in there, especially if you plan on squeezing in."


----------



## Elocin (Jun 1, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - The Cave*

Reinn - 
As you get closer to the end of the tunnel you definitely hear a humanoids voice explain in no uncertain terms to continue out of the tunnel and offer no resistance.  You slowly pop your head up out of the tunnel expecting the worse and are surprised to not find any more of the little devils you just dispatched.  Arrayed around the hole, with weapons pointing your way are the following: a Genasi, three Humans and an Elf.  All are brandishing weapons in your direction and are covered with snow.

The party -
You see an Assamir that has definitely seen better days, crawl out of the tunnel and pop his head up with his hands in the area, looking like he is ready to cast a spell.  This is somewhat odd as you do see him wearing a chain shirt which most casters that you know of would never wear.  You can see that he is somewhat surprised by the lot of you but he is on guard as he notices you are all pointing weapons at him and look to be ready to use them.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 1, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn gives Kor a sharp look "Thanks for pointing out the obvious, old pal."

When an aasimar comes out of the cave, Durnn looks shocked. "Ho, this is not what I expected. You're no rat-man, though you may be a dragon of some power in disguise."  He says with a mischeivous grin and a chuckle. He turns to the rest of the group. "Looks like our shelter turns out to be someone's home..."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal says to the Assimar, "Be at ease, we aren't looking for a fight, just a warm dry place to rest until the storm passes. If you'll pardon my impudence, this seems an odd lair for one of your size, don't you find it inconvienent to crawl about like that?" His tone is light, yet his bow does not waver for now.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2005)

Recognizing the Aasimar for what he is, Sten lowers his guard but remains quiet while the others question the new comer.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 1, 2005)

"And who might you be exactly?"


----------



## Mimic (Jun 1, 2005)

*Reinn Aasimar Warmage 1*

Rienn studies the odd collection of people in front of him as most of them asked him questions, the fact that they were pointing weapons at him didn't make him to happy but then again if the situation was reversed he would do the same thing. This cave certainly is busy concidering the fact that its in the middle of nowhere, probably one of the gods having fun with us mere mortals again.

Once the questions have finished he brushes himself off and leans back against the cave wall trying to be as nonchalant (don't know if the roll is need but there it is) as possible.

"I'm Reinn, I don't suppose you have found a horse wondering around here, I've seemed to have misplaced mine"


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 2, 2005)

"We found a horse; or rather it found us. How might the two of you have come to be seperated and what lies down yonder hole?"


----------



## Mimic (Jun 2, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "We found a horse; or rather it found us. How might the two of you have come to be seperated and what lies down yonder hole?"




Some sort of dog creatures jumped me while I was in this cave waiting out the storm, they dragged me into the openning but they underestimated me and I have destroyed them. There are more of them but how many and where I don't really know.

Now that I have answered your question answer one of mine, what are you all doing out here?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 3, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

With a wry smile Mindal says, "Didn't I say? We find lost horses and collect the reward." His grin lets the stranger know he isn't serious. More somberly he adds, "We have a friend who lost her father up here we've come to recover the body."


----------



## Harvey (Jun 3, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

After Mindal's response, Durnn chimes in. "Wait a minute. That's not such a bad idea."  He turns to the stranger, Rienn. "Yeah, that is what we do. Find horses for a reward. So how about it?"  he says, holding his hand out towards the aasimar. He looks at the rest of the party glaring at him. "What? You know, back in the Waterdeep Guard, we sure knew how to take a bribe or two... some day I'll have to teach you all the finer points of doing business."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 3, 2005)

Rienn glances over to where the Genasi is standing and rolls his eyes slightly, not even diginifing to answer him.

"Five to retrieve a body? I didn't realise that this part of the world was that dangerous."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"Given how we found you and your horse seperated out here in this weather you might consider revising your attitude about the dangers around these parts."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 6, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Given how we found you and your horse seperated out here in this weather you might consider revising your attitude about the dangers around these parts."




"True enough, but I did escape though," he replies with a slight smile, "although it was not my intention to cast doubt on your groups fighting ablities rather on my apparent lack of knowledge on how dangerous this area can be."

With a small pause he relaxes his body stance slightly. "They say the gods work in strange ways, perhaps this is thier way of giving us both a message. I could join your party, I ventured out here to seek adventure, perhaps I have bitten off more then I can chew coming out here alone. I know how to weild the morningstar quite well and I am versed in casting of some spells. All I ask is a portion of what ever spoils we find from now on."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal glances at Kor. _What's one more? I don't think the boss even knows how many of us there are. _ He turns to his companions and gives an exagerated shurg.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 7, 2005)

"Sounds reasonable to me; of course we may not find that much and your share does not include any stake in anything we have been specifically employed to recover," he holds out a hand, "I am Pemberton Dram, _artiste extraordinarie_ welcome to the Retrievers. How many of these dog things do you reckon there are, because we will have to deal with them if we are to sleep here."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 7, 2005)

Reinn reaches out and shakes the man's hand. "A bargain struck then and as I said you can call me Reinn. Have no worry, I have no desire or need for a corpse and I will not be disappointed if the spoils are few and far between, I seek adventure for its own reason, not for the spoils that I can get out of it. As for the dog creatures I don't know how many there are but I do know there are five less then before." He cracks a thing smile as he says it.  "I doubt they will be a big problem if we guard the entrance to passage they will be easy pickings if they come back. Unless of course you wish to go after them."


----------



## Harvey (Jun 8, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn returns Mindal's shrug, as if reading his thoughts. As  introductions go around, Durnn also steps up. "Hi Reinn the Aasimar, I'm Durnn, _drinker extraordinaire_. Let me say, working in the retrievers is tough business, but the boss gives out the nicest trinkets when the job's done."

Durnn looks to the rest of the group. "If we are staying in the cave, I would be more than happy taking a shift at guarding the entrance."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2005)

"Mindal looks at the storm outside. Durnn, if we stay I think the trouble will be more likely to come from that hole rather than outside. Reinn, do those tunnels get any bigger as you go further in? I for one don't like the idea of fighting in such a cramped space."


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 8, 2005)

"I would have no problem with rolling a stone on top and blocking that exit. I doubt that that would be the end of the matter however. If they are even remotly smart they will have another way out, and then we find ourselves trapped in here with a load of arrows covering the entrance."


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 8, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Reinn reaches out and shakes the man's hand. "A bargain struck then and as I said you can call me Reinn. Have no worry, I have no desire or need for a corpse and I will not be disappointed if the spoils are few and far between, I seek adventure for its own reason, not for the spoils that I can get out of it. "



After hearing this, Koraero has a look on his face like he has been struck dumb, or perhaps heard something that might as well have been complete gibberish. When introductions start making their rounds, he snaps out of it.

"Oh, hi. Name's Koraero, but you can call me Kor."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal finally remembers his manners, and puts away his bow. He extends a hand, "I'm Mindal Delamber, scout for this merry band of alehounds known as the Retievers."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 9, 2005)

"It's a tight squeeze for about 40 feet or so then opens up." He replies with another friendly smile. "As I said before I don't know how many there are but if they were anything like the five I encountered we shouldn't have that big a problem with  them."



> After hearing this, Koraero has a look on his face like he has been struck dumb, or perhaps heard something that might as well have been complete gibberish. When introductions start making their rounds, he snaps out of it.




"Something wrong? Looks like you have seen a ghost."


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 9, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

"No...A ghost? No. I, um...just..."

Koraero sratches his head. Clearly at a loss for words and looking very confused. 

"So can I have your share then? Since you don't want it..."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"Well, my mother always said you had to take out the trash before bed if you didn't want to wake up with rats. Shall we venture into the depths of this place before we decide to camp here?"


----------



## Mimic (Jun 9, 2005)

*Reinn Aasmair Warmage 1*



			
				tyrlaan said:
			
		

> "So can I have your share then? Since you don't want it..."




"I think you misunderstood what I said. Its not that I don't want my share just that I will not be disappointed if there isn't much of it." Reinn says with a small burst of laughter.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Well, my mother always said you had to take out the trash before bed if you didn't want to wake up with rats. Shall we venture into the depths of this place before we decide to camp here?"




"I'm all for that, I still owe them"


----------



## Elocin (Jun 9, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Cave - Room 1*

After introductions are made and Reinn has been welcomed into the group you decide to investigate the cave a little more.  Mainly you decide this so you can sleep safely at night, but some of you have other thoughts such as revenge and possible wealth.  Carefully and trying not to make any noise you all crawl down the tunnel to the other room.  After each of you make it with minimal noise being made you enter a rather non-descript cave that has a fire glowing in it.  When your eyes adjust a little more you can see some burned husks which must have been the creatures Reinn was talking about.  I guess his story of taking them out while being tied up was not just talk and your respect for him raises a few more notches as you now have proof that he is competent.  You do see a passageway in the east wall that seems to be the only exit from the room.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 9, 2005)

Sten nods to the new recruit before they head down the small tunnel.  Once down in the next section he says, "Should we continue exploring?  What else have you seen down here, Reinn?"


----------



## Harvey (Jun 9, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn takes a look at the dead bodies. He takes his greataxe and pokes one of the bodies, mas if he were making sure they were truly dead. "Good job, Reinn. Toasted dog... so delicious. So, does anyone know what these little charred doggies are?"

As Sten brings up the possibility of continuing on, Durnn eyes the entrance. "Um, guys... not that I'm all for continuing down into the cave to flush out our little doggies, but I'm not to thrilled with the possibility of them flanking us, either. While Master Dren's suggestion of blocking the main entrance might take a bit of time and slow us down, I suggest at least one of us watch our rear at all times."


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 10, 2005)

"Talon has had a bti of a fright, unless someone else wants to guard with him then I will stay behind and get a fire going."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 10, 2005)

"This is a far as I have been in but I did hear more of them coming from that direction." He says nodding his head towards the openning towards the east. "But I don't know how many there could be."

As he talks he will move forward in an attempt to look down the other passage

ooc: move to 1112


----------



## Harvey (Jun 10, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

As Reinn moves forward, Durnn moves to cover him. With his greataxe drawn, he will move to cover the entryway, in case something comes out to attack his new comrade.

OOC: Durnn will move to 1411.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Figuring that the small passage will make his bow useless, Mindal readies his short swords and moves to support his companions.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 12, 2005)

Sten readies his gnomish hammer and joins the others near the exit (1310).


----------



## Harvey (Jun 13, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

After listening to the entrance for a while, Durnn speaks to the group. "So, we going in?"

OOC: Listen check 1d20 - 1 = 2. OK, that didn't work well...


----------



## Elocin (Jun 13, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - The Cave*

As the party is deciding on what they are doing and slowly advancing towards the exit in the east wall, Durnn stops a moment as he thinks he heard something from the passageway.  Shaking his head a little bit he signals that he was just hearing things as there is no noise coming from the passageway and he signals the group to continue.  As he turns his head back around and make to go into the passageway he is shocked to see 5 creatures stalking out of the exit.  He utters a short yelp from excitement as the creatures focus on him and both parties are frozen for a mere seconds as both groups can not believe what they are seeing.  The creature in the back dressed in robes utters, "Something in Draconic - and you should not be able to read but there is no font in here that makes it so you can not read so I will just type some gibberish here!"  You can only guess that this was some kind of command as the rest make ready to fight.

Brenden & Rienn[sblock]You surprisingly are able to understand the creature as it commands his minions to, "The uglies that have killed our brothers are back.  Looks like we will eat well tonight now kill them all!"[/sblock]

Initiative
Mindal=24
Kor=17
Kobold's=15
Brenden=14
Pemberton=13
Reinn=11
Sten=7
Durnn=2


----------



## Harvey (Jun 13, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

*Round #1:*

"Gah! Where did you come from? Well, looks like the party's all here..."  With that, Durnn rases his greataxe and takes a swing at the kobold between himself and the cave wall. The greataxe cleaves the kobold in twine as a gleam appears in Durnn's eye.

OOC: Durnn attacks the creature in 1511. Attack 1d20+6 = 23. Damage 1d12+7 = 19. Remind me to get cleave at 2nd level.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 13, 2005)

Sten steps forward (1311) and attacks the kobold provided it is still standing there by his turn.

Combat:[sblock]
If able to full attack in any direction: Attack (21)/Dmg (10) and Attack (21)/Dmg (7)

If able to only do a regular attack use the first one above.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2005)

Seeing the suddend danger, Mindal doesn't hesitate. He charges with a wordless shout and attacks. 

OOC: Charge to 1410 and attack.  +1 Short Sword +5 to attack 1d6+2 19-20/x2 p

-Skirmish: +1d6 damage to attacks in a round where 10’ or more of movement takes place. 

AC 14 this round and 18 in subsequent rounds.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 14, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

Koraero runs up alongside Reinn, drawing his bow as he hustles closer to the fight. When he reaches his destination he lets an arrow fly. The arrow misses wildly, smacking into the cave wall and crashing to the floor in pieces.

OOC: 
1) Kor moves to 1111.
2) Attack roll of 6, which I'm assuming misses quite thoroughly.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Perhaps Mindal was too hasty in his attack as his swing was wide of the mark. 

OOC: Sorry I forgot we were making our own rolls in this game. 

Short Sword attack (1d20+5=9)


----------



## Elocin (Jun 14, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - The Cave*

Seeing the sudden danger, Mindal doesn't hesitate. He charges with a wordless shout and attacks.

Koraero runs up alongside Reinn, drawing his bow as he hustles closer to the fight. When he reaches his destination he lets an arrow fly. The arrow misses wildly, smacking into the cave wall and crashing to the floor in pieces.

Kobold #1 swings at Durnn and with the utter look of confusion on its face you are not surprised that he utterly misses.

Kobold #4 was obviously shaken completely missesas a spear from his buddy narrowly misses impaling him.

Kobold #3 attacks Durnn striking you in the arm, almost making you collapse form the pain.

With a cry of blood lust Kobold #2 moves to attack Reinn stumbling as it attempts to skewer you, the head of his spear glancing harmlessly off your chain shirt.

Kobold Sorcerer moves back into the cave and with some arcane gestures then shouts out and a small black dripping orb shoots out of his hand and bashes into Kor's chest.

OOC
[sblock]That could have potentially been bad for Kor but I will assume that the rest of you will kill them off quickly.[/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Jun 15, 2005)

*Rienn Aasimar warmage 1*

With a small snort of disgust Rienn swings back at the kobold that attacks him. "Die" is all he states as he swings his morningstar.

attack and damage 15, 7

If the creature falls he will step into square 1211


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal snorts in frustration at his initial miss. He brings both short swords into play this time and swings (1d20+3=16, 1d20+3=9). Assuming one of his blades finds the target (1d6+3=7). 

OOC: If his foe falls he will move diagonally to 1511 and attack the Sorcerer.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 15, 2005)

OOC: Elocin, I am confused. I assumed I dropped the kobold in 1511. Is this true? If so, then I will attack others, but I want to make sure who is still up from the kobolds...


----------



## Elocin (Jun 15, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> OOC: Elocin, I am confused. I assumed I dropped the kobold in 1511. Is this true? If so, then I will attack others, but I want to make sure who is still up from the kobolds...




[sblock] This is the Inititiative order and becuase both groups surprised each other there was no surprise round so we start round one in the follow order....

Initiative
Mindal=24
Kor=17
Kobold's=15
Brenden=14
Pemberton=13
Reinn=11
Sten=7
Durnn=2

My last post was Mindal and Kor taking thier actions both missing thier targets and then the kobolds moving and attackign and then the rest of the group can now attack.  So at the moment none of the kobolds have been harmed and Kor has taken a Lesser Acid Orb to the chest and you have taken a spear thrust to the arm.  When everyone has gone I will combine post #436 with what the rest of the goup does in another post.  Mindal has posted twice so far but his second action ha snot happened yet and he might need to change it depending on what the rest of the party does.  Does this help clear things up?[/sblock]


----------



## Harvey (Jun 15, 2005)

Ah, OK, then I understand. So round #1 is not done then. When done, I'll post Durnn's actions for Round #2.... Thanks!


----------



## Elocin (Jun 15, 2005)

(ooc: Not a problem, glad I could clear it up for you.  Also depending on what the others do you might need to edit your orginal round #1 post.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 15, 2005)

[ooc: so we are waiting for Brendan and Pemberton's actions?  Sten will do which ever of his options listed he can (full attack or move and standard attack)]


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 16, 2005)

Pemberton is already turned to head up the passage again when the dog faced ones appear and his bow half-stowed.
   His mind goes back to the many adventurers he used to paint in their moments of triumph and the occassional nuggets of wisdom they would dispense

[flashback montage]
   <When in doubt, shoot the one in robes>
   <When in doubt, shoot the mouthy one>
   <Don't shoot into melee unless you know what you are doing>
[/flashback montage]

     Shooting the mouthy one that isn't in melee and clearly wearing robes seems like a very good idea and an arrow heads out towards the sorcerer

[sblock]
Attack roll: 15 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=104645)
Damage: 6 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Pemerbton&limit=on)
I think he might be dead Jim.
[/sblock]


----------



## Elocin (Jun 16, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - The Cave*

Seeing the sudden danger, Mindal doesn't hesitate. He charges with a wordless shout and attacks.

Koraero runs up alongside Reinn, drawing his bow as he hustles closer to the fight. When he reaches his destination he lets an arrow fly. The arrow misses wildly, smacking into the cave wall and crashing to the floor in pieces.

Kobold #1 swings at Durnn and with the utter look of confusion on its face you are not surprised that he utterly misses.

Kobold #4 was obviously shaken completely missesas a spear from his buddy narrowly misses impaling him.

Kobold #3 attacks Durnn striking you in the arm, almost making you collapse form the pain.

With a cry of blood lust Kobold #2 moves to attack Reinn stumbling as it attempts to skewer you, the head of his spear glancing harmlessly off your chain shirt.

Kobold Sorcerer moves back into the cave and with some arcane gestures then shouts out and a small black dripping orb shoots out of his hand and bashes into Kor's chest.

Pemberton draws back the arrow and lets it fly as the arrow streaks out and flies through all the combatants to sink solidly into the head of the Kobold Sorcerer killing him before he even hits the ground. (ooc: I had to move you forward a bit in order to make this shot, otherwise he would have had total cover)

With utter contempt in his voice Reinn smashes his morningstar down upon the kobold in front of him and mutters with disgust, "Die."  As the head of the morningstar crushes the head of the kobold he does indeed die.

Sten recovers from being somewhat surprised and bashes his weapon into the head of the kobold in front of him with such force the head whips back and there is an audible snapping sound.  The skin of its neck the only thing keeping the head attached to the body.

Durnn heaving his greataxe above his head and swinging with all his force literally cleaves the kobold in front of him in two.
Initiative
Mindal=24
Kor=17
Kobold's=15
Brenden=14
Pemberton=13
Reinn=11
Sten=7
Durnn=2


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal, pleased with the way his companions have dispatched the foes, steps forward (to 1511) and 
swings (1d20+3=8, 1d20+3=17) his two short swords at the remaining Kobold. 

OOC: Assuming a 17 hits damage (1d6+1=2)


----------



## Elocin (Jun 16, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - The Cave*

Mindal sidesteps past Durnn swinging both his swords at the cowering kobold.  The first sword glances off the shoulder armor of the creature so he alters the swing of the other sword and cleanly runs the creature through.  Placing his foot on the chest of the creature he shoves the husk off his sword and then proceeds to use the dead creature’s body to clean his sword.

ooc
[sblock]with that combat is done for now.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Being close to the opening of the passage, Mindal listens carefully for any indication that the battle was heard by creatures deeper in the complex. 

OOC: Listen Check (1d20+5=15)


----------



## Harvey (Jun 17, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn takes it upon himself to begin looting the creatures for anything of value, especially the sorcerer. That is, unless Kor beats him to it...


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 17, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

Koraero is too busy cursing in elvish about the acid stain on his shirt while he tries various methods to get rid of any remaining acid before it does more damage.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 17, 2005)

With a sigh Reinn watches Mindal impale the last of the dog creatures. "You should have left it alive we could have interrogated it." He says quietly, "now we will have to go in blind."


----------



## Elocin (Jun 18, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - The Cave Room 1*

Mindal you are not sure if you here something from down the passageway as the very colorful language streaming from Kor's lips is a bit of a distraction as you are trying desperately not to start laughing.  You always thought the elvin languages was a very pleasing sound until now.

Durnn amongst the dead bodies, including the charred remains from Reinn's escape, you find a total of 100 gp and 30 sp.  Upon the Sorcerer there is not really anything of value left except for a ruby about the sized of a gnome's fist.

Everyone else assumes defensive positions around the opening that the dog like creatures came out of.

[sblock] Reinn get a grand total of 300 XP (your escape and this combat) and everyone else gets a total of 100 XP.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> With a sigh Reinn watches Mindal impale the last of the dog creatures. "You should have left it alive we could have interrogated it." He says quietly, "now we will have to go in blind."




Mindal shrugs, "Do you speak their language? I'll try and save you one next time."


----------



## Harvey (Jun 18, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1 (HP 6/13)*

Durnn takes the coins and the ruby and drops it into his backpack. He does not remotely try to be sneaky about it, nor does it appear as if he's trying to horde it for himself. 

He picks up his greataxe, and, using his sleeve, wipes off some blood and matted fur from his fallen attacker. In the middle of doing this, he realizes that some of it is his own blood. He starts examining himself. "Hmm... those doggies did a lot more hurting than I thought..." he says, as it becomes obvious that the adrenaline rush is wearing off and he is feeling his pain.

He turns to Sten. "Hey Sten, do you still have that wand our boss gave us? Can you help me out here a bit?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2005)

"Yes definitely Durnn, I have the wand that Mindal grabbed for us. Here let me have a look at that wound, you too Kor."  replies Sten, then he uses the wand one time on each of them (Durnn 3, Kor 4).


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"If everyone is up to fighting strength again we should move on down the passage and see what awaits. Who wants to go first?" Mindal steps up to the passage with swords ready, obviously willing to go first if no one else volunteers.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 21, 2005)

"Brenden*, go back, keep Talon company and tell him what's up, he's jumpy enough as it is and we don't need him ambushed by a cow," he slings the bow back over his shoulder and draws both his swords before taking up a position behind Mindal "You want point, you can take it. I'll be behind you."


OOC: * That deals with that issue


----------



## Harvey (Jun 21, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1 (HP 9/13)*

"Whew. Thanks Sten!"  Durnn says, warching some of his wounds miraculously heal up. "As for order, I have no problem taking point. I can see in this darkness, plus, if it comes in handy, I can pass without trace... hmmm... but there's no way I'm going to be able to wield my greataxe in that narrow space."  Durnn snaps his right fingers, and his greataxe disappears. He snaps his left hand, and a masterwork battleaxe appears in that hand. He lifts the axe, feeling its balance, and gears himself to enter the tunnel.

He turns back to the others. "Ready when you are..."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 21, 2005)

"Handy that.  Lead on, I'll follow the lead group to provide what support I can." replies Sten.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 21, 2005)

*Reinn Aasimar Warmage 1st*

"Yes, I can understand these creatures and by the time we encounter more I believe that it would be too late to get information from it."  He shrugs his shoulders as he replies to Mindal. "It doesn't matter really they don't seem to be much of a challenge for us anyways."

Reinn will head to the back of the group. "I will go last, I can see in the dark as well and my magics can reach the front of the group should the need arise."


----------



## Elocin (Jun 28, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Cave Passageway*

Durnn cautiously creeps down the path that the creatures, you think they are kobolds, entered the previous room from.  The walls are pretty bare except for the occasional spider web or lizard that scurries away form your approach.  The floor is pretty well worn rock so there is not much of a trail that you can follow.  The light from Mindal’s torch illuminates about 20' in front of you and past that is complete darkness.  As you slide down the passageway with your back against the wall and your Battleaxe out in front of you, looking around the cave for any unknown presence your foot falls into empty air where the floor should be.  With a loud crash you find yourself falling through the floor to landing with a thud and the wind knocked out of you for a moment.

Muttering a curse you look up to see Mindal's face peering over the edge of the pit roughly 10' above you, looking down to see if you are alright.  With the help of a rope you are easily able to climb your way out of the pit and now that the pit is open you can easily see a small 1' wide path that goes around the pit.  Mumbling something about death to all kobolds you continue down the passageway....

[sblock]The pit is located right where Durnn is now on the map.  Let me know if you guys want to do any searching while you continue down the passageway and how often.  I am also assuming that at least one of you will have a torch as it is pitch black in here and the party is made up of mostly humans.[/sblock]


----------



## Harvey (Jun 28, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1 (HP 4/13)*

Durnn climbs up the rope, but it looks as though he must have landed on his battleaxe the wrong way. "What in the name of..."  he mutters as he climbs up Mindal's rope. "Thanks for the assist Mindal... when I find the creatures that dug this hole, I'm gonna..."  you hear him mutter under his breath. "You know, maybe someone better suited at tracking should go first."  Durnn stands there, and though the rest of you see he's quite close to passing out, he stands silent, as if he is too proud to ask for help.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2005)

*Durann*

"God's that's quite a bruise Durran. I bet it hurts almost as bad as the last hangover I got drinking with you. Maybe some healing would be in order before we continue? I'll take the lead for a bit." Holding his torch aloft Mindal skirts the pit and searching (1d20+2=10) as best he can for more traps, moves another ten feet down the passage while waiting for the others to negotiate the pit and arrange themselves. 

OOC: He may not find any traps, but at least it's better than his weather predicting.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 29, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

Koraero breaks from his position in line and starts following Mindal, somewhat creeping behind him and occasionally looking over his shoulder. 

OOC: Koraero does some searching of his own (d20+10, result = 19)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 29, 2005)

”Someone mention healing?” Sten replies squeezing by everyone to make it to Mindal and Durnn.  He pulls the wand from his belt.  ”Here let me take a look.”  He says  as he uses a charge from the wand to heal the bruised warrior.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 30, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn replies to Mindal: "Let me tell ya, I'd take the hangover over falling in a pit anyday,"  he says with a chuckle.

As Durnn is healed by Sten's wand, you can see that he feels like a new man... er, a new genasi. "Thanks Sten. I owe ya a drink once we get back to civilization..."  Durnn realizes that he hasn't ever remembered seeing Sten drink. "... or how about a good meal"  he chuckles.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 30, 2005)

*Reinn Aasimar warmage 1st*

Reinn shakes his head slightly at the actions of the others, this wasn't a very well organized group and part of him wanted to take charge and show them how its done right.

But that was just the academy talking unfortunately not everyone had benifitted from such a place, no for now it was best just to stand back, watch and learn. See what these people could do as individuals and as a group, its not like they didn't have potential.

so Reinn stays watching the back as the others cross the pit, only then does he proceed.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 30, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn, still slightly embarassed, takes a position behind Mindal in the marching order, but also prepared for anything that comes out of the darkness for them.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 30, 2005)

Sten nods a little too stoicly, "A good hearty meal would be nice." before returning to his place in line. He leaves the front to the warriors, ready to help from where he is.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 5, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Cave Passageway*

The party continues down the passageway with Mindal in the lead, the darkness receding from the light of the torch.  Every now and then stopping to see if anyone hears nothing, but the only thing you hear are the party members behind you.  Kor suddenly reaches out and grabs Mindal's shoulder stopping him from taking one more sep forward.  Mindal looks confused as he sees nothing in front of him, until Kor kneels down and carefully outlines a section of the stone that you can easily see now is some kind of pressure plate.  You are not sure what would have happened had you stepped on that plate but you are pretty sure you would not have liked the outcome.  Mindal silently thanks Kor and the party moves on.  As you come around a turn in the passageway you can see that there is a feint light just up ahead.

Concentrating hard on looking for traps of any kind Mindal, Kor and Durnn fail to hear the commotion from the passageway in front of them.  Pemberton, Sten and Reinn frantically and quietly get their attention to stop and at that time they do hear the commotion in front of them.  From around the corner they can again hear excited yapping sounds coming from down the passageway.

For those of you who can speak Kobold.
[sblock]<smack>"Would you hurry up and bring the master his food, unless of course you want to be food for his pet."

"Now what is taking ‘gdshahj’ so long to get back here with that prisoner?  We can have some fun with it before we feed it to ‘gdasjgj’."[/sblock]

You are unsure of the number of creatures around the corner but you can assume that this is where they live and sleep.

[sblock]
Mindal - Listen=14
Kor - Listen=5
Durnn - Listen=7
Pemberton - Listen=18
Sten - Listen=20
Reinn - Listen=20

Mindal - Move Silently=7
Kor - Move Silently=16
Durnn - Move Silently=7
Pemberton - Move Silently=13
Sten - Move Silently=3
Reinn - Move Silently=12

Kobold - Kobold Listen=4[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 5, 2005)

Sten continues to follow provided the others keep moving.  He will save the rest of his spells for the healing afterwards and will charge in with his hooked hammer when presented with the opportunity.  He tries to be as quiet as he can (ha! a 3!).


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal realizing that he not only nearly stumbled into a trap, but now a group of Kobolds begins to rethink his front rank position. _Too late to go back now._ He moves forward 5' and readies his weapons to strike the first Kobold around the corner.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 5, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn whispers "Well, what are we waiting for? Let's charge 'em!" He shakes his battleaxe menacingly towards the location the gibberish is coming from.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal whispers to Durnn, "We can charge if you want, I thought perhaps this bend in the passage favored us, but we might find an open space beyond that would be even better if they are in a chamber rather than moving this way. I thought they might have one more trap ahead as well. These things always seem to come in threes."


----------



## Harvey (Jul 6, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Durnn replies in a hushed tone. "Nah, you're right... let them come to us. I can tell you I'm not eager to fall into any more traps."  He visibly winces as he mentions falling into traps. "Ready when you are..."  he looks to Mindal's lead.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 6, 2005)

Noticing that they are waiting for the enemy to come to them Rienn will take out his crossbow and wait for the ambush to start.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 6, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Cave Passageway*

With the light from Mindal's torch lighting the passageway way all the way to the corner you tensely wait to ambush the creatures as they come around the corner.  Several minutes pass by as you are sitting there waiting for the creatures to come around the corner.  After a bit you start to look at each other and wonder if they are going to be coming around the corner.  Every now and then you can make out some smattering of conversations, sometimes getting closer and other time fading away as if there is a large room around the corner and the creatures are going about their daily business, with no inkling of threat form you just around the corner.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Looking a bit sheepish, Mindal turns to the others and whispers, "Well so much for my plan. Kor, are you up for checking the way for traps then we can all charge in screaming like banshees and try to surprise them?"


----------



## Elocin (Jul 7, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> With the light from Mindal's torch lighting the passageway way all the way to the corner you tensely wait to ambush the creatures as they come around the corner.  Several minutes pass by as you are sitting there waiting for the creatures to come around the corner.  After a bit you start to look at each other and wonder if they are going to be coming around the corner.  Every now and then you can make out some smattering of conversations, sometimes getting closer and other time fading away as if there is a large room around the corner and the creatures are going about their daily business, with no inkling of threat form you just around the corner.




ooc: Ok can I say "around the corner" one more time in my above post.  Teach me not to re-read what I am writing, that was just horrible.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2005)

OOC: I did have an odd sense of going around in circles as I read it.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 7, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Looking a bit sheepish, Mindal turns to the others and whispers, "Well so much for my plan. Kor, are you up for checking the way for traps then we can all charge in screaming like banshees and try to surprise them?"




Koraero turns to Mindal and performs a series of hand movements and gestures (think of the visual of a base coach telling you to steal third). Koraero cuts himself off, realizing that Mindal has no idea what he is doing. He gives Mindal an exasperated look and then says as quietly as possible, "Okay, I'll give lessons later... I'll check ahead for traps and see if we can't, I don't know, _sneak_ up on them."

Koraero then sneaks ahead to scout the cave.

OOC:
To use as needed...
Search roll - 30! (a natural 20)
Move Silently - 21
Hide - 12
Listen - 5
Spot - 16


----------



## Elocin (Jul 7, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Cave Room 2*

Kor creeps up the passageway keeping to the shadows as much as possible and just before he rounds the corner he fades into the shadows disappearing from site.  Every few feet Kor makes sure to check the surrounding area for traps and to his surprise he does not find any.  As he rounds the corner he can see into the room beyond.  The passageway opens up into an extremely large room where he can see several of the creatures milling about doing mundane activities.  In the eastern passageway he sees a kobold dressed in robes emerge from a side passageway and clout the head of the creature next to him, yipping and yapping at it in its guttural language.  The creature slinks away then turns and runs directly toward where you are currently hiding.  As it draws closer it almost trips over its feet as its eyes meet yours.  For the briefest of moments it has a look of utter confusion on its face, not quite comprehending what it is seeing, before it grabs its spear and howls something over its shoulder.

The rest of you are waiting for Kor's return when all of a sudden you hear pandemonium break out from the down the passageway.  The few of you who can understand kobold hear, "INTRUDERS!!!!!"

Init:
Pemberton - Init=20
Sten - Init=17
Reinn - Init=13
Durnn - Init=12
Kor - Init=9
Kobold Sorc - Init=7
Kobold - Init=6
Mindal - Init=5

[sblock]Kobold - Listen=18, Spot=19
God how I wish I could constantly roll this well with any of my other characters, either PbP or RL.[/sblock]


----------



## Harvey (Jul 7, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1*

Everyone notices Durnn fidgeting as Kor does his searching, and when the cry rings out "INTRUDERS!!!!!" you can see a smile come across Durnn's face.

"About time!"  he calls out. "Drop me in a trap, will ya? Well, guess what? It's time to pay the piper." Holding his battleaxe, he charges towards the commotion.

OOC: Not knowing where he is going, Durnn is going to spend this round full moving into square 2622.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal, hearing the shout, realizes that now that surprise is gone speed is his best ally. He runs down the passage to support Kor his swords ready for action.

OOC: Assuming Kor clears the passage Mindal will move out into the room to engage a foe. Given where he falls in the initiative order, I'll wait until others act to state where exactly he goes.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 7, 2005)

(ooc: Since no one is engaged in melee right now you are free to move through anyone's space, just as long as you do not try and move through an enemies space as that will provoke an AOO.)


----------



## Mimic (Jul 7, 2005)

Rienn will rush forward (2519) in order to get a better view of what is going on.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sten moves as far as he can towards the room, not quite making it there with the twisting passageway slowing his movement.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 8, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Sten moves as far as he can towards the room, not quite making it there with the twisting passageway slowing his movement.




(ooc: Don't forget you can double move to get where you want to go.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 8, 2005)

_[ooc: I cant get much further than where Kor is now, so just move me up as far as I can go.]_


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

With a shout of "At them Retrivers!"  Mindal rushes to attack a Kobold with a swing of his sword. 1d20+5=20

OOC: Double move to 2423 to attack Kobold two. Assuming the 20 hits damage (2d6+3=11). AC is 16 this round and should be 18 once he can bring both swords into action.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 9, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

Koraero was just about to turn tail and run when he sees Mindal wisk past and cut into one of the Kobolds. _"Thank the gods! They'll probably all go for him now."_  Kor sidesteps out of the passageway and into the cave room. He then lets loose an arrow at one of the kobolds.

OOC:
1) Kor takes a 5 ft step to 2621.
2) Attacks kobold 8, rolling a 7 (even with flat-footed, this is likely a miss)


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 14, 2005)

Pemberton will give a blood curdling roar and run foward to support the groups new and slightly snide rogue.

   OOC: Double move to 2523, in between Durnn amd Mindal
           Intimdiate Check (Base of +3) = 13


----------



## Elocin (Jul 14, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Cave Room 2 Round 1*

Upon entering the 50' x 45' room you notice there are several creatures going about their daily routine.  Most of them are sitting by small fires eating something that you are pretty sure you do not want to know, as you do notice several humanoid sized bones lying here and there.  For those of you with darkvision you notice there seems to be something stringy hanging from the ceiling but you can't quite make it out.   Otherwise this room has nothing special in it as it seems to be an outpost and living quarters for these creatures.

Pemberton upon hearing the commotion and realizing that Mindal must have been seen moves up into the room, not knowing fully what to expect, but prepares for battle knowing how easily these creatures can be defeated.

Sten jostles his way past his comrades so he can get a look at the approaching battle to better assess where his skills can do the most work.

Reinn moves forward enough so he can still watch the parties back but he is far enough forward to provide any support to he can to his new found friends.

Durnn bursts into the room taking stock of the creatures around him and stops in front of one of the creatures who seems to have the biggest eye's he has ever seen.

Kor takes a side step forward to make room for Sten and Reinn and then looses an arrow at one of the Kobolds missing it completely with the arrow thudding into the cave wall somewhere in the distance.

One of the creatures starts speaking and moving his hands as then suddenly an Orb crackling with Electricity strikes out and hits Durnn as the crackling energy covers his body for a moment scorching his skin some.  The creature yells over its shoulder to something in the cave beyond.

Who ever can speak Draconic:[sblock]Master we are under attack prepare yourself![/sblock]

The creature with the wide eyes in front of Durnn is as white as a ghost from the scream from Pemberton and then with the look on Durnn's face the creature backpedals and trips over his feat and lands about 5' away.

The rest of the creatures make mad dashes for their weapons and then slowly move forward to attack the party.

Mindal moving as far as he can go sees his opportunity and stabs the Kobold in front of him in the neck almost severing its head from its body as the lifeless hunk of flesh falls to the ground before him.



Damage:[sblock]
Durnn - 8/13 HPs
[/sblock]


----------



## Harvey (Jul 14, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1 (HP 8/13)*

*Round #2:*
"Ouch! Kor, get that damn sorcerer! Alright you little... c'mere!"  Durnn closes and swings at the Kobold that tried to escape him with is battleaxe. 

OOC: Durnn moves to square 2723 and attacks Kobold #8. Attack 1d20 + 8 = 18. Damage 1d8 + 5 = 10.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 14, 2005)

Sten chants for a moment, _bless_ing his companions before drawing his hooked hammer and moving into the room (5ft step to 2521).

"More blood sacrifices to Lord Grumbar.  His price must be met." Sten says as he readies himself to move where he can next round.  He'll keep an eye on Durnn to make sure that he is alright.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 14, 2005)

(ooc: Everyone that goes after Sten now gets a +1 to attack and saving throws vs. fear.)


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 14, 2005)

OOC:The kobold in 2523 is the prone one yes?

IC: Pemberton moves to finish off the terrified kobold on the floor, jabbing with his Rapier and stabbing with the sword.

The Rapier slips by over its head http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=117295,
as does the sword http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=117297. He remains where he is, ready to take an attack of opportunity if it tries to get up.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 14, 2005)

(Kobold #8 is the prone one, the one in front of you is brandishing a spear)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal excited by his early sucess continues to press the attack. 

OOC: If the Kobold at 2523 is still standing on his turn he attacks (1d20+3=23, 1d20+3=23)with both swords. If the Kobold is down he will charge to either 2526 or 2626 which ever is open and attack (loosing one of the natural twenties he rolled!) either Kobold 5 or Kobold 6 which ever is still standing. Crit confirmation (1d20+3=23, 1d20+3=8) Damage will be Crit damage (2d6+6=12) and 
regular damage (1d6+2=8) further if he does move to attack the blow will do an extra skirmish bonus (1d6=3). Wow three natural 20's in a round, too bad he couldn't get to the Sorcerer.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 15, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

Koraero tries to take aim at the kobold lobbing spells. He fires a shot at the beast and waits to see if it strikes.

OOC:
1) Kor shoots an arrow at the kobolod sorcerer, rolling a 14. If that actually hits, he deals 3 damage.
2) Kor does not move.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 19, 2005)

Reinn nods to himself as he watches Koraero try to take out the sorcerer, obviously it was a leader of some type. "Take out the head the the rest will follow." He thinks to himself as he mutters the words of magic that were ingrained into him in the academy.

He watches with satifaction as a burst of light leaps from his finger and flys and hits the sorcerer.

ooc magic missle - damage 4


----------



## Elocin (Jul 19, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Cave Room 2 - Round 2*

Pemberton sidesteps to finish off the kobold attempting to crawl away on the ground but is distracted by the kobold to his left and his first strike misses horribly but he is able to thrust his sword through the kobolds chest impaling the kobold to the ground, killing it.

Sten take a step into the room praying to his god to offer a _Blessing_ to his allies in battle.

Reinn moves up behind Sten once more continuing to protect the rear of the group all the while chanting out a spell that launches a glowing ball of light at the Sorcerer, striking him in the chest, almost knocking the Kobold Sorcerer from its feet.

"Ouch! Kor, get that damn sorcerer! Alright you little... c'mere!" Durnn changes his tactic mid swing as Pemberton steps in front of him to finish off the Kobold lying on the ground so Durnn now focus's his attack on the Kobold about to leap on Pemberton's back and essentially splits it in two, blood fountaining skyward.

Kor takes a pot shot at the sorcerer and notices his arrow strike true and imbed itself in the already blackened chest of the Sorcerer.

The Kobold Sorcerer, with blood flowing freely down his robe, throws some sand in the air and utters a spell and then stumbles back a step.

[sblock]
Pemberton, Sten & Reinn - Spellcraft Check  You know that the spell the Kobold Sorcerer is casting is sleep and it seems to be centered on Sten.
Sleep Spell DC-12
Sten - Will Save=15
Reinn - Will Save=13
Durnn - Will Save=16
Kor - Is unaffected by sleep spells.[/sblock]

The remaining Kobolds move up to take positions and attack the party missing horribly.  You can barely see the kobold that is hanging back by the Kobold Sorcerer bring out a sling and swirl it over its head then slinging a stone at Reinn.  The stone flies straight and true and bounces off of Reinn’s forehead, leaving a growing red welt.

With a smile spreading across his face Mindal see the kobold thrust his spear at his midsection and overbalance himself, leaving himself wide open.  Mindal takes this excellent opportunity to swing his sword with all his might and laying open the kobold from his left shoulder to his right hip.  The kobold goes down screaming as Mindal takes a 5' step past the dying creature to threaten another one.

[sblock]HP's
Reinn - 6/7
Durnn - 8/13[/sblock]

(ooc: Pemberton the kobold you were attacking was prone, flat-footed  and essentially cowering so his AC went down to 8 which is why you were able to hit and kill it.)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Shouting encouragement to his companions Mindal says, "Victory is at hand my friends, press the attack." He whirls his short swords (1d20+3=19, 1d20+3=10) in a fierce attack and 
strikes(1d6+3=5) the Kobold before him. 

OOC: If the Kobold falls he'll take another 5' step and continue his attack, if it survives he'll attack it again.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 19, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

Koraero, impressed with his accuracy lets out a suprised "Hmph." He then pulls back the bow string and fires at the sorcerer again.

OOC:
1) Kor shoots at kobold sorcerer, rolling a 7, presumably missing
2) Kor does not move


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 20, 2005)

Pemberton attacks the kobold in 2624 lunging past it harmlessly, however his follow up attack with his shortsword connects with a solid, if unspectaculr blow 

    If that does take it out he will step foward into 2724


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sten moves from his position at the back to a more aggressive position by the rear kobold. (double move out and around the front line to 2626)


----------



## Harvey (Jul 21, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1 (HP 8/13)*

Durnn continues to plow through with a big grin on his face...

OOC: Durnn will attack the kobold in 2723. Attack 1d20 + 8 = 11. A miss I assume.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 21, 2005)

Reinn grabs his forehead where the rock bounced off from staggering backwards reeling slightly from the pain, he mentally makes a note of what the creature that hit him looks like. He will get his, all in due time though, there are bigger fish to fry at the moment. He grabs his crossbow aims at the sorcerer and lets fly.

Once he finishes his attack he will move up into the cave (2422)

"Spread out don't bunch together."

ooc: crossbow attack 22 Threat confirmation: no
crossbow damage: 4


----------



## Elocin (Jul 22, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Cave Room 2 - Round 3*

Pemberton attacks the kobold in front of him with his first strike deflected by the creatures spear leaving an opening up for his shortsword to sneak in and sink its blade up to the hilt.  Pemberton plants a foot into the creature’s chest and pulls his sword free as takes a step forward.

Sten strategically moves around the room to threaten the creature that is taking pot shots at them with its sling.

Reinn reeling from the solid hit to the head steadies himself and fires his crossbow and see that his bolt will fly true and thuds into the face of the sorcerer, silencing it forever.

Durnn attempts to plow through the creature in front of him but the creature is able to brings it spear up in time to block the blow.

Upon seeing the Sorcerer fall, Kor quickly switches his aim to another creature but upon doing so he falters a little bit and his arrow passes the creature to strike harmlessly off the wall behind him.

The spear wielding creatures continue to press the attack but both miss horribly one of them even dropping its spear in the attack.

The creature that is now being threatened by Sten takes a 5' step back and launches a stone in his direction missing horribly.

Mindal slashes his weapon at the creature who dropped his spear and easily dispatches it and takes a step over its lifeless body.

The party is happy to note that there are only two creatures left when all of a sudden you hear something screech from the smaller room in front of you.  Suddenly skittering across the roof, about 30' up, you see an extremely large spider with another one of these creatures riding it scurry over the roof and then drop to the ground.  At which point the creature riding the spider starts to weave a spell and casts it northward.  With venom dripping from its mandibles all eight of its eye focus on Mindal as it waits to attack.

Spellcraft Check
Pemberton and Reinn notice the creature casting and recognize that it is a divine spell called Wave of Grief  Pemberton, Sten & Reinn Spellcraft check (1d20+5=22, 1d20+3=9, 1d20+6=21)

Will Save
[sblock]Wave of Grief DC-14
Reinn - Will Save=10
Durnn - Will Save=2
Kor - Will Save=4
Mindall - Will Save=21
The three of you who failed the save are now at a -3 to attack, saves and skill checks.[/sblock]

New Init:
Pemberton - Init=20
Master - Init=20
Sten - Init=17
Reinn - Init=13
Durnn - Init=12
Kor - Init=9
Kobold Sorc - Init=7
Kobold - Init=6
Mindal - Init=5


----------



## Scotley (Jul 23, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal is startled by the appearance of the new foe. He tries to attack with both short swords (1d20+3=6, 1d20+3=4), but his aim is off and he fails to hit the target. Cursing under his breath he prepares to wade in again.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 25, 2005)

Pemberton looks at the new and hideous arrival and decides that having vermin, _right damn well next to him_ is not something he wants to deal with for longer than he really has to. However both his thrust and his swing go wide.
"Swamp and flank this thing people, it's bigger than any of us."

OOC:
Rapier 
Shortsword


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 25, 2005)

His attention diverted from the kobold in the back, Sten steps to the side a bit more before laying into the huge spider with both ends of his hooked hammer.  One narrowly hits(?) (16, 4dmg) while the other lands solidly (21, 3dmg) dealing only a glancing blow.
_
[ooc: move over one square(2726) to flank w/ Mindal. forgot to include flanking in my rolls.]_


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 25, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

Those looking at Koraero notice the expression on his face change from determination in the heat of battle to one of pure depression. Koraero sees the others start to swarm around the spider-riding kobold. _Well, I hope they've got that covered or we're all doomed. I suppose I might as well see if I can do anything about the others... If by some miracle we survive the spider..._ Korareo musters all his strength to fire an arrow at the kobold hanging back, hoping to find a glimpse of victory in this bleak hour.

OOC:
1) Kor shoots at kobold 6, rolling a 9, presumably missing
2) Kor does not move


----------



## Mimic (Jul 26, 2005)

ooc: Sorry about the disappearing act, work has been very busy of late.

Reinn involuntarily flinches back from the huge spider before he catches himself, he never did like spiders much and he liked this one even less. 

Working his way through the wave of grief that the small creature cast he once again calls upon his arcane abilites calling a small globe of viscous liquid to appear in his hand he tosses at the spider (lesser orb of acid.) He then boldly steps up to face it head to head

ooc:
ranged touch attack 12
damage if applicable 3
move to space 2523


----------



## Harvey (Jul 29, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1 (HP 8/13)*

"What in the Realms is that!"  Durnn exclaims as the spider drops down from seemingly out of nowhere. Extremely startled, Durnn tries to pull himself together enough to finish off the kobold in front of him. 

OOC: Attack 1d20 + 4 = 12. Not sure if this one his or not.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 29, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Cave Room 2 - Round 3*

Pemberton caught a little off guard by a rather larger spider dropping down right in front of him thrust with both swords missing the creature completely.  He then shouts to the rest of the group, "Swamp and flank this thing people, it's bigger than any of us."

The black plate mail wearing kobold on top of the spider starts to move his hands and shouts out to his god as suddenly a glowing red flail appears in front of it and flies off to strike at Sten thudding hard against his shield.  Seeing the flail spring into action and attack you see the Kobold reach around behind him to ready his crossbow to strike.

The spider whips forward striking out with its mandibles and to attack Mindal who quite frankly was expecting the attack and had his swords up and ready to defend himself.

Sten ignoring the worthless kobold behind him with the more dangerous foe now appearing he takes two swings and is able to hack into the leg and the body of this spider.  Black ichor fountains out almost drenching Sten as the spider screeches in pain.

Reinn is momentarily frozen with indecision as the large spider drops in on the group but is able to compose himself from his fear of spiders.  He starts to cast a spell and lobs a small globe of viscous liquid that splashes acid over the head of the spider damaging it even further.

Durnn upon seeing the new foe decides to get rid of the few remaining smaller threats but does not see the kobold shift slightly so misses his attack.

Kor in all the excitement lets anguish get the better of him as he also attempt to diminish the enemies in front of him and misses his shot at the kobold as well.

The kobold with the sling takes a step back and with renewed vigor to attack, mainly due to his Master showing up, lobs a stone at the Sten striking his square in the back.

The kobold with the spear attempts to strike Durnn but the point harmlessly brushed off his armor.

Mindal staring right into the face of the spider is troubled with what might happen next and misses with both attacks.

HP's
[sblock]
Reinn - 6/7
Durnn - 8/13
Sten - 16/18
Spider 12/22[/sblock]


New Init:
Pemberton - Init=20
Master - Init=20
Sten - Init=17
Reinn - Init=13
Durnn - Init=12
Kor - Init=9
Kobold - Init=6
Mindal - Init=5


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 30, 2005)

Ignoring the stupid kobold with the rocks, Sten strikes at the spider again with both ends of his hooked hammer.  The hammer smashes into the spider, but the pick is more awkwardly aimed but still hits(?) 

ooc:
forgot the flanking bonus again.
rolls
19 to hit, 7 dmg
15 to hit, 4 dmg
thats 2 out of 18 damage, not 2 hp remaining correct?


----------



## Harvey (Jul 30, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1 (HP 8/13)*

A snarl comes from Durnn's mouth. "Why won't you die, you little runt!"  he bellows as he continues his attempts to dispatch the kobold. 

OOC: Attack 1d20 + 4 = 23. This one definitely hit! Damage 1d8 + 5 = 11.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 30, 2005)

Pemberton strikes out with his rapier, burying it deep in the spider's side, as he withdraws it a small trickle of ichor drips out of the puncture. His shortsword slashes  into one of it's legs 



OOC: Rapier - attack 22 (Nat 20) 19 on confirmation roll   3 ppints of damage.
        Shortsword - attack 22 (Nat 20) 4 on confirmation  1 point of damage


----------



## Elocin (Jul 30, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> thats 2 out of 18 damage, not 2 hp remaining correct?




(ooc: right sorry about that, I did it backwards for you and the spider, will change now.)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

OOC: Can't seem to reach invisible castle today. Please roll for me. Two attacks with short swords at +5 each damage is 1d6+3 and 1d6+1. 

Mindal attacks the spider with his whirling blades trying hard to avoid getting hit himself.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 31, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

Watching his arrow harmlessly fly past the kobold, Koraero wearily raises his bow again hoping that he can somehow strike true.

OOC:
1) Kor shoots at kobold 6, rolling a 9, missing again
2) Kor does not move


----------



## Elocin (Aug 1, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Can't seem to reach invisible castle today. Please roll for me. Two attacks with short swords at +5 each damage is 1d6+3 and 1d6+1.
> 
> Mindal attacks the spider with his whirling blades trying hard to avoid getting hit himself.





(ooc: And here are your attacks, you hit with the first but missed with the second.)


----------



## Mimic (Aug 1, 2005)

Not wanting to use his few remaining spells, Reinn swings his morningstar at the spider thing.

ooc
attack 12 which is more then likely a miss but just in case
damage  4


----------



## Elocin (Aug 1, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Cave Room 2 - Round 5*

Pemberton strikes out with his rapier, burying it deep in the spider's side, as he withdraws it a small trickle of ichor drips out of the puncture. His shortsword slashes into one of it's legs damaging it.

The master scans his opponents and seeing that Pemberton seems to be doing the most damage aims his crossbow at him and fires.  The blow thuds into Pemberton's chest with such force it almost knocks him from his feet.

The glowing red flail continues to batter at Sten’s shield but has yet to find an opening in his defense to strike him down.

With venom dripping from its fangs and acid sizzling the side of its face it lunges at Reinn but falters as its damaged legs hinders it.

Ignoring the stupid kobold with the rocks, Sten strikes at the spider again with both ends of his hooked hammer. The hammer smashes down into the abdomen of the spider cracking its exoskeleton and the hook plunges through this opening skewering the spiders hearts killing it.  With the spasms from the spider the master is thrown to the ground.

Reinn takes a step forward and draws his morningstar to attack the Master but just misses it.

A snarl comes from Durnn's mouth. "Why won't you die, you little runt!" he bellows as he swings his battleaxe with all his might and guts the kobold in front of him the creature dead before it even hits the ground.

Watching his arrow harmlessly fly past the kobold, Koraero wearily raises his bow again hoping that he can somehow strike true as he lets his arrow fly and before it even leaves his bow he knows that he has missed once again.

The last remaining kobold seeing the plight of its fellows knows that death is near but attempts to make his way to freedom.  He moves a distance away and then launches a stone at Mindal hoping to clear a path to freedom but misses.

Mindal also takes a step forward to stand beside Reinn as he plunges one of his swords into the Masters unarmored armpit but his other sword glances off the chest armor with a resounding clang. 

HP's
[sblock]
Reinn - 6/7
Durnn - 8/13
Sten - 16/18
Spider  - Dead
Master - 18/24
Pemberton - 13/20[/sblock]

New Init:
Pemberton - Init=20
Master - Init=20
Sten - Init=17
Reinn - Init=13
Durnn - Init=12
Kor - Init=9
Kobold - Init=6
Mindal - Init=5

[sblock]
Kobold Cleric AC - 23 (prone until his round so Pemberton gets to hit an AC of 19)[/sblock]


----------



## Harvey (Aug 1, 2005)

*Durnn, Earth Genasi Fighter 1 (8/13)*

With the foe in front of him downed, Durnn scans the battlefield in a frenzy. Trying to keep his mind on the current fight instead of the waves of grief he feels in the pit of his stomach, his eyes latch on the Kobold in the corner of the room. With a bellow, he raises his masterwork battleaxe and charges at the panicked kobold.

OOC: Durnn is going to charge the Kobold in 2326. He receives a +2 to attack, but a -2 to AC. He will end up in square 2325. Attach 1d20 + 7 + 1 (bless) - 2 (grief) + 2 (charge) = 22. Damage 1d8 + 5 = 7.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Taking full advantage of his flanking position Mindal attacks the master with both swords (1d20+5=19, 1d20+5=16). His blades seem to connect and he hopes they were able to damage (1d6+3=9, 1d6+1=7) the fell creature.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Reinn Aasimar warmage 7/8*

Distracted by the greif spell Reinn stumbles slightly as he swings his morningstar causing him to miss the armored opponent infront of him.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 2, 2005)

Sten follows through with his attacks concentrating on the master kobold with the spider out of the way.  His swings miss finding it difficult to hit the little runt.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 3, 2005)

Pemberton's Rapier just about finds it's mark in the prone kobold before him, the point driving deep into the master's side. It twists out of his way and his follow up blow with the shortsword goes wide.

OOC: 5 points of damage


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 3, 2005)

OOC: I believe the Master will draw an AAO when he gets up?
       Pemberton's misses (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=126586)


----------



## Elocin (Aug 3, 2005)

(ooc: thank you for reminding me as I woudl have forgotten that little detail.  The people standing aroudn him can make an AOO and either you can roll it or I can take care of it at the next posting.)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Seizing the opportunity presented by the master's fall and attempt to rise, Mindal attacks (1d20+5=25) landing a blow (1d6+3=6) on the master kobold.

OOC: Crit Check (1d20+5=13)  I don't think that will be enough to make it a crit but just in case extra damage would be 1d6+3=6


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Gesturing with a sword at the last remaining Kobold Mindal shouts, "Remember Reinn wants a prisoner."


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 3, 2005)

"Then he can have one!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 3, 2005)

Sten's AoO misses.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 9, 2005)

Reinn's Aoo misses


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 10, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

Not wanting to take any chances hitting his fellow companions, Koraero holds his bow at the ready in case more monstrous spider-riding kobolds descend upon them.

OOC:
1) Kor has a readied action to fire an arrow at any creature that he can see that takes a hostile action.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 10, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Cave Room 2 - Round 6*

Pemberton's Rapier just about finds it's mark in the prone kobold before him, the point driving deep into the master's side. It twists out of his way and his follow up blow with the shortsword goes wide.

Chuckling to himself the fully armored Kobold in front of you gains its feet using its armored arms to block the blows the party rains down on him.  Upon reaching his feat he grabs some amulet around his neck and you see him begin to cast a spell.  Upon completion of the spell a sick yellow light surrounds Pemberton and he seems to freeze in place as all his muscles contract at once and stay there.

Spellcraft Check
[sblock]Pemberton, Sten & Reinn Spellcraft check (1d20+5=25, 1d20+3=5, 1d20+6=9)  Pemberton sees that the kobold is casting a Hold Person spell and realizes too late that the target seems to be him.[/sblock]

Sten follows through with his attacks concentrating on the master kobold with the spider out of the way. His swings miss finding it difficult to hit the little runt but he is thankful to see that glowing flail that has been dogging him disappear.

Reinn notices that the grief that had taken hold of his heart seems to disappear but even with hope filling his heart once more his strike glances off this things armor.

With the foe in front of him downed, Durnn scans the battlefield in a frenzy. With the grief being burnt away from the pit of his stomach his eyes latch on the Kobold in the corner of the room. With a bellow, he raises his masterwork battleaxe and charges at the panicked kobold cleaving half its head from its shoulder with one mighty blow.  A new sense of hope flows through Durnn as he refocuses on the one opponent left.

Not wanting to take any chances hitting his fellow companions, Koraero holds his bow at the ready in case more monstrous spider-riding kobolds descend upon them.  He does feel the wave of grief that over took him fading to the power of Sten's earlier blessing.

Taking full advantage of his flanking position Mindal attacks the master with both weapons but the creature’s defenses prove to be formidable.

HP's
[sblock]
Reinn - 6/7
Durnn - 8/13
Sten - 16/18
Master - 7/24
Pemberton - 13/20[/sblock]

New Init:
Pemberton - Init=20
Master - Init=20
Sten - Init=17
Reinn - Init=13
Durnn - Init=12
Kor - Init=9
Mindal - Init=5

AC's[sblock]
Kobold Cleric AC - 23[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Undaunted by the Kobold's stout defenses Mindal attacks (1d20+5=6, 1d20+5=22) again, narrowly missing his foe.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 10, 2005)

[ooc: Scotley, I think you may have hit with that second one.  Mindal is flanking with Sten and Sten's bless is still active]

Sten continues to swing and narrowly misses again.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2005)

OOC: Cool, I figured in the flank, but missed the bless somehow. 

Mindal has thought the blow did not penetrate the armor, but on seeing fresh blood on the blade he knew his short sword (1d6+1=7) found flesh after all.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 11, 2005)

Pemberton, um, stands there and does SFA?
  Oh yeah, make a Will Save Luke!, or not as the case maybe.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 11, 2005)

*Reinn Aassimar warmage 1*

Realising that the creature before him is too well armored Rienn steps backwards out of direct combat and starts to cast a spell

ooc: magic missle damage 6


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 12, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

_"Damn, the only thing left is that beast of a kobold. There's no way I'm tossing an arrow in there. Ugh, I'm going to have to get in melee with it. Hope I don't get killed..."
_

OOC:
1) Kor drops his bow.
2) Kor moves to 2526, taking a wide berth around the kobold to avoid an attack of opportunity.
3) During the move, Kor draws his rapier.
4) Kor jabs at the kobold master, rolling a [1d20+2 +1(bless) +2(flanking)]=22, and missing

BTW, is the wave of grief effect completely gone or just lessened by the bless?


----------



## Elocin (Aug 12, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> BTW, is the wave of grief effect completely gone or just lessened by the bless?





(ooc: sorry I forgot to mention that, Wave of Grief is completely gone.)


----------



## Elocin (Aug 17, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Cave Room 2 - Round 7*

Pemberton tries to break the magical bonds surrounding his body but to no avail.

Blood pooling at the feet of the armored figure you hear him call out to his god as he steps to his left swinging his flail at Mindal's head and connecting with a solid thud causing blood to spurt from Mindal’s nose and ears.

Sten upon seeing the damaged Kobold falter and knows he will not last much longer prepares to heal his friends as it looks like most of them are in dire need of some medical help.

Reinn takes a step back and launches another globe of magical force at the creature bringing it to its knees.

Durnn prepares to block the creature’s path in case it decides to make a run for its life.

Kor upon seeing the only one remaining enemy decides to enter melee as he does not want to hit any of his friends with his bow.  He moves forward drawing his rapier and plunges the point of it into the creatures black heart killing it.

After a few more moments Pemberton is able to move once more and everyone breathes a sigh of relief that no one fell to these foul creatures and it now looks like they have a nice place to weather out the storm.  Well of course after they search the place thoroughly.

HP's
[sblock]
Reinn - 6/7
Durnn - 8/13
Sten - 16/18
Master - Dead
Mindal - 10/16
Pemberton - 13/20[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal tries to shake off the ringing in his ears from that last blow. He wipes his blades and the blood from his face. Still stunned he looks around trying to focus on what needs to be done next.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 17, 2005)

Sten moves quickly to Mindal's side now that the creature is dead and draws his wand from his belt. "You look like you could use some healing." he says as he uses a charge.  he then does the same for Pemberton before asking, "Anyone else need tending too?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal stiffens as the magic hits him then a grin crosses his face. "That's good stuff. Thank you Sten. I'm ready for another half dozen Kobolds now." He looks around as if waking from a dream, "did anybody question the prisoner yet?"


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 18, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

Koraero leans over the dead heap of the master kobold. He grabs hold of any non-blood stained section of cloth on his dead body and uses it to wipe off his blade. He then begins searching the corpse for any items of interest and/or value.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 18, 2005)

Pemberton shakes himself as he regains control of his limbs, "And that, as they say is that, good job people," he looks at Kor, "You want a prisoner? One of them might not quite have bled to death yet if you want to waste a charge. I'll check that really is all of them," he moves over to the alcove (2927) and after peeking round the corner examines into that area. If there is obvious treasure then he doesn't go in, for fear of traps.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 18, 2005)

"Do we really need a prisoner?  Grumbar demands blood and I would rather it be their's instead of mine." replies Sten.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 18, 2005)

*Reinn 6/7 hp Aassimar warmage 1st*

"No, we have no need of a prisoner any longer, any information that we could get would be useless now." Reinn adds in as he helps search the bodies, the leaders in particular.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 19, 2005)

*Chapter 2 - Cave Room 2 - Epilogue*

With all the foes lying dead at your feet you are able to breathe a little easier now and tend to the wounded.  Sten moves amongst the party healing and bandaging where needed as the rest go about the duty of stripping everything of value from the dead kobolds.  

Pemberton walks over to the alcove and see that the ceiling goes up quite a bit higher than the larger room and seems to be strewn with webs and the occasional unrecognizable lumps within the webbing.  There seems to be some type of alter in one of the corners and there is a pile of rags and grasses which you assume the creature was using to sleep on to the right of the alter.

The items the kobolds were carrying are non-descript spears and a few slings plus the armor that the kobolds were wearing and some money pieces that you all collect and pool together.

The kobold Sorcerer has a few gems tucked away in a pouch under its robes and tucked away in ones of its pockets you find a slim piece of wood polished black.

The Kobold Master is wearing full plate and is holding a MW flail in a death grip.  On one of its hands you can see a ring and he seems to have some form of amulet around its neck plus what you would assume, and Sten confirms, is its holy symbol - dedicated to Wee Jas.

Treasure so Far:
122 gold
4 Gems
Wand
Ring
Amulet


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 22, 2005)

Pemberton looks over the lumps in the spider's web, just checking to see if any of them are either moving or humanoid sized, if not he returns to the main cave, checks the dead and looks around, "Durnn? You want to see if there are any secret passages or other suprises around here. This place is probably clear but you can never tell with kobolds. I figure that puts you in your element,"
      "As for the rest, if it might be magic dump it in a bag and Brenden, or the boss, can check it over later, then lets get back to the others, no point staying in here."


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 22, 2005)

"We should try and get our horses in out of that weather.  Perhaps they can take shelter in the upper part of this cave now that we are sure there are no more nasty kobolds down here." says Sten.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 22, 2005)

The enitre cave system is tall enough for a horse to get through to the larger room you are in now.  There are some tight spots through the tunnel where a horse will have to duck its head to get by (might be best to just blindfold the horses) but with the crap that is in this cave you can bypass all the hazards (like the pit) and safely store your horses in the much larger room.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 22, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"Yes, let's get the horse inside. We should set guard in case there are any other Kobolds who might come home unexpectedly. I will be willing to stand first watch."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 22, 2005)

*Reinn Aasimar Warmage 1st*

"I will take second watch." Reinn adds in as he goes and helps whoever is bringing in the horses.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 22, 2005)

As you bring the horse's inside the cave they are fine until they get to the large cave where the smell the scent of the large dead spider.  At this point the horse's start to panic and attempt to bolt but you are able to keep them inline with some strong hands and some soft spoken words calming them down.  At which point you think it wise to remove the husk from the cave.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 23, 2005)

Sten works to remove the corpse knowing that the others would be better at calming the horses than he could.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal works to calm the horses. "Easy, easy, its just a big bad bug that we squashed, easy there."


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 24, 2005)

OOC:
Wasn't there a really narrow passage at the top of the cave that we all had to crawl through?


----------



## Elocin (Aug 25, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Wasn't there a really narrow passage at the top of the cave that we all had to crawl through?





(ooc: D'Oh!!!   Dang it I knew when I was typing the parts about the horse I was forgetting some minor detail, well lets just ignore that part and the horse are fine and nothing happens during the night (which I was not planning on anyway) unless of course a certain party members decides to go and check the smaller cave that the master lived andslept next to his alter - hint hint nudge nudge.)


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 25, 2005)

: Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mimic (Aug 26, 2005)

ooc: If we can get a dwarf with armor though, the horses should be a breeze.  

ic: Once he has been relieved of guard duty Reinn will go check out the smaller cave that the 'master' lived in. If anyone else wants to go they are more then welcome.

(hint taken)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal follows Reinn just in case he finds some trouble.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 26, 2005)

Reinn and Mindal go search the small cave to see if there is anything else inside that the party need to be aware of.  Upon searching around the area both of them find a chest that was hidden under the pile of rags the creature was using as a bed.  They drag it out and continue to look over the place finding nothing else of value even among the desiccated bodies still trapped inside the webs above their heads.  During the search Mindal takes another look at the alter but is unable to discover any other information except it is an alter to Wee Jas.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Pointing to the chest they found, "Hey Kor, you want to look this thing over before we try to open it? These little guys seemed to be fond of traps."


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 29, 2005)

Sten remains with the horses while the others check out the other room.


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 30, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Pointing to the chest they found, "Hey Kor, you want to look this thing over before we try to open it? These little guys seemed to be fond of traps."




Koraero looks at Mindal with over-dramaticized indignation. "Why would I know anything about that kind of thing? What do I look like some kind of thief to you??" Koraero's voice suddenly trails off as his eyes become transfixed by the lock on the chest. Under his breath you hear, "Ooh, is that a Kisiran lock...??" Koraero hustles over to the chest, searches it for traps with an almost childlike wonder. Assuming he finds no hazards, he then tries to open it.

OOC:
Wasn't sure if you wanted to roll these "off-camera" or not.
Search +10
Disable Device +9


----------



## Elocin (Aug 31, 2005)

Kor gleefully inspects the chest for any traps and upon looking in the lock sees a tiny needle set upon a spring waiting for anyone to tamper with the lock.  He can even see some green substance dripping off the needle that he expects is some kind of poison.  He chuckles to himself as this is an easy trap to disable and he is so accomplished at disarming it he thinks that he could even re-set the trap if he so wishes to do so.

Upon opening the chest he is greeted by the gleam of gold coins and the sparkle of a few gems.  It seems that the world has dissolved around him as he starts to slowly pluck the gold coins from their resting place and starts to count them.  After getting about half way through counting them he notices a few other things at the bottom of the chest as well, a platinum ring and some potions of a type he has not seen before.  At the very bottom of the chest he finds a folded parchment that when he opens it he sees what looks like a map and some form of writing on it.


Treasure[sblock]
800 GP
Map
4 gems 
1 platinum ring
3 potions
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"Thank you Kor, I have a feeling that we would have found that green stuff to be most unpleasant. Your talents are greatly appreciated and I intended no slight in asking you to save me hide once more."  Looking over the goods and restraining his desire to play with posible magic, Mindal asks to see the map.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 31, 2005)

As the two of them bring out the chest, Sten says, "It would appear that these little vermin were rich.  It is of great benefit to our good fortune that we decided to camp in this cave tonight.  I can check for Magic if you wish."  He then proceeds to cast _detect magic_ on these items and those recoved from the master unless someone objects.


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 31, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

Koraero fumbles around with the treasure from the chest and hands the map over to Mindal. Not even waiting for him to take a look at it, he says, "So whadda you think? Is it a treasure map?"

OOC:
While fumbling to get the map to Mindal, Kor tries to palm one of the gems for himself. 

Sleight of Hand is +10, for a result of 26


----------



## Mimic (Aug 31, 2005)

*Reinn Aasimar warmage*

Reinn watches Mindal unfold the map, his curiosty peaked as to what it could be.

"Are any of the objects magical?" He asks Sten, once he has completed his casting.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 1, 2005)

Sten begins to cast the detect magic spell as Kor fumbles the map a bit as he hands it over to Mindal.  Reinn approaches Mindal to get a good look at the map as he begins to unfold it.  Sten finishes casting his spell and notices that the wand, ring, amulet, 3 potions are indeed magic.  As he lifts his head up to announce to the rest of the group that these things are indeed magical he notices that the map is glowing a bright blue as well and yells out an alarm.

Mindal freezes his actions as Reinn respectfully takes a few steps back, just in case.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal stands frozen hardly daring to breath. "What are you thinking I'm holding here? Some sort of trap?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 1, 2005)

"Yes, don't open it until I have a better look at it."  Sten says, concentrating to get a better sense of the strength and type of magic involved.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 3, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Yes, don't open it until I have a better look at it."  Sten says, concentrating to get a better sense of the strength and type of magic involved.




Sten carefully takes the map from Mindal as Mindal lets slip a sigh of relief.  Carefully examining the map Sten sees that the source of the glow is of moderate strength and seems to have the aura of abjuration.  He knows it is definitely from the arcane side of magic and does not know if this trap could be disabled or possibly dispelled.

Kor
[sblock]I forgot to mention that no one noticed you palming one of the gems and once everyone's attention focus's on the map you see that you snagged a ruby before you place it in your pocket.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 4, 2005)

*Mindal*

"That's what I get for underestimating these guys."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 6, 2005)

"I am fairly certain that it is a trap.  I don't think that we should open it.  From what I can tell it is moderately powerful and definitely an abjuration of sorts.  Anyone else have a clue what it might hold or how to disarm it? Perhaps we ought to hold on to it till the boss can take a look at it." says Sten upon completing his examination.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 8, 2005)

*Reinn Aasimar 7/8*

"We should keep it safe until it can be disarmed properly, no need to take a big risk when we are in unknown territory." Reinn adds in taking another step back.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sten stuffs the map away in his pack for safe keeping. "Agreed. So shall we rest up here with the horses safely in doors and head out again tomorrow?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"I vote for a rest. I wonder how bad the storm will be tomorrow. I'll just have a look at the sky." Mindal takes a look outside and makes a prediction.

OOC: Survival to predict weather (1d20+2=17)


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 9, 2005)

OOC: Are you guys back when I hear you now?


----------



## Elocin (Sep 9, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "I vote for a rest. I wonder how bad the storm will be tomorrow. I'll just have a look at the sky." Mindal takes a look outside and makes a prediction.
> 
> OOC: Survival to predict weather (1d20+2=17)




It looks like there might be some light snowing but nothing to really hamper your travel.  You also notice as you peak outside is that the snow has completely covered your tracks and because of the lip of rock over your head the mouth of the cave will be covered by snow shortly so no one else will be able to see that their is a cave here, unless of course they know about the cave from previous travels.

(ooc: I was assuming that they would have brought everything out into the larger room after they found the chest and what not, so everyone I would assume is in the larger cavern.)


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 9, 2005)

"Have the kobolds got anything we might consider edible?, If so lets grab it, any supplies will give us that little bit more endurance. I for one do not fancy wandering the countryside in the dark and snow, so lets hunker down, set watches and hope to make good time tomorrow."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 9, 2005)

"Sounds good, anyone still injured?" replies Sten.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 14, 2005)

Going through all the stuff from the kobolds most of it you did not want to touch in the first place but you had to sift through all the muck, nasty creatures these kobolds are.  They do seem to have some foodstuff stored away but you are pretty sue you will save this food to eat last as it does not look all that appetizing and quite frankly you aren’t really sure what the meat consists of.

With that you guys rest for the night as the storm rages outside and when you wake up and dig yourselves out of the cave the glare from the sun almost blinds you and you crawl out to a gorgeous sunny day.  Looking up and down the trail you are glad you did seek shelter as the trail in both directions has been swept clean of everything by the storm last night.  You even notice that most of the trees have been shredded of their leaves and seem to be bare of life.

With that you bring out the horses and continue your trek to your destination.

(ooc: 5 rations each that will make you a bit queasy when you eat but nothing too serious.)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal breaths deeply of the clean air and enjoys the feel of sunshine on his face for a moment. "What a splendid day. Shall we continue our quest?" He is obviously eager to get moving again.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 14, 2005)

In the morning, Sten preforms his prayers on the cold earth of the cave, happy to give ministrations to Grumbar underground.  With the blood of the kobolds already given to his master, Sten does not scar his arms again today.

Once outside with the rest he stretches and looks around. "Absolutely, lead the way." Sten replies, motioning for Mindal and the others to take the lead.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 14, 2005)

"Well we might have food from the kobolds, but I very doubt if the horses will eat it," he looks at Mindal, "I would suggest we dismount and walk the horses, not only is the footing likely to be treacherous and obscured by snow, but we should harbour their strength for when we really need it."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"I'm up for a stroll and as you say, we may need the horses later."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 15, 2005)

Nodding at the good advice, Reinn grabs his horses reins and motions to Mindall to lead the way.

"The sooner we start, the sooner we will be done."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Assuming all are assembled and ready, Mindal sets off leading his mount.


----------



## tyrlaan (Sep 16, 2005)

*Koraero Firironna - Sun Elf Rogue 2*

Koraero dismounts, agreeing with the idea of keeping the horses rested. The dismount is noticeably awkward, his horse jostling him a bit as he squirms off the saddle.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 11, 2005)

*Chapter 3 - continuing the March*

Upon leaving the cave you grab your horse's reins and continue your march westward searching for an area that you can cross over the river so you can get back on track.  After about half a days travel slogging on foot through the snow banks you round a corner to see a bridge spanning the gorge and the rushing river below.  You are amazed at the site of the bridge as it is made entirely out of stone and seems to have been hear for ages but upon looking around you do not see any semblance of a road on either side of the gorge and you have no idea why anyone would have built a bridge here, especailly a bridge that could easily let a wagon pass through.  There does not seem to be anyone else around but to be on the safe side you hide the horses in a dense part of the forest around you and slowly sneak up to the bridge on foot.  You get within about 50' of the bridge and still you see no one around and you think it might be safe to cross the bridge but again this all just seems so odd and out of place....


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 11, 2005)

"Grumbar, lord of the earth, has granted us a blessing.  If it is an ambush, much blood will flow in his honor.  It looks strong enough to hold even our horses, lets have a look."  Says Sten ready to move closer to the stone bridge.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 11, 2005)

*Reinn Aasimar Warmage 1st 8/8*

Reinn glances over towards Sten giving him a odd look. He was never one to give that much faith in the gods, sure they were real and all but having that much trust in any one thing, even a god will eventually get you into trouble.

Reinn will also approach the bridge, looking for any signs as to why it is there.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 12, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"Aye Sten, most fortuitious. Let's check it out." Mindal looks for any sign of life or a posible ambush.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 16, 2005)

"If it is as old as it looks then the reason it was built may have long since disappeared. Just because it seems pointless now, doesn't mean it was pointless then," Pemberton scratches the end of his nose, "Who would built such a thing as a trap? Use it as one maybe. It may even be an illusion. Let's check it out, but beware."


----------



## Elocin (Oct 17, 2005)

*Chapter 3 - continuing the March*

Slowly approaching the bridge you do not see anythign amiss.  You are somewhat amazed at the stonework and have not seen the likes of it anywhere.  Discussing it amongst the group you can surmise that not even the dwarves could match the quality of the work before you.  You can not believe your eyes as you stand at the edge of the bridge but it looks like the road part of it consists of one solid piece of stone that is at least 10 feet thick.  The walls of the bridge stick up about 4' and are made of different colored rock with what looks like streaks of some other color strewn through it.  A little puff of dust floats up as the first person steps on the bridge and the sound accompaning this step is defaintely not the sound you would expect walking on stone.  Wiping the dust of ages from the surface you can see that the road of the bridge is not made of stone at all but what looks to be mithril.  The entire road of the bridge is a solid piece of mithril and several of you fall to the ground speechless at the wealth lying at your feet.  Upon closer examintation of the walls you can see that it is also made out of mithril with veisn of adamantine working into it.

Who on Oerth could have built such a marvel and why here?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Barely containing the urge to start hacking chunks off the bridge, Mindal suggest the cross. "I don't know why its here, but lets use it. No point in telling anyone about it, they wouldn't believe us anyway."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 18, 2005)

"Wow," is all Reinn exclaims as he kneels and examines the mithril bridge closer. "You could purchase a half the world with this... what is it doing here?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 19, 2005)

"This is incredible.  Such masterful work its almost hard to believe it exists.  We should take note of its location, I bet our employer would like to see this." says Sten as he sets out across the mithril bridge.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 21, 2005)

"If is still here despite the ages then I am sure it must be warded and protected. So don't mess with it. Okay, let's cross in pairs. I still don't don't trust this thing. Someone go scout the far side, I'll get the others and horses brought up.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

"I'll go first, who's with me?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 21, 2005)

"I am." says Sten stepping forward, eager to feel the mithril and adamantine structure beneath his boots.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Nodding at Sten, Mindal takes a tentative step on the bridge and then begins to cross with more haste.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 6, 2005)

*Chapter 4 - The Bridge*

As the party marches across the bridge expecting everything and anything to suddendly erpt around them they begin to relax somewhat as they get to the center of it.  Mindal takes a peek over the side and his head swoons a bit as he is looking down a deep, deep chasm estimating that the fall is probably 1000' down.  As he is about to bring his head back over the side of the bridge he sees something white flying up from the river below.  He ie not sure if the thing saw him but it was defiantely flying back up towards the bridge.  He shakes his head a little bit and sneaks a quick peak once more to make sure but he definately sees some form of lizard creature with wings flying back towards the bridge.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2005)

*Mindal Human Scout*

Mindal keeps moving over the bridge, "The bridge has an inhabitant, some kind of winged lizard is flying toward us up here."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 6, 2005)

"Lets get across before it gets up to us." says Sten as he picks up the pace towards the other side of the bridge.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 10, 2005)

Percy heads back to the horses and brings them foward to the edge of the woods ready to cross - if Sten and Mindal get across safely.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 11, 2005)

*Reinn Warmage 1st level*

Reinn nods in agreement with Sten's statement, picking up his pace in order to make it across the bridge before the creature shows up.


----------

